# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1С: Предприятие 8.х. конфигурации для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !!!

## kws

*Правила темы*
1. В этой ветке выкладываем ТОЛЬКО ссылки для загрузки конфигураций v.8.x.
2. Больше ничего в этой ветке постить НЕЛЬЗЯ !!! Все сообщения попадающие под категорию "ОФФТОП" будут безжалостно удаляться.
3. В комментарии обязательно указываем название, номер релиза, дата релиза.
4. Перед размещением ссылки убедитесь, что файлы уже не выложены (разрешается дублировать материал только на "зеркалах").
5. Если ссылка не работает или не соответствует описанию пишите в ЛС автору и/или модераторам.

*Ссылки на конфигурации*

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП"*

(Установка / Setup) 2.0.6.3 от 12.08.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 2.0.8.2 от 12.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация"*

(Установка / Setup) 1.0.2.1 от 07.07.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*NEW !!! * (Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.3.1 от 26.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП"*

(Установка / Setup) 2.0.6.3 от 25.08.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*NEW !!! * (Обновление / Updsetup) 2.0.7.4 от 16.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0*

(Установка / Setup) 1.0.6.6 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.7.2 от 10.11.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.6.6 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"*

(Установка / Setup) 3.0.11.2 от 01.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8"*

(Установка / Setup) 1.0.10.1 от 08.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*NEW !!!* (Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.11.3 от 23.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.10.1 от 08.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.9.3 от 21.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Розница"*

(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.7.4 от 14.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*Конфигурация Управление торговлей (базовая), редакция 10.3*

(Установка / Setup) 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)"*

(Установка / Setup) 2.5.17.8 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ*

(Установка / Setup) 1.3.2.2 от 31.08.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая*

(Установка / Setup) 1.6.19.3 от 25.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Установка / Setup) 1.6.18.2 от 07.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.20.6 от 03.11.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.19.3 от 28.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием"*

(Установка / Setup) 1.2.25.1 от 15.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Установка / Setup) 1.2.24.2 от 14.08.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*NEW !!! * (Обновление / Updsetup) 1.2.26.1 от 11.11.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.2.25.1 от 15.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.2.24.2 от 14.08.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия"*

(Установка / Setup) 1.6.19.3 от 25.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Установка / Setup) 1.6.18.2 от 07.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.21.6 от 15.12.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.20.6 от 03.11.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.19.3 от 26.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"*

(Установка / Setup) 2.5.17.8 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*NEW !!! * (Обновление / Updsetup) 2.5.18.2 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 2.5.17.8 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10"*

(Установка / Setup) 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 10.3.7.8 от 03.04.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 10.3.6.8 от 29.10.2008 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных"*

(Установка / Setup) 2.1.1.1 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3
(Обновление / Updsetup) 2.1.1.1 от 09.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Конфигурация "Воинская часть"*

(Установка / Setup) 1.0.2.1 от 17.09.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.4.1 от 26.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.0.3.1 от 05.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2


*Полные конфигурации для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Декабрь 2009 (Партнерский)"*


Информация о текущих релизах конфигураций и форм отчетности от фирмы 1С
Все программные продукты на данной странице выложены в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных пользователей фирмы 1С. Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы программы Вы используете на свой страх и риск. Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих программных решений третьими лицами. В случае если вас устраивает одна из перечисленных здесь программ, Вы обязаны официально приобрести ее у фирмы 1С или ее партнеров.

----------

IZANO (06.02.2018), Nataly42 (18.07.2016)

----------


## Клейстер

Бухгалтерия предприятия версии 1.6.12.4 (обновление), 1.6.11.7 (обновление), 1.6.10.6 (обновление)

http://rapidshare.com/users/KU468O

----------


## TheBurunduk

> Ищу обновление 1.6.9.4 для БАЗОВОЙ бухгалтерии. Заранее сэнкс!


Держи: http://depositfiles.com/files/l4ifl2vur

----------


## maksim_k

Если кому надо - конфигурация "Управление торговлей 10.3" (установка)
http://rapidshare.com/files/195905540/10.3.5.1.rar

Пароль на архив: 1cv8

----------


## maksim_k

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.9.2

http://rapidshare.com/files/19591352....9.2_setup.rar - полная установка

http://rapidshare.com/files/19591427...2_updsetup.rar - обновление

Пароль 1cv8

----------


## maksim_k

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.1.14.3

http://rapidshare.com/files/19591518...14.3_setup.rar - полная установка
http://rapidshare.com/files/19591551...3_updsetup.rar - обновление

Пароль на все архивы 1cv8

----------


## johnsm123

http://depositfiles.com/files/jdwwrxg3c здесь список конфигураций

----------


## johnsm123

http://depositfiles.com/folders/Y2L9QW5XI здесь конфигурации 8.1 с февральского выпуска ИТС, выложил еще не все, но уже что то есть....в течение суток залью остатки

----------


## lex56lex

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения редакция 1.0.1.5
http://depositfiles.com/files/pqxinokkg

----------


## lex56lex

*Бизнес-Плюс 
Конфигурация "Оборудование", редакция 2.0
http://depositfiles.com/files/l6bm4asip
*

----------


## lex56lex

Конфигурация системы "1С: Предприятие 8" PecTopaH
http://depositfiles.com/files/2v1oitf9h

----------


## lex56lex

Конфигурация "Учет медицинских услуг", редакция 1.1 версия 1.1.6.13
http://depositfiles.com/files/m834v4xwo

----------


## lex56lex

Расчет квартплаты
http://depositfiles.com/files/88yyzk371

----------


## lex56lex

Конфа Управление автомойкой для 1с 8.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/6b0h7f938

----------


## slavabv

Я нашел обновление Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 1.0.7.1 кому надо берите.
http://depositfiles.com/files/ljebnt9n6

----------


## Клейстер

*"Бухгалтерия предприятия"* версия *1.6.14.4* [update]
http://rapidshare.com/files/20346251...4.4_update.rar 

*"Управление производственным предприятием"* версия *1.2.21.1* [update]
http://rapidshare.com/files/20326998...1.1_update.rar 

*"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"* версия *2.5.13.5* [update]
http://rapidshare.com/files/20346864...3.5_update.rar

----------


## lex56lex

> Где файлец-то с бюджетной бухгалтерие (а ЗУП бюджетная скачалась исправно - спасибо)? Перезалейте, пожалуйста


http://depositfiles.com/files/rsjtw89vs

----------


## VlaSt

*1C Предприятие 8.1 Платформа 8.1.13.41 Full*
http://depositfiles.com/files/upd852iaz

----------


## Stratior

> Помогите!
> Есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация 1С:Конвертация данных 8, 27 релиз


http://ifolder.ru/10840267 только обновление

----------


## VlaSt

[quote=vo[COLOR=Blue]vka135;16306]Доброго времени суток!
Помогите найти обновление для сервера 1С 8.1
При запуске 1С выдает ошибку:
Несоответствие версий программного кода клиента и сервера 1С:Предприятие
Различаются версии клиента и сервера (8.1.12.101 - 8.1.9.57)

 Если и клиент и сервер доступны, то обнови оба до последнего релиза и все будет ок. Платформа 8.1.13.41 http://depositfiles.com/files/upd852iaz

----------


## johnsm123

> Добрый день помогите найти конфигурацию КАМИН: Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0. Заранее спасибо!!


тут http://depositfiles.com/files/0g49ju986

----------


## Уставший

> тут http://depositfiles.com/files/0g49ju986


требует при запуске регистрационный номер

----------


## Уставший

нашел в инете уже сам - 50006

----------


## johnsm123

> Каким образом ее можно отключить?


в самой конфигурации, параметр что то типа "приначалеработы" или где то рядом

учи язык 1с (визуал бейсик который)

----------


## D@A

> Люди, киньте эмулятор к 8 на sairanyarro@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!


Смотри сюда

_Добавлено через 6 минут_



> Люди, киньте эмулятор к 8 на sairanyarro@mail.ru Заранее огромное спасибо!


Другой адрес

----------


## loschilov

Управление торговлей тестовая 10.3.7.4 от 20.03.2009 для 1С81. Размер 57,7мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/esbt2tu4t 

1С:Предприятие 8. Управляемое приложение. Бета-версия 8.2.8.256. Дистрибутив технологической платформы для Windows (i386). Ключи подходят от 8.0, 8.1. Размер 86,4мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/pnc2ezb2c 

1С:Предприятие 8. Управляемое приложение. Бета-версия 8.2.8.256. Дистрибутив Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows (x86_64). Ключи подходят от 8.0, 8.1. Размер 54,7
http://depositfiles.com/files/0zd0u92dg

_Добавлено через 50 минут_
Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.8.3. Обновление с версий 1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.5.2, 1.6.5.3, 1.6.5.4, 1.6.6.8 и 1.6.7.3. Размер 53мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/1wcjfuupj

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.9.4. Обновление с версий  1.5.22.2, 1.5.22.3, 1.6.8.3 и 1.6.9.3. Размер 52,9мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/1ecryjk18

----------


## loschilov

По поводу обнуления базы 
Поищи здесь
infostart.ru/projects/?rubric=69&p=2

Вот например
infostart.ru/projects/814/

_Добавлено через 50 минут_
Если 1с81 полная(не базовая)
Качайте обновления, читаете спраку и по порядку обновляете.
1.6.8.3 depositfiles.com/files/1wcjfuupj
1.6.11.7 depositfiles.com/files/19ux1lrfl
1.6.13.3 depositfiles.com/files/b3rlpr1wj
1.6.14.4 depositfiles.com/files/muvge1sg0
Одним файлом обновления у меня нет.

----------


## johnsm123

> Доброго времени суток!
> Хочу поглядеть, как каботает "Камин:Расчет ЗП v3", но дальше окошка с регистрационным номером никуда попасть не могу!
> Перепробовал номера паспортов всей конторы ;) - не помогает!
> HELP


попробуй 50006
не забудь сказать спасибо

----------


## WiseCATSpb

hhttp://depositfiles.com/ru/folders/Y2L9QW5XI файлы с названием boss

_Добавлено через 1 минуту_
выше был ответ на пост про 1С:Управляющий 8

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь 1С CRM  Украина 1.1.6
http://letitbit.net/download/48e7ab9...1.1.6.zip.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 4 минуты_
Здесь 1.6.14.4 Обновление
http://letitbit.net/download/7663902...-14-4.zip.html

Зднсь 1.6.14.4 полностью
http://letitbit.net/download/d87e231...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/e837817...part2.rar.html

_Добавлено через 3 минуты_
Здесь 1С Управляющий 1.4.2.2
http://letitbit.net/download/cc7e15740973/Boss.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь Зарплата и Управление пресоналом 2.5.12.1
http://letitbit.net/download/cc65b63....12.1.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 9 минут_



> Товарищи! Help! Нужна актуальная конфигурация или обновление для 1С 8.1 УСНО. 
> 
> И вопрос: а вообще бывает конфа при ЕНВД? Если да, то подскажите где взять... То ли у меня ручки кривые, то ли поиск не ищет...


Вообще-то вот ссылка на "Упрощенку" 1.6.14.4 (полная), и ниже обновление...
http://letitbit.net/download/d87e231...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/e837817...part2.rar.html


http://letitbit.net/download/7663902...-14-4.zip.html

----------


## yermakov_d

По просьбам трудящихся Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.7.2
http://letitbit.net/download/e389979...5.7.2.rar.html

_Добавлено через 23 минуты_
Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.14.1
Размер 139 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/4e251c3...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9392799...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/157c031...part3.rar.html
Упарвление торговлей 1С8х редакция 1.3.3.3
Размер 91,8 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/7e73a07...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/9b76d99...part2.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

Сегодня получил:
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.15 (обновление)

Программа поддерживает переход с конфигураций:
 - "Бухгалтерский учет" редакции 4.5 ("1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7") 
 - "Упрощенная система налогообложения" редакции 1.3 ("1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7")
 - "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" редакции 1.2 ("1С:Предприниматель 7.7")
В поставку программы входит файл
"Учет доходов и расходов индивидуального предпринимтеля.htm",
который содержит описание ведения учета доходов и расходов
индивидуального предпринимателя в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.

Для совместного использования текущей версии конфигурации
с конфигурацией "Заплата и управление персоналом" требуется версия
конфигурации "Заплата и управление персоналом" не ниже 2.5.3.
http://letitbit.net/download/2113a84...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d4bb269...part2.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 49 минут_
Конфигурации 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Учет медицинских услуг
Конфигурация "Учет медицинских услуг", редакция 1.1
версия 1.1.6.13, Текущая версия конфигурации "Учет медицинских услуг",
редакция 1.1, предназначена для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.06.
В комплекте файлы защиты конфигурации, драйверы к ключам защиты.
Размер 10,4 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/156cb41...-6-13.zip.html

Конфигурация ИТИЛИУМ 3.0 , формат .cgf
размер  7,13 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/13b28b6....0.00.rar.html

_Добавлено через 6 минут_
Конфигурации 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Учет медицинских услуг
Конфигурация "Учет медицинских услуг", редакция 1.1
версия 1.1.6.13, Текущая версия конфигурации "Учет медицинских услуг",
редакция 1.1, предназначена для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.06.
В комплекте файлы защиты конфигурации, драйверы к ключам защиты.
Размер 10,4 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/156cb41...-6-13.zip.html

Конфигурация ИТИЛИУМ 3.0 , формат .cgf
размер  7,13 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/13b28b6....0.00.rar.html

_Добавлено через 16 минут_
1С-Рарус_ Автоматизация 1С_Франчайзи 1.2.1.13 (база) размер 21.07 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/f4f4d29....1.13.rar.html
1С-Рарус_ Автоматизация 1С_Франчайзи 1.2.2.6 обновление , 3,37 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/369a2f7...2.2.6.rar.html
1С-Рарус_ Автоматизация 1С_Франчайзи 3.1.2.4 (.cf) 38,23 Mb
http://letitbit.net/download/3603d02...-1.2.4.cf.html

_Добавлено через 10 часов 15 минут_
Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти
4.1.01.89
http://letitbit.net/download/e1a1457...setup.zip.html
размер 86.3 Мб

----------


## yermakov_d

Управление торговлей 10.3.6.8 устроит?
http://letitbit.net/download/9ddc6d3...3.6.8.rar.html
Размер архива 59 Мб

----------


## yermakov_d

Выкладываю Зарплата и Управление персоналом базовая 2.5.13.5
http://letitbit.net/download/bf0b451...5-13-5.cf.html

----------


## yermakov_d

Админы, почему сообщение появляется дважды? Уже не в первый раз!?

_Добавлено через 17 часов 3 минуты_
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.15.5, размер 256 Мб
==================================================  ===============
часть1
часть2
часть3
часть4
часть5
часть6
1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия для Украины
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Украины", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.10, обновление, 25.2 Мб
бухгалтерия предприятия Укр 1.1.10 обновление

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.8
ссылка 10.3.7.8

----------


## loschilov

Обновление Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.15.5 с офф.сайта

http://depositfiles.com/files/glys6u3tv

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.8
Размер 28,62 Мб
ссылка

----------


## haryyy

Помогите с Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти... не могу запустит (проблемы с ключом) ..
заранее благодарен

----------


## yermakov_d

Обновление для перехода с базовой на проф Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.10.6
ссылка

----------


## yermakov_d

Обновление для перехода с базовой на проф Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.10.6 
ссылка

_Добавлено через 12 часов 15 минут 13 секунд_
Управление производственным предприятием релиз от 03.04.2009 года 1.2.21
Полный темплейт, 267 Мб
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4
часть 5

----------


## yermakov_d

Вообще-то здесь версия 1.6.15.5 ПРОФ, Размер 267 МБ
На всякий случай повторю ссылки
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4
часть 5
 часть 6

----------


## loschilov

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.13.5 полная, не обновление, *.cf. Размер 25,12Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/uhc37pu2v

1С:Предприятие 8. Управляемое приложение. Бета-версия 8.2.8.256. Дистрибутив технологической платформы для Windows (i386). Ключи подходят от 8.0, 8.1. Размер 86,4мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/pnc2ezb2c 

1С:Предприятие 8. Управляемое приложение. Бета-версия 8.2.8.256. Дистрибутив Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows (x86_64). Ключи подходят от 8.0, 8.1. Размер 54,7
http://depositfiles.com/files/0zd0u92dg

----------


## yermakov_d

1С Аптека 1.2.4, размер 37.67 Мб
Аптека

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.8
часть 1
часть 2 
часть 3 
часть 4 

размер 92 Мб

----------


## johnsm123

> Помогите пожалуйста не могу открыть 1С 8.1 ПИШЕТ НЕТУ КЛЮЧА ЗАЩИТЫИГДЕ ЕГО ВЗЯТЬИ?


вот эмуль ключа http://depositfiles.com/files/2ihlb7csf

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.8
часть1
часть2
часть3
часть4
размер 92 Мб

----------


## yermakov_d

Не знаю какая именно у Вас операционка, но здесь собраны все HASP эмуляторы, свежие драйвера HASP устройств, Утилитка для Висты, отключающая обязательную прверку подписи драйверов, и подробное описание.
http://letitbit.net/download/d1476c9...-hasp.rar.html
или здесь
http://letitbit.net/download/d1476c8...-hasp.rar.html

----------


## loschilov

Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.1.3 от 03.04.2009 Final. Размер 163мб
1 часть http://depositfiles.com/files/qv5dejjf6
2 часть http://depositfiles.com/files/bonluuxsc
Может кому пригодится

----------


## loschilov

> Спасибо loschilov-у!


Есть кнопочка под сообщением "Спасибо"

_Добавлено через 2 часа 0 минут 24 секунды_
1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.22.3 Full. Размер 252 Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/ow2niww3z - 1 часть 87,9Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/43b99yrj4 - 2 часть 87,9Мб 
http://depositfiles.com/files/dm14o68bk - 3 часть 62,4Мб

1С:Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.22.3, обновление. Размер: 65 Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/ivhwbiby2

----------


## jimi89

а пароль на архив какой?

----------


## yermakov_d

Поскольку у некоорых пользователей возникают вопросы с установкой конфигураций из файлов ".cf, выклдываю "Бухгалтерию предприяия" 1.6.12.4
установка обычная (.exe), 193.72 Б
http://letitbit.net/download/e896d28....12.4.rar.html
и обновление до 1.6.13.3, размер 33.33 Мб
http://letitbit.net/download/edee967...3--up.rar.html
Дальнейшие версии 1.6.14.4 полная (cf)
http://letitbit.net/download/e837817...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d87e231...part1.rar.html
либо обновление
http://letitbit.net/download/7663902...-14-4.zip.html
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.15.5
http://letitbit.net/download/7f58287...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/e039b24...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/3f483d9...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/c8fe5b7...part4.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d8d1e19...part5.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/a49b723...part6.rar.html

----------


## loschilov

1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций 1.0.2.26 от 10.04.2009. Размер 11Мб
Конфигурация "1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций"
предназначена для проверки конфигураций на платформе
1С:Предприятие 8 на соответствие принятым стандартам разработки
и иных технических требований.
http://depositfiles.com/files/lkbdgne1m

----------


## yermakov_d

Кофигурация "Розница" Обновление 1.0.5.6
размер 6.774 Кв
ссылка
Пароль на архив ru-board

_Добавлено через 52 минуты 38 секунд_
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.2.6
(Обновление) + WEB интерфейс
часть 1
часть 2

----------


## Olegarh

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/zmkupze5c
Рарус Общепит 8.0

----------


## yermakov_d

Выкладываю подборку обновлений "бухгалтерии предприятия", начиная с 1.6.5
Общий размер архива 1.11 Гб
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.5
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.7
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.7
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.10
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.10
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.12
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.12
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.13
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая, ПРОФ и обновление
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.14
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.15 
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4
часть 5
часть 6
часть 7
часть 8
часть 9

Напоминаю, что качать удобнее всего JDownloader (но это лично мое мнение)
Jdownloader

----------


## lex56lex

Квартплата

http://depositfiles.com/files/88yyzk371

Управление автомойкой

http://depositfiles.com/files/6b0h7f938

Ресторан

http://depositfiles.com/files/2v1oitf9h

Оборудование

http://depositfiles.com/files/l6bm4asip

Смета

http://depositfiles.com/files/fck7f00df

HRM 1.0.1.5

http://depositfiles.com/files/pqxinokkg

----------


## yermakov_d

Повторюсь: "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.15.5,
 часть 1
 часть 2
 часть 3
 часть 4
 часть 5
 часть 6
А качать с обменников удобнее всего вот этим:
Jdownloader

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.1
пароль архива ru-board
ссылка
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией
Конфигурация "1С:Управление строительной организацией", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.7.5
Полная установка
ссылка
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией
Конфигурация "1С:Управление строительной организацией", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.15
ссылка
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией
Конфигурация "1С:Управление строительной организацией", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.19.3
Обновление
ссылка

_Добавлено через 11 минут 44 секунды_
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.8
http://letitbit.net/download/6e3a3a2...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0b3a848...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/8ad07b4...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/d4dce89...part4.rar.html

Ссылки проверены, работают.

----------


## yermakov_d

В порядке поступления заявок на форуме:
Во первых, конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.9.4 - это здесь
Вместе и ПРОФ и базовая, не обновления
1.6.9
А если кому удобнее по отдельности, то 
BASE
PROF
Во вторых, конфигурация Управление сервисным центром
Сам её не тестировал, но по отзывам не работает только помошник приёма заявок
Управление СЦ

----------


## yermakov_d

Тут у неуоторых пользователей возникали вопросы по установке HASP Эмулятора на ХР, выкладываю ссылку с еще одним комплектом и довольно подробным описанием. ХР х86, Виста Х86 и Х64)
скачать

----------


## yermakov_d

Кому нужно, выкладываю КЛАДР с диска ИТС от 04.2009 года
КЛАДР

_Добавлено через 20 минут 33 секунды_
обновление 1.1.2.2 к конфигурации Управление торговым предприятием для Украины. 8.1. (с диска ИТС от 04.2009 года)
скачать

----------


## dmitry1975

> В порядке поступления заявок на форуме:
> Во первых, конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.9.4 - это здесь
> Вместе и ПРОФ и базовая, не обновления
> 1.6.9
> А если кому удобнее по отдельности, то 
> BASE
> PROF


а какой пароль на архивы?

вопрос снимается :) пароль: ru-board

----------


## yermakov_d

Управление производственным предприятием, 1.2.22.3 релиз  от 04.2009 года, полный темплейт.
часть 1
часть 2
часть 3
часть 4
часть 5
часть 6

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8. Кадровое агентство
Конфигурация "Кадровое агентство", редакция 2.1,
размер 17,85 Мб
Верия 2.1.1
кадровое агентство

----------


## yermakov_d

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" для Бюджетной организации (Арбис, версия от 07.10.2008 г.)
размер 43,31 Мб
скачать

----------


## yermakov_d

1C Налогоплательщик 8  3.0.6.1
часть 1
часть 2
1C Налогоплательщик 8 обновление 3.0.8.1
обновление 3.0.8.1
1C Налогоплательщик 8 обновление 3.0.9.1
3.0.9.1 обновление
Качать с обменников удобнее всего вот этим:
JDownloade

----------


## yermakov_d

Эмуляторы: Набор на х64 и х86 с достаточно подробной инструкцией для х86
64+x86
и непосредственно под х86
x86

----------


## yermakov_d

Автоматизация (Франчайзи) 3.1.2.4 полная
скачать
Автоматизация (Франчайзи) 1.2.1.13 базовая
скачать

----------


## loschilov

Может кого заинтересует. 
Секреты профессиональной работы с программой "1С ЗУП 8" Управление персоналом.djvu. Автор:Грянина Харитонов. Размер 43,6Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/2xsmn15yo

----------


## yermakov_d

Зарплата и Управление персоналом 2.5.14.3
ПРОФ
ПРОФ
Базовая
Базовая
_Зеркало_
ПРОФ
базовая

----------


## loschilov

> "Комплексная автоматизация учета"


Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.1.3 от 03.04.2009 Final. Размер 163мб
1 часть http://depositfiles.com/files/qv5dejjf6
2 часть http://depositfiles.com/files/bonluuxsc

----------


## VlaSt

Учебник-"Разработка сложных отчетов в 1С-Предприятии 8" (система компоновки данных) (2008г.)  . Говорят  полезная книга.
http://depositfiles.com/files/f2ge3129l, 
http://depositfiles.com/files/2bfs8i2qm ,
http://depositfiles.com/files/486dip8vz

----------


## alexsmir

*Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.0.28.1* от 14.05.2009
шаблон - cfu, cf, описания, методики, правила
Размер: 3.49 MB
конфигурация

----------


## lex56lex

> Всем привет! У кого есть обновления для "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" и "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" выложите если есть возможность. Заранее благодарен.


Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0
 Версия 1.0.3.3 от 15.05.2009

http://depositfiles.com/files/3qur9ilc2

Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 
 релиз: 1.0.3.2 от 31.03.2009 

http://depositfiles.com/files/rq39iiduv

----------


## lex56lex

> У кого-нибудь есть новая конфигурация 1.5.10 для Казахстана?


1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 1.5 Версия 1.5.10 update


http://depositfiles.com/files/9bclctg06

_Добавлено через 14 минут 50 секунд_



> Выложите плиз конфигурацию "Консолидация" а то апдейты здесь есть, а самой конфигурации нет. Подойдет и не ПРОФ. 
> Заранее спасибо!



1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", редакция 1.2

http://depositfiles.com/files/h6z83kp1m

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 55 секунд_



> Мож у кого есть конфигурация Управление Автотранспортом редакция 3?


http://depositfiles.com/files/0qwps537t


Управление автомойкой v 1.1


http://depositfiles.com/files/6b0h7f938

----------


## lex56lex

> Буду очень признателен.


Агрософт "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия" 1.6.3.3

http://depositfiles.com/files/q8iakr7uw

----------


## lex56lex

> Может кто нибуть знает о конфигурации Ломбарт  и выложит ?


Вылажу чуть позже.

Конфигурация "Домино: Лобард+Скупка+Депозитарий", дополнение конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия предприятия 8 ред. 1.6

http://depositfiles.com/files/4220wphkp

----------


## lex56lex

> Помогите с 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП.



_Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.2.7 финал от 31.03.2009

http://depositfiles.com/files/h20fu3uuh
_

----------


## lex56lex

> Пробовал.
> Помоги пожалуйста.


Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" 10.3.7.8 от 03.04.2009

http://depositfiles.com/files/022y244zw

----------


## ArPlus

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения
http://letitbit.net/download/eed02a2...ICorp.rar.html

----------


## base_1c

Бухгалтерия 1.6.15.5 ПРОФ

http://letitbit.net/download/020ea31..._15_5.rar.html

_Добавлено через 15 минут 20 секунд_
Отдельно конфигурации 1С:Упрощенка 8 нет.
В 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 в учетной политики организация выбирается система "Общая" или "Упрощенка"

----------


## base_1c

Режим УСН жестко не прописывается.
Различие только в интерфейсе. В 1С:Упрощенка по умолчанию задан интерфейс "Упрощенка",
на самом деле это 1С:Бухгалтерия

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 29 секунд_
PostGreSQL для Windows
http://letitbit.net/download/47ca7c7...14.1C.rar.html

_Добавлено через 24 минуты 15 секунд_
PostGreSQL для Linux
http://letitbit.net/download/41760b3..._i386.rar.html

----------


## AlexColents

чистая база 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия Редакция 1.6 (1.6.8.4)
работает без ключа Агрософта
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/4oe75uhb2

попозже выложу поновей

----------


## yermakov_d

Есть зарпалта и Управление персоналом для бюджетного учреждентя (АРБИС)
Скачать

----------


## AlexColents

> А можно сжать?


http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/jksdgehis

упасовал

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь Зарплата и Кадры Бюджетного учреждения 1.0.4.2 от 22.05.2009 года.
Letitbit
Зеркало
Uploadbox

----------


## rumtab

> Спасибо, что ответили насчет KLADR, только скачать скачала, хочу разархивировать, а он пишет файл поврежден.Помогите пожалуйста.
> Еще и в 1с Бухгалтерии 8 адресного классификатора тоже нет



Прошу прощения, мой косяк, перезалил, 

http://letitbit.net/download/37f3e65...kladr.rar.html

приношу свои извинения, а этот Кладр подходит ко всем 1С 8, если не получиться пиши в личку.

----------


## rumtab

> Выложите пожалуйста полную Бухгалтерию Предприятия ПРОФ 1.6.15.5, так чтобы файлик был SETUP.EXE 
> Почему все выкладывают папку с файлами .cf, .cfu ?... Неужели на дисках ИТС уже нет папок SETUP и UPSETUP с обычной установкой конфигурации и обновлений? 
> Последний диск который я смотрел был за июль 2008, так что я не в курсе


Качай Установочную

http://letitbit.net/download/f3009d6d60/15_5.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

Немного потрудился и сделал полную выборку с июньского партнерского дистка ИТС,
её и выкладываю
Зеркала постепенно долью.

1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций
Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций" (бета-версия), редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.11
download

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.5.22.3 PROF
PROF Setup
Updsetup


1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.6.15.5 Setup; updsetup.
PROF
BASE
Зеркало
PROF
Base
1С:Предприятие 8.1
Конфигурация "Контроль качества приложений", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.6.1
download
Зеркало
download
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"
Версия 1.4.4.1 (base)
download

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"
Версия 1.4.4.1 (PROF)
download

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.3.3
download
Зеркало
Hotfile
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.3.2 HRM
download
Зеркало
Hotfile
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.6.2
download

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация PROF", версия 1.2.6
download

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.23.1 ; 2.0.28.1
download

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.22.3
download

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.1
Версия 2.1.13.1,   2.5.14.3 (PROF)
download

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.1
Версия 2.5.14.3 (Base)
download

1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.5.6
download

1С:Сценарное тестирование 8.* v 1.2.3.4
download

1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.9.1
download

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:ТестЦентр", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.5.1
download

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.8 + Удаленный склад + Укправление заказами
download
Зеркало
Hotfile
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.8 Базовая
download
Зеркало
Hotfile
КЛАДР с диска ИТС 06.2009
download


Платформы 1С 8.1.13.41 полная версия, включая х86 и х64 версию, СУБД Postgre SQl 8.1.5-14.1C, приложение "работа с файлами"

letitbit part 1
letitbit part 1
letitbit part 1
Зеркало
hotfile part 1
hotfile part 2
hotfile part 3

Платформа 1С 8.2.8.195 (Beta)
letitbit
hotfile

Примечание: Очень рекомендую качать с зеркала (и скорость не ограничивается, рекламы нет, ожиданий нет - обменник нормальный)

----------


## AlexColents

1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.9.5 отвязана от ключа Агрософт
http://depositfiles.com/files/rw4bd6sjd

----------


## yermakov_d

> товарищи, подскажите. скачал 1С 8.1.13.41. не подошли конфиги (пишет что для прошлой версии). нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" именно для 1С 8.1.13.41. заранее спс


Если уж скачал последнюю бухгалтерию, то и конфигурацию свежую скачать тоже не проблема. Последняя 1.6.15.5
Базовая версия
ПРОФ-версия 

_Добавлено через 29 минут 52 секунды_



> Человеки, ну будьте человекамит:), поделитесь актуальной конфой 1С: Смета или подобное. Очень буду признателен.:)


1С Смета 2.0.2.4, но если я не ошибаюсь, она под 7.7
1С Смета

----------


## base_1c

1С:Архив
Попробуй еще раз (залил заново)
http://letitbit.net/download/641dd60...0_2_4.rar.html

----------


## base_1c

> Помогите с платформой не ниже 8.0.18.х Заранее благодарен. Только в пределах 8.0.х.


Качай здесь
http://letitbit.net/download/1cff511..._0_18.rar.html

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 4 секунды_



> Спасибо. Не подскажешь, какую актуальную платформу поставить?


Последняя рабочая была  8.1.13.41, работает нормально
Сегодня вышла 8.1.14.69 еще не разбирался.

----------


## yermakov_d

Технологическая платформа 1С 8.1.14.69
hotfile
Зеркало
letitbit

----------


## yermakov_d

Технологическая платформа 1С 8.1.14.69
hotfile
Зеркало
letitbit

----------


## base_1c

> Помогите, плиз, может у кого есть обновления 1С:8 до релиза 1.5.22. Заранее благодарна.


Обновление 1.5.22.3
http://letitbit.net/download/9824195..._22_3.rar.html

----------


## base_1c

> Подскажите пожалуйста, какая существует последняя Full-версия "Бухгалтерия предприятия"? Просто мне для того, чтобы обновить с версии 1,6,6,8... Иначе с ума сойдешь качать все вышедшие с того времени обновления


Последняя Бухгалтерия полная версия
*Скрытый текст*http://letitbit.net/download/1529f32f2d61e15/ACC_1_6_15_5.rar.html

----------


## base_1c

> *base_1c*, спасибо большое!
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут 40 секунд_
> К сожалению "404 Not Found"... Если можешь, перезалей пожалуйста куда-нибудь


Я проверил ссылка рабочая (Бухгалтерия 1_6_15_5)
http://letitbit.net/download/1529f32..._15_5.rar.html
Залил еще сюда:
http://depositfiles.com/files/n15c12vep

----------


## yermakov_d

На вопрос о расширении для карманных компьютеров:
Это здесь
hotfile
letitbit

Теперь, что касается новой платформы:
осле её установки я обнаружил, что предыдущий комплект - Драйвер-эмуляьлр не работает.
Порылся на Аладдиновском сайте и нашел свежие дрова. По утверждениям аладдина подходят также и к 2003 сервер х64 (а следовательно, есть вероятность, что и на "Семерку" х64 тоже стану, об х86 я даже не говорю.
Пересобрал комплект заново. Вот он
hotfile
letitbit

----------


## plm1959

Вышла платформа 1C Предприятие 8.1 (10.06.2009)  8.1.14.69 полная установка+лечение
http://depositfiles.com/files/nhnk4hmr9

----------


## yermakov_d

> *base_1c*, спасибо большое!
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут 40 секунд_
> К сожалению "404 Not Found"... Если можешь, перезалей пожалуйста куда-нибудь


 404 Not Found - сообщение о том, что нет связи с запрашиваемым сервером вцелом (сервер может "висеть", может частично отсутствовать канал связи и т.д.)

_Добавлено через 38 минут 50 секунд_
По просьбам трудящихся: Управление автотранспортом: редакции 3.0.2.5, 3.0.2.8 и 3.0.2.9
hotfile
или вот здесь
letitbit

Кроме того: Управление автотранспортом: Такси и Пассажирские перевозки
3.0.1.4
hotfile
letitbit

----------


## plm1959

Платформа  8.1.14.69 
http://depositfiles.com/files/nhnk4hmr9 
или
http://depositfiles.com/files/4gkxjitkr
для терминала 8.1.14.69 
http://depositfiles.com/files/kg2mjzbwi
emull 
http://depositfiles.com/files/2uod3dopt

_Добавлено через 3 часа 24 минуты 28 секунд_
Вышло обновление Бухгалтерии  8.1 1.6.15.6 (14.06.2009)
http://depositfiles.com/files/sygwfisus

----------


## plm1959

Обновление торговли 10.3.7.9 (от14.06) + Новые обработки работы с торг.оборудованием
http://depositfiles.com/files/kv84lyoaa

_Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты 4 секунды_
УПП 1.2.21.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/tudeyqdun

----------


## AlexColents

1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.9.5 отвязана от ключа Агрософт
http://depositfiles.com/files/rw4bd6sjd

----------


## plm1959

все провренные hasp-ы (вкл. 2003,XPx64,Vista х64)
http://depositfiles.com/files/c74lr9eor
Если кому интересно тестовое обновление Бухгалтерии 8.1 1.6.16.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/aoumojvo2

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.22.3
Letitbit
Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.1.3
часть 1
часть 2
Обновление до 1.0.1.4
1.0.1.4

----------


## yermakov_d

> *Marselka*, 1.5.22.3 у бухи такого релиза нету. Последний релиз у Бух 8 - 1.6.15.6. Даже нет такого релиза как 1.5.14.4 есть 1.6.14.4. Скажите поточнее что вам надо, может я чего не понял.


 Я не уверен, что такое решение рационально. Может лучше попробовать сохранить информационную базу, загрузить всежую конфу и на неё попробоваь установить сохраненную базу. В результате не уверен, но в некоторых случаях действует.
Что касается самих конфигураций, то во они:
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.5.22.3 PROF
PROF Setup
Updsetup

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.6.15.5 Setup; updsetup.
PROF
BASE
Зеркало
PROF
Base
Качать удобно вот этим:
Jdownloader
Кстати, могу предположить, что и сама технологическая платформа далека от последней версии. на всякий случай, вот ссылки на неё
Последняя: 1С 8.1.14.69
letitbit
Зеркало
hotfile
Предыдущая 8.1.13.41
1C 8.1.13.41
Эмулятор HASP  и драйвера 
 HASP EMULATOR

----------


## ksv_

Указанная ссылка на Консолидацию Проф http://depositfiles.com/files/h6z83kp1m не работает. Пож-та, дайте альтернативную ссылку.

----------


## yermakov_d

Консолидация ПРОФ
Letitbit
Управление произвлдственным предпритием 1.2.2.4 обновление
Letitbit
Зеркало
hotfile

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 23 секунды_



> Добрый день!
> Подскажите - можно ли установить 1с 8.1 (или 8.2) на Windows 7 x64 (RC1) eng.
> Сегодня весь день промучился - не получилось.
> Может у кого работает такая связка? (неохота из-за 1с ХР дома держать)
> Буду очень благодарен за подробный ответ с ссылками на файлы ( :) )
> 
> Разобрался. Имеем: 
> а. 1с - v 8.1.14.69 (взял в этой ветке)
> б. эмуль - ALL_1C_Emulator_hasp(_inc_Vista64) (тоже здесь был)
> ...


Вот здесь HASP Эмуляторы (свежие)  Есть файл с подробным описанием того, как все это ставится и свежие драйвера, и не будет необходимости к постоянному отключению проверки подписим драйверов.

----------


## yermakov_d

1С 8.1 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия 1.6.15.6
Полная (файл .cf) Letitbit
Зеркало
hotfile
Зеркало
Up-file
Обновление letitbit
Зеркало
hotfile
Зеркало
up-file

----------


## alexsmir

*Внешний отчет: Счет-фактура для бухгалтерии 8.1*
размер: 23 KB
http://uploading.com/files/H8B310IK/Счет-фактура (от 09.06.09).epf.html
*Скрытый текст*Есть:
- реквизиты грузополучателя и грузотправителя:
- подключается одновременно к документам: СчетФактураВыданный и СчетФактураПолученный;
- в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ от 26.05.09 № 451 указывается 2 наименования продавца - полное и сокращенное, а также в шапку документа добавлено - от 26 мая 2009 г. N 451 
(в релизе 1.6.15.6 в документе СчетФактураПолученный 2 наименования добавляются у покупателя).

----------


## base_1c

> Здраствуйте, сильно нужен патч для платформы 8.1.8.76, попробовал рание выложеные ссылки - они не рабочие, пожалуйста кто-нибудь выложите эту гадость без которой ни туда и не сюда))


Попробуй этот:
http://letitbit.net/download/141df9a...ROOVY.rar.html

----------


## Ant10

*Управление торговлей 10.3.7.9. Обновление.(от 15.06.09) Версия Проф*
deposit
*********
*Бухгалтерия Предприятия 1.6.15.6. Обновление.(от 17.06.09) Версия Проф*
deposit
*********

----------


## alexsmir

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0*
Релиз 3.0.33.1 от 22.06.2009 (обновление)
размер: 2Мб
uploading
*Скрытый текст*В новом релизе:
    * Отчет "Ведомость 4-ФСС РФ" в соответствии с постановлением Фонда социального страхования РФ от 13.04.2009 г. № 92;
    * формирование расчета по авансовым платежам в ПФ и налоговой декларации в ПФ в электронном виде в формате 3.00002 в соответствии с Приказом ФНС России от 05 июня 2009 г. № ШТ-7-6/313@;
    * добавлена возможность рассчитать больничный лист исходя из месячной ставки сотрудника;
    * добавлена возможность рассчитать отпуск исходя из месячной ставки сотрудника;
    * исправлены замеченные ошибки

----------


## yermakov_d

> Дядьки и Тётьки привет.
> ещё не научился пользоваться поиском итп тут. а есть срочное дельце-)
> неработает сервер 1С ключа нет, а нуна ... т.е. 2 сервера, 8.0 и 8.1 .. но там наверно 1 какойто люч нужен.
> винда 2003 сервер х64 
> 
> я пока попробую поискать, а кто видил - знает, или просто может помоч киньте ссылочку, уверен что тут было такое обсуждение, заранее спасибо.


Лови вот это и далее, согласно приложенной инструкции.
Да, и еще. Сразу после установки дайверов выполнить файл
SetupReadyDriverPlus
Он пропишетв бутовой записи отключение проверки драйверов.
Далее согласно инструкции. В папке Vista64 есть несколько файлов .reg - не забудь воспльзоваться.
crack new all Win x86 + x64 
На всякий случай здесь ссылки на более свежие платформы ( в комплекте 1с8.1.13.41 (полные версии, включая сервер) и аналогично 1с8.1.14.69.
Letitbit
up-file

----------


## yermakov_d

По просьбам трудящихся:
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного предприятия 1.0.4.22
Hotfile
Зеркало
Letitbit
Розница 1.0.5.6 (файл перезалит, проверен)
hotfile
Зеркало на Letitbit
Letitbit
Letitbit (2)
Качать удобно во этим
[url=http://letitbit.net/download/8d9bc0ae47b74ea/JDownloader_0.6.193.zip.html[Jdownloader[/url]
зеркало
Jdownloader

----------


## Andron08

Господа, есть  в природе одтельно скачивыемый справочник (классификатор) аммортизационных отчисленийИ?  Если возможно скиньте ссылку

----------


## base_1c

> А есть PostgreSQL посвежее под 1С? Для Windows.


Последняя версия PostGreSQL для 1С
http://letitbit.net/download/1468.18...wn833.rar.html

_Добавлено через 13 минут 29 секунд_



> Добрый день. У кого есть обновления Зарплата и управление персоналом с версии 2.5.12.1 до 2.5.15.4 выложите пожалуйста.


Обновления ЗУП 2.5.13.5
http://letitbit.net/download/3937.37..._13_5.rar.html

ЗУП 2.5.14.3
http://letitbit.net/download/0538.08..._14_3.zip.html

А 2.5.15.4 у меня пока нет.

----------


## b1234567

Очень нужно "Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство" для 1С:Предприятие 8

----------


## Геккон

ЗУП 2.5.15.4 (23.06.09) обновление:
http://files.mail.ru/DPJY1J

----------


## yermakov_d

Все, что касается хлебобулочного и кондитерского производства:
1.2.4.13 Updsetup letitbit
1.2.3.16 Updsetup Letitbit
1.2.5.13 Updsetup Letitbit 
1.1.3.52]Setup letitbit
Качать с обменников удобно вот этим:
Jdownloader

----------

Arthur_po (26.03.2012)

----------


## Ant10

> Помогите найти  8.1 "Бухгалтерия Предприятия 1.6.15.6 *базовую*


Бухгалтерия Предприятия 1.6.15.6. Обновление

----------


## avilkin

> Бухгалтерия Предприятия 1.6.15.6. Обновление


там проф версия (

----------


## base_1c

> Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку где скачать обновление "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.6 (версия .6.9.Х), а то не могу обновить свою 1.6.8.3 до версии 1.6.15.Х.


Полная версия Бухгалтерии
http://letitbit.net/download/1529f32..._15_5.rar.html

----------


## MOT

Если есть у кого 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8" релиз 1.0.5.3, буду премного благодарен!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 36 секунд_



> Поделитесь пожалуйста новой платформой  8.1.14.72 x86


http://narod.ru/disk/10266345000/8.1...Setup.rar.html

backend для 8.1.14.72

http://rapidshare.de/files/47658098/backend.rar.html

_Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты 31 секунду_



> Выложите пожалуйста "Управление торговлей" 10.3.7.9 в *.cf


http://narod.ru/disk/9864116000/TRD_10.3.7.9.rar.html

----------


## base_1c

> *yermakov_d*, Плиз, нужна установочная "Зарплата для бюджетных учреждений", поможетеИ?


Есть полная версия
http://letitbit.net/download/8169.80...0.4.2.rar.html

последней у меня нет

----------


## MOT

> Есть полная версия
> http://letitbit.net/download/8169.80...0.4.2.rar.html
> 
> последней у меня нет


Зарплата и Кадры Бюджетного Учреждения
Релиз 1.0.5.3 от 23.06.2009

http://narod.ru/disk/10234518000/hrmb-1.0.5.3.rar.html - полный темплэйт

http://narod.ru/disk/10233560000/hrm...3-cfu.rar.html - файл обновления

----------


## MOT

> Спасибо.:)


Бухгалтерия Предприятия Проф
Тестовый релиз 1.6.16.3 от 19.06.2009

http://narod.ru/disk/10048665000/acc...3_dst.exe.html - полный темплэйт

http://narod.ru/disk/10048399000/acc...3_upd.exe.html - обновление

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.1.14.72 от 24.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x64 для для Windows (i386) 8.1.14.72 от 24.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## loschilov

Полные релизы конфигураций 1С 8.1
Управление торговлей 10.3.7.9. Размер 38,5Мб
http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/3ep1ydisv

Зарплата и упраление персоналом ПРОФ 2.5.15.4. Размер 55,6Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/s863nvclt

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.16.3. Размер 225Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/6nf6dce0m

Для скачивания пользуйтесь USDownloader
http://depositfiles.com/files/a0pqa2u56

----------


## Andruhin

УПП обновление 1.2.23.2
_http://multi-up.com/111611
пароль: ruboard

----------


## yermakov_d

Управление сервисным центром
Letitbit

если на архиве пароль, то ru-board

----------


## base_1c

> Ни у кого случайно не завалялись последние апгрейды консолидации (1,2,6,2), Налогоплательщика (3,0,10,2) и Управляющего стандарт (1,5,1,2)...Поделитесь, пожалуйста...


Консолидация update 1.2.6.2
http://letitbit.net/download/3867.36...2_6_2.rar.html

Управляющий 1_5_1_2
http://letitbit.net/download/3935.37...5_1_2.rar.html

----------


## yermakov_d

Платформы 1С 8.1.13.41 полная версия, включая х86 и х64 версию, СУБД Postgre SQl 8.1.5-14.1C, приложение "работа с файлами"

letitbit part 1
letitbit part 1
letitbit part 1
Зеркало
hotfile part 1
hotfile part 2
hotfile part 3

Платформа 1С 8.2.8.195 (Beta)
letitbit
Платформа 1С 8.1.14.72
Letitbit
up-file
sm4file
4Files
Платформа 1С 8.1.14.69
Letitbit
up-file
sm4file
ЭМУЛЯТОР
letitbit
Качать с летитбита удобно вот этим:
Jdownloader
А здесь управление сервисным центром 3.0.1.15
Letitbit

----------


## SerZZ

> *SerZZ*, 
> 
> а мне не поможете?


Постараюсь помочь...
       Итак, обновления для любой конфигурации 1С 8.х могут быть выложены одним из нескольких способом: 1. архивом, распаковав который вы увидете папку, содержащую несколько файлов (файл "setup.exe", файл с расширением ".efd" и текстовые файлы); 2. файлом с расширением ".cfu". 
       В зависимости от того, в каком виде вы получили обновление будет меняться порядок обновления конфигурации:
*1)* Если вы скачали пакет обновления (архив, в котором один из файлов обязательно будет "setup.exe"), то, соответственно, распаковываем архив и запускаем установочный файл. При установке все время (точнее - 2 раза) нажимаем кнопку "Далее" и в конце установки - кнопку "Готово". После установки пакета обновления запускаем 1С в режиме "Конфигуратор", далее в конфигураторе: "Конфигурация->Открыть конфигурацию". После того, как в левой части экрана откроется окно "Конфигурация" идем "Конфигурация->Поддержка->Обновить конфигурацию". В появившемся окне ставим галку возле пункта "Поиск доступных обновлений (рекомендуется)" и жмем "Далее", в следующем окне оставляем галку возле пункта "Искать в текущем каталоге шаблонов и обновлений" (вторую галку можно снять) и жмем "Далее", в следующем окне из иерархического списка выбираем необходимую версию обновления для вашей конфигурации и жмем "Готово", далее читаем информацию об обновлении и жмем кнопку "Продолжить обновление". Дальше, я думаю, разберетесь...
*2)* Если у вас обновление в виде файла с расширением ".cfu", то запускаем 1С в режиме "Конфигуратор", далее в конфигураторе: "Конфигурация->Открыть конфигурацию". После того, как в левой части экрана откроется окно "Конфигурация" идем "Конфигурация->Поддержка->Обновить конфигурацию". В появившемся окне ставим галку возле пункта "Выбор файла обновления" и жмем "Далее", в следующем окне указываем путь к файлу обновления и жмем "Готово", далее читаем информацию об обновлении и жмем кнопку "Продолжить обновление", дальше, я думаю, разберетесь...

----------


## alexsmir

*Для бухгалтерия 8.1 релиз 1.6.15.6*
внешний отчет: *Расчетная ведомость по средствам Фонда социального страхования РФ 4а-ФСС*
*Скрытый текст*(Утверждена постановлением ФСС РФ от 25.04.2003 № 46 
(в ред. от 31.03.2006 г. № 37, от 19.01.2007 № 11, от 13.04.2009 № 92))
размер: 257 KB
ссылка
внешний отчет: *Расчетная ведомость по средствам Фонда социального страхования РФ 4-ФСС* 
*Скрытый текст*(Утверждена постановлением ФCC РФ от 22.12.2004 №111 
(в ред. от 31.03.2006 г. № 37, от 19.01.2007 № 11, от 27.07.2007 № 165, 
от 21.08.2007 № 192, от 13.04.2009 № 92))
размер: 682 KB

ссылка

----------


## Hacker

> возможно ли такое: из одной базы 1с 8.1 БП 1.6.15.5 перекинуть документы в другую, такую же?


Конечно, можно через встроенные средства в БП.

Сервис -> Прочие обмены данными
Настраиваешь правила обменов, там не так уж и сложно, если найдешь правила обмена для БП1.6->БП1.6, то можно воспользоваться "Универсальным обменом данных в формате XML"
Если нет правил, то можно правила сгенерить с помощью "Конвертации данных", для одинаковых конфигураций все быстро можно через мастера сделать. Когда правила сгенеришь можно будет постоянно переносить документы и прочие данные за тот период какой укажите. Я считаю это самый лучший вариант.

----------


## Ruler

Несовсем уверен, но тут для аптечек, вроде, что-то пролетало. Узнавайте номер вашей платформы и ищите в этом топике подходящий релиз.

----------


## _Kir

[QUOTE=alexsmir;20643]*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0*
Релиз 3.0.33.1 от 22.06.2009 (обновление)
размер: 2Мб

Народ! Есть у кого-нибудь не обновление Камина до 3.0.33.1, а сама конфигурация. Либо 3.0.32.2, а то с 31.2 обновлять не хочет:(

----------


## xxxGRooVExxx

Здравствуйте. Может кто-нибудь выложить 1С:Предприятие 8. Молокозавод. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ArPlus

"Доставка воды" ни у кого нет?

----------


## MrRich

1С бухгалтерия 1.6.15.6 с новой счет-фактурой в комплекте
http://depositfiles.com/files/gbbk0dyv8

----------


## ArPlus

Это окончательная или опять тестовая?

----------


## MrRich

Финал. Себе поставил. Проблем при работе не наблюдается ;)

----------


## BooM1985

есть у кого-нибудь обновления для 1С 8.1,пакет 1_6_11

_Добавлено через 14 минут 59 секунд_
Ребята не надо я уже нашел

_Добавлено через 18 секунд_
Ребята не надо я уже нашел

----------


## Ирина 2004

Кто-нибудь подскажите, загружаю зарплату и кадры и выходит надпись "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!" Из-за этого в регл.отчеты фамилия не встает и они не выгружаются на дискетку, что делать?:confused:

----------


## musa

> Финал. Себе поставил. Проблем при работе не наблюдается ;)


что поставил?

----------


## b_d_v

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 5 секунд_



> Кто-нибудь подскажите, загружаю зарплату и кадры и выходит надпись "Ошибка загрузки внешней компоненты для склонения ФИО! Функции склонения будут недоступны!" Из-за этого в регл.отчеты фамилия не встает и они не выгружаются на дискетку, что делать?:confused:


Запусти 1С от администратора.

----------


## gandy

Доброго времени суток.
Может быть у кого-нибудь есть Сервер 1С 8.1.13.41 и SQL-и под Linux?
Спасибо!

----------


## Solegin

народ!! очень срочно, выложите у кого уже есть обновление 1С бухгалтерия 1.6.16. плиз! Очень нужно!

----------


## sky_wdg

народ у кого есть "Управление сервисным центром 3.3.0.5" или 3,2 версия
очень нужно!

----------


## vmprog

Люди очень нужны update-ы БАЗОВОЙ БП 1.6.15.5 и 1.6.15.6
Киньте pls на m_v@inbox.ru
или буду рад ссылкам

----------


## yermakov_d

Обновления, присутствующие на диске ИТС за июль 2009 года.
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.15.6 базовая
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.15.6 PROF
Бухгалтерия  предприятия КОРП 2.0.3
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.3.2
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.15.4 ПРОФ и Базовая
Управляющий ПРОФ 1.5.1.2
Управляющий 1.5.1.2
Урпаление торговлей Базовая 10.3.7.9
Управление торговлей проф 10.3.7.9
КЛАДР

----------


## sky_wdg

народ довел ранее выложенную конфигурацию Сервисный центр от АЙ-Тилаб до ума 
(не работал помошник ввода заявок). Сейчас все работает. Кому нужно могу скинуть. Сейчас еще хочу объяденить диспетчера и приемщика в одно.

----------


## mdv67

> народ!! очень срочно, выложите у кого уже есть обновление 1С бухгалтерия 1.6.16. плиз! Очень нужно!


Имею такое. Куда выложить?

----------


## Ирина 2004

Запусти 1С от администратора.[/QUOTE]

А как это сделать?

----------


## S_GRAY

> а ЗУиП проф 2.5.15.4 выложена в посте №510


на этом посте выложены обновления Зарплаты и УП, Управление торговлей, а хотелось бы полные установочные дистрибутивы.

----------


## Solegin

> Имею такое. Куда выложить?


По возможности на letitbit хотя положи куда тебе удобнее :)

----------


## ArPlus

> Финал. Себе поставил. Проблем при работе не наблюдается ;)


По уму со дня на день должна была выйти 16 версия.

----------


## nok

Добрый день, многоуважаемые. Очень нужна конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом" для 1С 8.1 Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## 403399

Постаил последние обнавления на Управление торговлей и пявился глюк,при печати счет-фатуры все расплывается:rolleyes:
что не так?

----------


## BABINKA

Добрый день!!!! Очень нужен "Общепит" Рарусовский под 8.У кого есть выложите, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!!

----------


## IvanChonkin

1C: Предпринимателя нету не завалялось ни у кого? Или может где уже выкладывали, да я пост пропустил?

----------


## MrRich

http://depositfiles.com/files/hblag8gbx - Управление автотранспортом (cf 2.0.6.3)

----------


## alexsmir

Рарус общепит 8 релиз 1.6.14.4 от 06.03.09 
полная установка 228.26 MB 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zmkupze5c

----------


## 403399

Вот такое у меня творится после обнавления 

_Добавлено через 46 секунд_
Пардон)) http://depositfiles.com/files/ic184yrda

----------


## Log_in

> Для того, чтобы из конф. 2.5.14.3 стала видна конф. 15.4. необходимо сначала удалить из списка баз (стартовое окошко выбора баз) Зарплату, а потом ее туда добавить.
> 
> И все появится


ты что-то путаешь, причем здесь стартовое окошко?
проблема в том, что в процессе обновление 2.5.15.4 не хочет ставиться на версию 2.5.14.3, хотя в информационном окошке выдает сообщение что должно устанавливаться минимум на 2.5.14.3

P.S. Мистика, но действительно после манипуляций со стартовым окошком начинает работать !!!
однако интересно, почему такая реакция?

----------


## alexsmir

*Log_in*, 



> в процессе обновление 2.5.15.4 не хочет ставиться на версию 2.5.14.3, хотя в информационном окошке выдает сообщение что должно устанавливаться минимум на 2.5.14.3


такая ошибка в 1С возникает периодически, т.е. после обновления в меню - помощь - о программе указано 2.5.14.3, а при обновлении возникает сообщение, что файл обновления 2.5.15.4 не содержит доступных обновлений, это значит при ранее обновлении на версию 2.5.14.3 произошол сбой и в памяти программы остался предыдущий релиз. Выход - обновление делать с помощью файла cf, а не cfu, если его нет  - http://www.rapidshare.ru/1078440

----------


## gandy

Доброго времени суток.
Может быть у кого-нибудь есть 1С 8.1.13.41 и SQL-и под Linux?
Спасибо!

----------


## nok

А полная конфигурация, чтобы с нуля создать базу "Управление автотранспортом" есть у кого? Очень нужно, заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexsmir

> А полная конфигурация, чтобы с нуля создать базу "Управление автотранспортом" есть у кого? Очень нужно, заранее спасибо!


пост 575 -
http://depositfiles.com/files/hblag8gbx - Управление автотранспортом (cf 2.0.6.3)
файл cf - полная конфигурация, из которой можно создать базу

----------


## nok

> пост 575 -
> http://depositfiles.com/files/hblag8gbx - Управление автотранспортом (cf 2.0.6.3)
> файл cf - полная конфигурация, из которой можно создать базу


Вопрос может быть глупый, но в крации, как это делается, я просто ни разу не делал.

----------


## Ирина 2004

Ищу Кладр, помогите кто-нибудь:):

----------


## nok

> Ищу Кладр, помогите кто-нибудь:):


Посмотри Кладр по этой ссылке http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=no_software

----------


## romangrom

> А кто может помочь с новой (1.1.11.2) версией конфигурации «1С:Бухгалтерия 8 для Украины»? Заранее благодарен.
> 
> Поиск рулит- уже нашел.


Скажи, плиз, где нашел, очень нужно!!! Или залей куда-нибудь. Спс.

Ха, вопрос снимается - нашел!!!

----------


## TROLL9000

Как заставить Арбис ЗУП Бюджет запускаться без ключа? Есть что-нибудь?

----------


## RezchiK

У кого есть обход защиты на общепит 8 проф, выручайте!!!

----------


## Nikolja1

*vetrov*, нашел отлученную? пассажирские перевозки и такси или лекарство или файл v8uatpp.dll

----------


## Retep

> Здравствуйте! Выложите пожалуйста, если есть у кого, ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации


Попробуйте это  
setup 2.0.2.7 Зеркало 
UP 2.0.3.2 Зеркало

----------


## MrRich

http://depositfiles.com/files/b8mpbfhsn - Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 1.6.16.6 от 08.07.2009

http://depositfiles.com/files/ztgme1lj9 УТ 10.3.7.9 (последняя на сегодняшний день)

----------


## lusia2003

Люди помогите!!! выложите у кого уже есть обновление 1С бухгалтерия 1.6.16. плиз! Очень нужно!

----------


## Svet-y2k

Доброго дня всем. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, полной "Школьной психодиагностикой"?

----------


## lusia2003

а для 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1. оно подойдет?

----------


## musa

до сегодняшнего дня стояла 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1. релиз 1.6.15.6, затем обновил с помощью тестового релиза 1.6.16.3. 
сегодня скачал релиз 1.6.16.6, но им не могу обновиться, потому что он не предназначен для обновления этой версии (1.6.16.3)...:confused:
есть ли способ обновить? или не надо?

----------


## soyuzpotreb

тоже интересует ответ на вышесказанное

----------


## OneHalf

Конфигурация Учет оборудования, версия 5.х для 1С:Предприятие 8.1 сетевая версия  

Есть ли на свете эта конфа, покупать за 12круб без предварительного "тестирования" стрёмно, хотелось бы ознакомится для начала.
Если у кого есть скинте на krasulinv(собака)mail.ru  в теме укажите 1С8

----------


## alexsmir

д


> о сегодняшнего дня стояла 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1. релиз 1.6.15.6, затем обновил с помощью тестового релиза 1.6.16.3. 
> сегодня скачал релиз 1.6.16.6, но им не могу обновиться, потому что он не предназначен для обновления этой версии (1.6.16.3)...
> есть ли способ обновить? или не надо?


нужно обновлятся с файлом cf (полная конфигурация), а не cfu (обновление)
http://letitbit.net/download/7106.d7....16.6.zip.html

----------


## musa

> д
> нужно обновлятся с файлом cf (полная конфигурация), а не cfu (обновление)
> http://letitbit.net/download/7106.d7....16.6.zip.html


спасибо, попробую

----------


## sky_wdg

нужна библеотека (не из демо конфы, она не подходит) - > ItLab3.dll
для конфы Сервисный центр 3,0,1,15 от Ай-Ти Лаб

----------


## Andrew_G

Добрый день. Как говорится: Бэн, это Данила. Нид хелп.
Ситуация такая: есть Альфа-Авто: Автосервис+Автозапчасти 4.1 от "Раруса" версии 4.1.01.03 нужны к ней обновления до 4.1.01.11 (и выше), т.к. регистрация/поддержка кончилась, а ноут со скачанными обновлениями ушел в небытиё. Либо соответственно нужна версия конфигурации по младше. А то страдает 03 версия косяками.

Ключи есть. Выкладывали тут Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти, но с ней ключи отказываются работать.

В общем, спасайте =)

----------


## Mivi

Добрый день. А может кто поделиться 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая, релиз 1.6.16.6.? Спасибо )

----------


## advisor2008

Обновление 1С (8.1), типовая конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" 1.6.16.6  Скачать

----------


## Мирниал

Добрей день! Хочу поставить 1с8 "зарплата и кадры" конфигурация 2.5.15.4 с нуля. Подскажите ссылочку плизз :)

_Добавлено через 28 минут 10 секунд_
Народ! Подскажите как апгрейдить "бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.16.3 на 1.6.16.6? 
Скачал архив на 26,8 МБ, но он подходит только для 1.6.15.5, 1.6.15.6 и 1.6.16.5 ... :confused:  ?

----------


## pinocchio-mc

> Народ! Подскажите как апгрейдить "бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.16.3 на 1.6.16.6? 
> Скачал архив на 26,8 МБ, но он подходит только для 1.6.15.5, 1.6.15.6 и 1.6.16.5 ...   ?


Неужели трудно почитать чуть выше?!

----------


## musa

> Народ! Подскажите как апгрейдить "бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.16.3 на 1.6.16.6? 
> Скачал архив на 26,8 МБ, но он подходит только для 1.6.15.5, 1.6.15.6 и 1.6.16.5 ... :confused:  ?


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=598

----------


## BooM1985

> Добрей день! Хочу поставить 1с8 "зарплата и кадры" конфигурация 2.5.15.4 с нуля. Подскажите ссылочку плизз
> 
> Добавлено через 28 минут 10 секунд
> Народ! Подскажите как апгрейдить "бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.16.3 на 1.6.16.6?
> Скачал архив на 26,8 МБ, но он подходит только для 1.6.15.5, 1.6.15.6 и 1.6.16.5 ...


дак обновлять надо по порядку, поставь ...16.5 ,а потом ...16.6

----------


## olegka

Помогите пожалуйста очень нужно обновление 1.1.3.3 к конфигурации Управление торговым предприятием для Украины. 8.1. с сайта 1С

----------


## RezchiK

Парни, что ни у кого нет лекарства на общепит 8 профИ? Выручайте

----------


## ArPlus

Бухгалтерия автономного предприятия нужна последний релиз с сайта 1с

----------


## Мирниал

Думал 1.6.16.3 вышла позже чем 1.6.15.5 и 1.6.15.6. Почему их хочет обновлять, а 1.6.16.3 - нет... Где же логика?

----------


## alexsmir

> Думал 1.6.16.3 вышла позже чем 1.6.15.5 и 1.6.16.6. Почему их хочет обновлять, а 1.6.16.3 - нет... Где же логика?


релиз 1.6.16.3 - тестовый (промежуточный вариант, для тестирования и выявления возможных ошибок и его не надо ставить на реальную конфигурацию), а финальный 1.6.16.6, он предназначен для обновления 1.6.15.6 (1.6.15.5). Последняя цифра релиза означает номер версии одного и того же релиза.
Выход из этой ситуации см. пост 598

----------


## Мирниал

спасибо, ясно

----------


## ArPlus

Только можно еще залить на другой файлообменник? Например rapidshare.com?

----------


## Dsayd

Добрый день! Есть ли у кого конфа для Товарищества собственников жилья или что-либо по жилищной бухгалтерии? Очень прошу выложить!

----------


## alexsmir

> что-либо по жилищной бухгалтерии?


смотри здесь
*Скрытый текст*Расчет квартплаты, редакция 1.1 (1.1.0.16) для 1С Предприятие 8.1 
от "Сервер" версия от 07.04.2009:
http://ifolder.ru/11580188
Расчет квартплаты (демо), редакция 1.1 (1.1.0.16):
http://uploading.com/files/6KWB23H5/...мо_.rar.html
руководство пользователя квартплата
http://uploading.com/files/J79EL3X7/...та.pdf.html

----------


## MrRich

Кто-то просил бухгалтерию 8.1 базовую (1.6.16.6) :)

Качаем отсюда: http://depositfiles.com/files/s3j6e51c1

Версия ПРОФ (1.6.16.6 update) здесь: http://depositfiles.com/files/b8mpbfhsn

----------


## forum1

Товарищи, выложите пожалуйста УПП 1.2.22.3 (полную) на depositfiles.ru, если есть такая возможность. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## valentin1952

Поставил "Пассажирские перевозки и такси" - запустить не дает, систему защиты требует.... а где взятьИ?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 5 секунд_
Очень мечтаю "Управление автотранспортом" рабочая чтобы (crack  и т.д.)
harseev1952@rambler.ru[/QUOTE]

----------


## VictN

Привет, ребята.. вы мне очень помогли, два дня ищу обновление для бухов
и вот нашел.. спасибо

----------


## Мирниал

Народ, подскажите плизз... В чем разница между версией ПРОФ и БАЗОВОЙ? И что соответственно лучше?

----------


## int_plus

Камин 3.0 релиз 3.0.32.2 (обновление), поделитесь пожалуйста.
33 релиз на 47 странице есть, а 32 не нашел.((((

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 4 секунды_



> Народ, подскажите плизз... В чем разница между версией ПРОФ и БАЗОВОЙ? И что соответственно лучше?


Проф лучше. В одной базе можно вести несколько предприятий и изменять конфигурацию можно.

----------


## ArPlus

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2_0_4_1 update
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2_0_5_2 update

----------


## kvint-s

> народ довел ранее выложенную конфигурацию Сервисный центр от АЙ-Тилаб до ума 
> (не работал помошник ввода заявок). Сейчас все работает. Кому нужно могу скинуть. Сейчас еще хочу объяденить диспетчера и приемщика в одно.


скньте на kvint-s@ukr.net
или выложите здесь

вот работаю над теми же проблеммами. Дал техзадание программисту с более масштабными изменениями.



Хотел бы посмотреть вашу доработку и пообщаться с вами. 

Всем кому интересна эта тема - предлагаю объеденить усилия.

----------


## lenaonly

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ю-СОФТ  
> Человеки, ну будьте человекамит, поделитесь актуальной конфой 1С: Смета или подобное. Очень буду признателен.
> 
> 1С Смета 2.0.2.4, но если я не ошибаюсь, она под 7.7
> 1С Смета


Похоже это обновление для 8?1Cv8.cfu:confused: А полной версии нет?

----------


## God-of-Chaos

нужен эмулятор 1c8.1 под windows server 2008 x64
есть ли такой вообще в природе подскажите плиз

----------


## bwp

> Камин 3.0 релиз 3.0.32.2 (обновление), поделитесь пожалуйста.
> 33 релиз на 47 странице есть, а 32 не нашел.((((
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 4 секунды_
> 
> 
> Проф лучше. В одной базе можно вести несколько предприятий и изменять конфигурацию можно.


Укажи адрес куда скинуть. ;)

_Добавлено через 2 часа 42 минуты 8 секунд_
Камин 3.0 релиз 3.0.32.2 (обновление)
Камин 3.0 релиз 3.0.33.1 (обновление)
Расчет зарплаты в Камин 3.0 (книга)

----------


## iva2

Обновление 1С (8.1), конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" БАЗ 1.6.16.6
updsetup.exe.html

----------


## musa

День добрый! есть ли у кого "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации"? поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Pavel123321

Очень нужна Квартплата и обновления на неё, помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## 403399

А обнавления на торговлю не вышло?

----------


## MrRich

Эмулятор HASP (Vista x64, Win 2k8 x64)
http://depositfiles.com/files/4ddk85txh

Работоспособность на ХР не проверял. Если пойдет - дайте знать ;)

----------


## MOLOTIV

Есть ли у кого регламентированная отчетность на второй квартал для 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия Версия 1.6.16. Буду признателен если вышлите на мыло molotiv@mail.ru

----------


## int_plus

> Очень нужна Квартплата и обновления на неё, помогите пожалуйста!!!


Сервер:Расчет квартплаты 8
новая редакция 1.1.0.16 (обновление для 1.0.8.12) - http://depositfiles.com/files/o9fvtyzlf
полный релиз квартплаты 1_0_8_12 - http://depositfiles.com/files/8fhshgaft

Люди! Помогайте друг другу))))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_
Только, как без ключа будешь?

_Добавлено через 41 минуту 0 секунд_
еще обновление до свежей версии квартплаты 1.1.1.7 http://depositfiles.com/files/f00h1tb02

----------


## #zmey#

Подойдет просто базовая версия бухгалтерия предприятия. Сам веду строительную фирму все получается)))

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 24 секунды_



> День добрый! есть ли у кого "1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации"? поделитесь пожалуйста!


Подойдет обычная бухгалтерия предприятия.

----------


## Ant10

* Конфигурация Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.6.3* от 13.07.2009 *cfu*
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения1.0.6.3 от 13.07.2009 Полный комплект поставщика + cfu
Диск1+Диск2+Диск3+Диск4+Диск5+Диск6+Диск7+Диск8+Диск9
*****
Отчетность бюджет 09q2002

----------


## MrRich

Полный справочник кодов ОКОНХ и ОКВЭД (автоматизированный поиск по базе, расшифровка каждого кода + комментарии).
Взять можно здесь: http://depositfiles.com/files/v27xd08qi

----------


## alexsmir

*Pavel123321*, *int_plus*, 



> Очень нужна Квартплата и обновления на неё, помогите пожалуйста!!!





> Только, как без ключа будешь?


здесь без ключа
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=616
вооще форум организован не правильно, но делать все на разных ветках
на одной ссылки конфигурации, на другой внешние отчеты, на третьей литература, на четвертой запросы и т.д., а то через три сообщения ранее выложенная информация теряется

----------


## yuranix

Добрый день, помогите пожалуйста с обновлением бюджетной бухгалтерии 8.1 с версии 1.0.1.6 и до самой последней. Не получается выгрузить платежки в казначейство, вот думаю может обновление поvожет, да подключение последней обработки dataformats.xml... Киньте плз ссылки на обновления

----------


## alexsmir

*MOLOTIV*, 
судя по версии бух, у Вас она последняя. Отчетность подсоединяется при обновлении релиза (вместе с ним, а не как у бух 7.7 отдельно). Значит и отчетность у Вас стоит последняя

----------


## vihan

> Товарищи! Help! Нужна актуальная конфигурация или обновление для 1С 8.1 УСНО. 
> 
> И вопрос: а вообще бывает конфа при ЕНВД? Если да, то подскажите где взять... То ли у меня ручки кривые, то ли поиск не ищет...


Бухгалтерия 8.1 базовая,Упращенка 8.1,Предприниматель 8.1-это одна  и та же программа отличие только интерфейсом по умолчанию.В любой из этих программ
можно вести ЕНВД, в учетной политики организации надо поставить галочку напротив ЕНВД и настроить проводки под вид деятельности ЕНВД.

----------


## Pavel123321

Люди помогите пожалуйста, кто знает что это за конфигурация, очень срочно надо разобраться.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/image.php?u=...1&type=profile
а у кого есть квартплата и бухгалтерский учёт? Если есть - киньте, буду очень благодарен.

----------


## vihan

> Люди помогите пожалуйста, кто знает что это за конфигурация, очень срочно надо разобраться.
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/image.php?u=...1&type=profile
> а у кого есть квартплата и бухгалтерский учёт? Если есть - киньте, буду очень благодарен.


Бухгалтерия 8.1,

----------


## microart

Есть у кого 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8 и ключик к ней?

----------


## vihan

> Есть у кого 1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8 и ключик к ней?


Интересно,ты представляешь,что это за конфигурация,
и для чего она предназначена? Чтобы в ней работать
надо знать бухгалтерию,зарплату и торговлю в совершенстве, а ключа на конфигурацию нет,так
ключ идет на платформу 1С:Предприятие 8 которая с ней поставляется.

----------


## microart

*vihan*, Я не спрашивал что это, Я и сам знаю, поэтому и нужна...
С компл. 7.7. на что ещё перейдёшь?

----------


## sergey77nrambler.ru

Хеликс: Фитнес центр 8
Помогите найти!!!

----------


## Pavel123321

> Бухгалтерия 8.1,


Она загружается как Квартплата, а пишет название Коммунальщик, я нэт перерыл но не нашёл такого...

----------


## vihan

> *vihan*, Я не спрашивал что это, Я и сам знаю, поэтому и нужна...
> С компл. 7.7. на что ещё перейдёшь?


На УПП,а комплексная пока тестовая версия.

----------


## type

> загружается как Квартплата, а пишет название Коммунальщик


Один хрен - кто как обзовёт называется. Выложи её куда-нибудь, куда удобнее (из бесплатных обменников только), пожалуйста.

----------


## tenderbird2006

*Pavel123321*, Забрось конфу на обменник, интересно посмотреть - чего народ наворотил

----------


## Pavel123321

> Один хрен - кто как обзовёт называется. Выложи её куда-нибудь, куда удобнее (из бесплатных обменников только), пожалуйста.


А у меня нет инстала, это на работе принскрин делал, нужно найти её тоже с обновлениями. Вот почему спрашивал

----------


## cookc

Люди, есть у кого дистрибутив платформы 8.2.9..., выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## rage

подскажите пожалуйста как и какие обновления устанавливать до последней версии 1с8 платформа 8.1.13.41 ? Бухгалтерия предприятия конфигурация 1.6.14.4 и Зарплата и управление персоналом конфигурация 2.5.13.5.

----------


## cookc

> подскажите пожалуйста как и какие обновления устанавливать до последней версии 1с8 платформа 8.1.13.41 ? Бухгалтерия предприятия конфигурация 1.6.14.4 и Зарплата и управление персоналом конфигурация 2.5.13.5.


Так же и желательно по порядку.

----------


## rage

всмысле И? какие версии релизов ставить надо И я этот порядок и хотел узнать ) если можно ссылку ... киньте

может я не точно выразился.... я имел ввиду что "от"  версии 1с8 платформа 8.1.13.41 , Бухгалтерия предприятия конфигурация 1.6.14.4 и Зарплата и управление персоналом конфигурация 2.5.13.5., т.е. мне нужны все обновления от этих версий.... до сегодняшней последней версии.... платформа+2 конфига ...

если есть у кого код ИТС .. чтоб обновится через интернет....то киньте плиз )

----------


## Axelk

> подскажите пожалуйста как и какие обновления устанавливать до последней версии 1с8 платформа 8.1.13.41 ?


Удаляешь старую платформу и ставишь новую вот и все обновление.
А вообще уже есть 8.1.14.72 (или 8.1.14.69).

----------


## MrRich

> подскажите пожалуйста как и какие обновления устанавливать до последней версии 1с8 платформа 8.1.13.41 ? Бухгалтерия предприятия конфигурация 1.6.14.4 и Зарплата и управление персоналом конфигурация 2.5.13.5.


До последней бухгалтерии обновляться можно так (качать по-порядку):

1. http://depositfiles.com/files/gbbk0dyv8 1.6.15.6
2. http://depositfiles.com/files/b8mpbfhsn 1.6.16.6

Установить и обновить. Все пойдет как по маслу :)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 13 секунд_



> Удаляешь старую платформу и ставишь новую вот и все обновление.


У меня обновление проходит даже без удаления старой. Ставишь поверх - работает

----------


## rage

а чтоб обновить платформу, нужно устанавливать по порядку версии НАПРИМЕР 1,2,3
или можно на 1 поставить сразу 3 версию и будет работать? т.е. обизательно промежуточные релизы устанавливать ? на конфигурации вроде так делать нельзя.... только по порядку....

----------


## MrRich

> а чтоб обновить платформу, нужно устанавливать по порядку версии НАПРИМЕР 1,2,3
> или можно на 1 поставить сразу 3 версию и будет работать? т.е. обизательно промежуточные релизы устанавливать ? на конфигурации вроде так делать нельзя.... только по порядку....


Если обновляешь платформу - можно сразу последнюю версию ставить.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 8 секунд_
Управление торговлей 10.3.8.5 (тестовая). Полный темплейт: http://depositfiles.com/files/mblvm8qub

----------


## alexsmir

Название: *Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ*
Автор: Голышева, Бакурская
Издательство: Рарус
Год: 2007
Страниц: 163
Формат: pdf
Размер: 2,75 Мб
*Скрытый текст*http://uploading.com/files/KQ4D43BU/Metodika_crm.rar.html

----------


## pashman33

Возник вопрос при обновлении Бухгалтерии предприятия 1,6,15,5...
Скачал обновление 1,6,16,6. Установил. Открываю конфигуратор-поддержка-обновить конфигурациювыбор файла обновления-выбираю  новый 1сv8.cfu-готово - продолжить обновление- и далее выводится окошко, что файл не содержит обновлений (написано, что данный файл содержит обновления для конфигураций 1,6,15,5 и 1,6,15,6)...
Как решить проблему?

----------


## alexsmir

> *pashman33*, 
> Возник вопрос при обновлении Бухгалтерии предприятия 1,6,15,5...
> Скачал обновление 1,6,16,6. Установил. Открываю конфигуратор-поддержка-обновить конфигурациювыбор файла обновления-выбираю новый 1сv8.cfu-готово - продолжить обновление- и далее выводится окошко, что файл не содержит обновлений (написано, что данный файл содержит обновления для конфигураций 1,6,15,5 и 1,6,15,6)...
> Как решить проблему?


Обновление проводить файлом .cf (полная конфигурация), одна из причин: программа считает, что не произошло обновления на релизы 1.6.15.6, хотя Вы его и устанавливали. Иногда такое бывает (особенно если прозводить обновления измененных конфигураций). 
См. пост 598

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Технологическая платформа для для Windows (i386) 8.1.14.72 Portable*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## al_kon

Portable, а ключ защиты требует...

----------


## MrRich

Логистика: Управление перевозками 1.0.1.4 cf
Depositfiles.com

_Добавлено через 36 минут 3 секунды_
Управление Торговлей, редакция 11
Ознакомительная версия. Релиз 11.0.2.4 от 16.07.2009

http://depositfiles.com/files/11ch53uz8

----------


## rage

обновился до 1.6.16.6 а почему то версия все равно осталась 1.6.14.4, в чем причинаИ может просто надо было обновить платформу?

платформу то же обновил ... народ подскажите почему версия не изменилась .... Управление персоналом все замечательно обновилось... а бухгалтерия никак не хочет... ((

----------


## cookc

Скачал платформу 8.1.14.72, установка требует дискеты, как же все-таки её установить?

----------


## rage

> Скачал платформу 8.1.14.72, установка требует дискеты, как же все-таки её установить?


у меня не требовало... странно...

----------


## cookc

а какой файлик запускал?
старый релиз 8.1 стоял при этом?

----------


## rage

> а какой файлик запускал?
> старый релиз 8.1 стоял при этом?


setup.exe  // да я поверх старого ставил новый... все установилось ... вот только с конфигурацией ничего не могу понять ... может ты что подскажешь... И посматри предыдущие посты... мои

----------


## cookc

поставил, нужно копировать на жесткий диск было

_Добавлено через 16 минут 33 секунды_
А как обновлял, опиши подробно

----------


## rage

> А как обновлял, опиши подробно


скачал 1.6.15.6 и 1.6.16.6 ....запустил setup.exe..... распокавал... запустил конфигуратор... выбрал обновления.... в конце обновлений нажал выполнить ... все делал так же по аналогии как с обновлениями на 2.5.14.3 Зарплата и управление персоналом... ЗУП установилось нармально ...а вот бухгалтерия не устанавливается... когда запускаю "предприятие" выскакивает предупреждение постоянно что "Конфигурация базы данных не соотвествует с сохраненной базой"

----------


## cookc

Зайди в конфигуратор, Меню Конфигурация, а там Обновитить конфигурацию базы данных или после входа в конфигуратор F7.

----------


## gansevgeny

> 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.9.5 отвязана от ключа Агрософт
> http://depositfiles.com/files/rw4bd6sjd


Скачал, оказалось что это файл 1Cv8.1CD, не запускается.
Выложи пожалуйста или setup, или 1Cv8.cf, который даже на УПП весит всего 80 МВ(делается это так: в режиме конфигуратора выбрать меню Конфигурация=>Выгрузить конфигурацию в файл)

----------


## Famza

_Добавлено через 36 минут 3 секунды_
Управление Торговлей, редакция 11
Ознакомительная версия. Релиз 11.0.2.4 от 16.07.2009

[IMG]chrome://depositfiles/content/left.png[/IMG]http://depositfiles.com/files/11ch53uz8[IMG]chrome://depositfiles/content/right.png[/IMG][/quote]

  А зеркало есть? А то проблемы с депозитом...

----------


## vovka-x13

Всем привет! У кого нибудь есть  1С:Платежные документы 8; или 1С:Налогоплательщик 8; или 1С:Предприниматель 8; или 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8, а лучше всеИ? хотелось бы посмотреть

----------


## YOURIN

Сможет, кто-нить помочь отвязать Альфа-Авто Автосервис+Автозапчасти v. 4.0 от ключа. Или помочь уже отвязанной? Достаточно и без поддержки оборудования, в демонстрационных целях.
yourin@mail.ru 
Спасибо.

----------


## Adilya

Помогите пожалуйста, как обновить Управление торговлей конфигурация 10.2.9.2 на УТ 10.3.

Заранее благодарна

----------


## ru300

Ребята, проблема! Выручайте!
Установил 1C Enterprise 8.1.14.72, заменил backend.dll для терминалки. Все работает, но вот проблема - работает, только если у пользователя админские права. Иначе: "*Инструкция по адресу "0x0043d392" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x00000000". Память не может быть "read"*." Проблема в правах, однозначно, вот только где? Уже вторые сутки бьюсь, не могу найти решения. Читал, что надо выставить какие-то разрешения в реестре, вот только какие именно? Подскажите, если кто сталкивались с подобным.

----------


## zateev

*WildHorror*, "Управление сервисным центром", если  не затруднит, можно сюда zateev78@gmail.com ? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## MrRich

> Ребята, проблема! Выручайте!
> Установил 1C Enterprise 8.1.14.72, заменил backend.dll для терминалки. Все работает, но вот проблема - работает, только если у пользователя админские права. Иначе: "*Инструкция по адресу "0x0043d392" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x00000000". Память не может быть "read"*." Проблема в правах, однозначно, вот только где? Уже вторые сутки бьюсь, не могу найти решения. Читал, что надо выставить какие-то разрешения в реестре, вот только какие именно? Подскажите, если кто сталкивались с подобным.


Права доступа на папку с базой посмотри. Должны быть полные или хотябы "чтение + запись". По-умолчанию полная работа с файлами обеспечена только админам ;)

----------


## ru300

С правами ничего не выходит. Открыл доступ практически ко всему. Все равно: "*Память не может быть "read".*"

----------


## natalianatalia

Добрый день, подскажите, где можно найти обновления для бюджетной бухгалтерии 8, 1.0.6.3?

----------


## Stanley

Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста где можно взять обновления базовой бухгалтерии 1.6.16.6 на восьмерку? ОЧЕНЬ надо... за ранее благодарен.

----------


## Andron08

Ссылка на 1.6.16.6  испробывал на себе работает :
http://depositfiles.com/files/b8mpbfhsn

----------


## gsheikin

> 1С Аптека 1.2.4, размер 37.67 Мб
> Аптека


А какой пароль к архиву?

----------


## rage

а 1,6,16,6 но только проф И с файлом *.cf

----------


## aleksa_plus

Народ, помогите! Не могу активировать Бух.базовую, после переустановки винды, не установка с 0, не переброс каталога с установкой из старого виндоуса не помогают. каталог с лицензией перебрасываю в каталог с установкой, старую базу прикручиваю, создаю новую, но при попытке запуска 1с выдает ошибку: Не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы!... запустите программу от имени администратора компьютера!
Учетка запущена под админом, подскажите что ей надо, как запустить у меня там вся работа, очееееееееееень надо! Помогите!

----------


## spider777

> народ довел ранее выложенную конфигурацию Сервисный центр от АЙ-Тилаб до ума 
> (не работал помошник ввода заявок). Сейчас все работает. Кому нужно могу скинуть. Сейчас еще хочу объяденить диспетчера и приемщика в одно.


Скинь плиз sysop@ua.fm

----------


## Adilya

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужно обновление для управление торговлей 10.2.9.2
до 10.2.13.1.
может у кого-нибудь затесалось такое... очень благодарна

----------


## Adilya

Помогите пожалуйста, очень нужно обновление для управление торговлей 10.2.9.2
до 10.2.13.1.
может у кого-нибудь затесалось такое... очень благодарна

----------


## Ю-СОФТ

Люди добрые, что мне делать?
Короче дело было так. Сижу, работаю.
И вдруг как то нежданно негаданно комп завис зараза. Ну я как путный человек ткнул Reset. Загрузился. Запускаю 1С. Вроде работает. Как только пытаюсь провести перемещение/списание материала со склада пишет вот что, цитирую:
"*Внутренняя ошибка работы компонента dbeng8.*", и прога закрывается. Запускаю заново опять такая хрень. Опять запускаю заново, формирую оборотно-сальдовую, ужас, начальные остатки на некоторых счетах минусовые. 

З.Ы.  Дайте совет что это и с чем его едят.

----------


## alexsmir

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.*
Ознакомительная версия предназначена для использования с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.9.260.
Дистрибутив:
*Скрытый текст*Описание конфигурации
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Файл "AddDoc\Описание конфигурации.htm"
содержит описание конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.
Дополнительные изображения расположены в подкаталоге "AddDoc\schemes".
Файл "AddDoc\Описание модели демонстрационной базы.htm"
содержит описание модели демонстрационной
базы торгового учета для конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.

Перенос данных из конфигурации Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Файл "Conv10_3\Описание перехода с конфигурации Управление торговлей, редакция 10.3.htm"
содержит описание особенностей переноса информации
из конфигурации Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
в конфигурацию "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.
Файл "Conv10_3\V8Exchan81.epf" -
обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML"
для платформы версии 8.1.
Файл "Conv10_3\V8Exchan82.epf" -
обработка "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML"
для платформы версии 8.2.
Файл "Conv10_3\Правила перехода с УТ 10.3 на УТ 11.xml"
содержит правила переноса информации из конфигурации
Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 в конфигурацию
"Управление торговлей", редакция 11.

Работа с мобильным приложением
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Прикладное решение включает в себя приложение для автоматизации работы
торговых представителей на мобильных устройствах. Для работы
с приложением на мобильных устройствах необходимо использование продукта
"1С:Предприятие 8.Расширение для карманных компьютеров" (описание
продукта см. http://v8.1c.ru/overview/pdaext.htm).
Исходное приложение для целей доработки размещается в файле
"MApp\1CV8MApp.DES".
Исполняемый файл мобильного приложения включен в конфигурацию
и устанавливается на мобильное устройство автоматически при подключении.
Для работы с мобильным приложением необходимо использовать версию
1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров не ниже 8.1.8.


_Добавлено через 20 минут 36 секунд_
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом", редакция 3.0 (обновление)
Версия 3.0.9.1
Здесь

----------


## sansatan

> Люди добрые, что мне делать?
> Короче дело было так. Сижу, работаю.
> И вдруг как то нежданно негаданно комп завис зараза. Ну я как путный человек ткнул Reset. Загрузился. Запускаю 1С. Вроде работает. Как только пытаюсь провести перемещение/списание материала со склада пишет вот что, цитирую:
> "*Внутренняя ошибка работы компонента dbeng8.*", и прога закрывается. Запускаю заново опять такая хрень. Опять запускаю заново, формирую оборотно-сальдовую, ужас, начальные остатки на некоторых счетах минусовые. 
> 
> З.Ы.  Дайте совет что это и с чем его едят.


Попробуй в конфигураторе запустить "Тестирование и исправление" тока backup не забудь сделать

----------


## Famza

> 404 Not Found - сообщение о том, что нет связи с запрашиваемым сервером вцелом (сервер может "висеть", может частично отсутствовать канал связи и т.д.)
> 
> _Добавлено через 38 минут 50 секунд_
> По просьбам трудящихся: Управление автотранспортом: редакции 3.0.2.5, 3.0.2.8 и 3.0.2.9


На 3.0.2.8 требует пароль. Можно повторить его. Спасибо

----------


## MrRich

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.17.3 тестовая

Депозит файлzzz

----------


## rage

*MrRich*, а у тебя нету случайно 1.6.16.6 с файлом *.cf  И тут я ненашел  ((

----------


## loschilov

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.1. Версия 8.1.14.72* с оф.сайта
*Платформа для Windows (i386)*. Размер 187Мб. *Пароль yjdf123*
http://depositfiles.com/files/chtb6v1y8
*Платформа для Windows (x86_64).* Размер 44,4Мб. *Пароль yjdf123*
http://depositfiles.com/files/jzqzm8i4s

*Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Тестовая версия 8.2.9.260* с оф.сайта
*Платформа для Windows (i386).* Размер 93,1Мб. *Пароль yjdf123*
http://depositfiles.com/files/bsdb9cfcp
*Платформа для Windows (x86_64).* Размер 59,3Мб. *Пароль yjdf123*
http://depositfiles.com/files/pajfd7hy3

----------

1Nataha (23.04.2015)

----------


## MrRich

Есть :)

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.16.6 версия ПРОФ, полный темплейт поставщика.
Размер 180.98 Мб
Depositfiles.com

... и еще

конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 (Установка / Setup)
Версия 1.0.7.2 от 20.07.2009 (88,5 Мб)
Депозит файлzzz

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 9 секунд_



> *MrRich*, а у тебя нету случайно 1.6.16.6 с файлом *.cf  И тут я ненашел  ((


Sorry за оперативность

----------


## rage

*alexsmir*, скачал обновление.. и установил ... щас выскакиевает табличка "Проверка легальности получения обновления " ну естественно оно не проходит проверку... что делать !!!!! ИИ? народ кто может подсказать  И? обновление для бухгалтерии 1.6.16.6 !!!

----------


## alexsmir

*rage*, 



> alexsmir, скачал обновление.. и установил ... щас выскакиевает табличка "Проверка легальности получения обновления " ну естественно оно не проходит проверку... что делать !!!!! ИИ? народ кто может подсказать И? обновление для бухгалтерии 1.6.16.6 !!!


У меня тоже такое было, но кроме этой надписи больше ничего и не появилось, что нажимал не помню, но бух работает нормально

----------


## rage

*alexsmir*, да дело в том что оно либо просит зайти потом в конфигуратор либо выйти с 1С ((( вот засада ((( ошибку выдает чтото про счет фактуру 


{Документ.СчетФактураВыдан  ный(486)}: Получение элемента по индексу для значения не определено
СтрокаРезультата.СуммаНДС = Мин(СтрокаРезультата.Сумма  НДС, РезультатРаспределения[1]);

----------


## alexsmir

*rage*, база сохранена, поэтому раз просит зайди в конфигуратор. (а на отмену не пробовал нажимать).

----------


## rage

> *rage*, база сохранена, поэтому раз просит зайди в конфигуратор. (а на отмену не пробовал нажимать).


да дело в том если нажать на отмену то программа закрывается ((

_Добавлено через 34 минуты 2 секунды_
люди помогите!! у меня выдает ошибку.. что код справочника стал не уникальным !!! что делать?

----------


## alexsmir

*rage*, 
проверил на чистой базе (обновление делал с 1.6.15.6 файлом cfu), сначала сообщение "проверка легальности получения обновлений", затем возникает окошко внизу которого два переключателя (подтверждаю легальность получения обновлений и не подтверждаю "тогда идет выход из программы"), отмечаю, что подтверждаю и нажимаю продолжить и сразу пошло обновление конфигурации
(интернет отключил на это время)

----------


## alexsmir

*rage*, 
проверил на чистой базе (обновление делал с 1.6.15.6 файлом cfu), после обновления в конфигураторе, при открытии 1С:Предприятие сначала появилось сообщение "проверка легальности получения обновлений", затем возникает окошко внизу которого два переключателя (подтверждаю легальность получения обновлений и не подтверждаю "тогда идет выход из программы"), отмечаю, что подтверждаю и нажимаю продолжить и сразу пошло обновление конфигурации
(интернет отключил на это время)

----------


## rage

хорошо .... надо будет попробовать так сделать... ))) спасибо )

----------


## chingiz

Сто лет не занимался 1с-кой по тому оказался не в теме...   Нужна последняя платформа 8-ки (установочная версия, не обновление) с эмулятором хасп для XP  и конфигурация Бух.учет. Помогите кто чем может плз..

----------


## aleksa_plus

> Народ, помогите! Не могу активировать Бух.базовую, после переустановки винды, не установка с 0, не переброс каталога с установкой из старого виндоуса не помогают. каталог с лицензией перебрасываю в каталог с установкой, старую базу прикручиваю, создаю новую, но при попытке запуска 1с выдает ошибку: Не обнаружена лицензия для использования программы!... запустите программу от имени администратора компьютера!
> Учетка запущена под админом, подскажите что ей надо, как запустить у меня там вся работа, очееееееееееень надо! Помогите!


Откликнитесь кто-нибудь. Переставила еще раз винду уже с другого диска, появился теперь запрос активации с возможностью произвести активацию, но я не хочу её пока производить, там всего три раза можно активировать продукт, а прога должна работать у меня на другом компе - (на ноуте, а он в ремонте, базу и прогу временно перенесла на стационарный комп) соответственно активацию я производить не хочу, пробовала перенести папки еще на один комп, там все запустилось и никакой лицензии не требует (у друга), а на моем компе ничего не помогает (виндоус поставила такой же как у него). Что делатьИ?!!!!
Папка с лицензией лежит в каталоге, ну что ей ещё надо :(:eek:.

----------


## Coolcove

Люди поможите кто может!
Очень нужна 1С: Предприниматель 8.х
Спасибо!

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.17.4 (обновление) от 21.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Проф. 2.5.16.2 (обновление) от 21.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Базовая 2.5.16.2 (обновление) от 21.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## int_plus

> Откликнитесь кто-нибудь. Переставила еще раз винду уже с другого диска, появился теперь запрос активации с возможностью произвести активацию, но я не хочу её пока производить, там всего три раза можно активировать продукт, а прога должна работать у меня на другом компе - (на ноуте, а он в ремонте, базу и прогу временно перенесла на стационарный комп) соответственно активацию я производить не хочу, пробовала перенести папки еще на один комп, там все запустилось и никакой лицензии не требует (у друга), а на моем компе ничего не помогает (виндоус поставила такой же как у него). Что делатьИ?!!!!
> Папка с лицензией лежит в каталоге, ну что ей ещё надо :(:eek:.


Поставь на платформу эмулятор ключа и твоя базовая может запустится без активации.

----------


## MrRich

Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009
Полный комплект поставщика + cfu'шка
Depositfiles.com

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009
Обновление
Depositfiles.com

Розница 1.0.6.4 от 21.07.2009
Обновление
Depositfiles.com
Letitbit

----------


## ArPlus

> Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009
> Полный комплект поставщика + cfu'шка
> Depositfiles.com
> 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009
> Обновление
> Depositfiles.com
> 
> Розница 1.0.6.4 от 21.07.2009
> ...


 Это официальные версии или тестовые?

----------


## slavabv

Здравствуйте, я наверно что-то пропустил, не могу найти обновление на УПП-1,2 релиз 1.2.23.2 помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## MrRich

> Это официальные версии или тестовые?


Официальные

----------


## ArPlus

А торговля есть? И где можно посмотреть номера последних релизов?

_Добавлено через 1 час 14 минут 58 секунд_
А есть ту модератор. Я имею ввиду в этой ветке?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 29 секунд_



> Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009
> Полный комплект поставщика + cfu'шка
> Depositfiles.com


Это Проф или базовая?

----------


## MrRich

Версия ПРОФ

----------


## alexsmir

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (ПРОФ)", редакция 1.6 (финальная)*
Версия 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009 
Размер: 97,6 Мб
Здесь:
Зеркало:
*Скрытый текст*Новое в версии:
* Добавлен односторонний обмен с конфигурацией "Розница";
* Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------


## aleksa_plus

> Поставь на платформу эмулятор ключа и твоя базовая может запустится без активации.


Киньте ссылку кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, то что я нашла: либо уже файл удален, либо с платформой залито, но мне платформа, то не нужна. Спасибо

----------


## alexsmir

*aleksa_plus*, 



> Киньте ссылку кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, то что я нашла: либо уже файл удален, либо с платформой залито, но мне платформа, то не нужна. Спасибо


если нужен эмулятор
смотри здесь:
работает и с последней версией платформы

----------


## ankr

Всем привет.
Кто-нибуди может подсказать, как снять пароль с обработки epf (под 8.1)?
можно на мыло: ankr@list.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Kalugin_AA

Кто нибудь подскажет как можно CRM запустить? Kaluginsbs@yandex.ru

----------


## MrRich

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей ПРОФ", редакция 10 (Update)*
Версия *10.3.8.7* от 22.07.2009
Depositfiles.com

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей Базовая", редакция 10 (Update)*
Версия *10.3.8.7* от 22.07.2009 
Depositfiles.com

----------


## advisor2008

Обновление 1С (8.1), типовая конфигурация "Бухгалтерия" 1.6.17.4  Скачать 
Обновление 1С (8.1), типовая конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.16.2 Скачать

----------


## MrRich

*Управление торговлей 10.3.8.7 от 22.07.2009*
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009*
одним файлом
Depositfiles.com
Letitbit

----------


## MrRich

*Управление торговлей 10.3.8.7 от 22.07.2009*
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009*
одним файлом
Depositfiles.com

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.7 (обновление) от 22.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей базовая, редакция 10" 10.3.8.7 (обновление) от 22.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## _rubin

1C:Предприятие 8.2 Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия. 
Комплект поставки 1С:Предприятие 8.2. включает в себя демонстрационную конфигурацию. Демонстрационная конфигурация не является законченным (с предметной точки зрения) прикладным решением и не предназначена для реального ведения учета. Она является исключительно набором примеров использования некоторых новых механизмов платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.2


Язык интерфейса: Русский 
Операционная система: Windows 
Совместимость с Vista: есть 
Разработчик: 1С
Год выпуска: 2009
Размер: 104 МБ

Letitbit.net:
http://letitbit.net/download/9361.99...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7408.7b...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0488.03...part3.rar.html

Скачать с Rapidshare
http://rapidshare.com/files/257944855/1C8_200.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/257944887/1C8_200.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/257944904/1C8_200.part3.rar

Одним файлом Vip4sms.com:
http://vip4sms.com/download/435736b4...8/1C8.rar.html

----------


## gansevgeny

Ребята, у кого есть рабочий файл *.cf для Бухгалтерии сельхоз предприятия и управление лесным хозяйством ну очень нужно

----------


## alexsmir

*gansevgeny*, 



> рабочий файл *.cf для Бухгалтерии сельхоз предприятия и управление лесным хозяйством


1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.9.5 отвязана от ключа Агрософт:
посмотри здесь, может то:

----------


## gansevgeny

> *gansevgeny*, 
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.9.5 отвязана от ключа Агрософт:
> посмотри здесь, может то:


Это не то, там лежит *.1CD, а нужен или setup  или *.cf:(

----------


## vordoom

А есть у кого backend для 8.1.14.72 ?

----------


## ankr

> Это не то, там лежит *.1CD, а нужен или setup или *.cf


из *.1CD  сделать *.cf  - не проблема ;)

----------


## ankr

> Это не то, там лежит *.1CD, а нужен или setup или *.cf


из *.1CD  сделать *.cf  - не проблема ;)

----------


## alexsmir

*vordoom*, 
backend для 8.1.14.72

----------


## cookc

Помогите, выложите УПП последний релиз

----------


## vordoom

Есть на торентах http://tapochek.net/viewtopic.php?t=1159

----------


## bragina1973

> на этом посте выложены обновления Зарплаты и УП, Управление торговлей, а хотелось бы полные установочные дистрибутивы.


Присоединяюсь!
Выложите пожалуйста полную установку ЗУП желательно последнюю версию (я так понимаю это 2.5.16.2) для установки "с нуля" .cf и желательно на deposit

Все, уже отпала необходимость....

----------


## rage

а я бы не отказался от ЗУП 2.5.16.2 *bragina1973*,  если не сложно выложите Вы, если уже нашли... желательно на депозите ;)

----------


## alexsmir

> а я бы не отказался от ЗУП 2.5.16.2 *bragina1973*,  если не сложно выложите Вы, если уже нашли... желательно на депозите ;)


есть полный
З и К 2.5.15.4
Обновление 2.5.16.2 от 21.07.2009

----------


## bragina1973

> а я бы не отказался от ЗУП 2.5.16.2 *bragina1973*,  если не сложно выложите Вы, если уже нашли... желательно на депозите ;)


я пользовалась вот этим, получилось...
http://depositfiles.com/files/07bpehx1m
Правда это обновление и я его ставила на 2.5.15.4  Если нужно вот и эта версия:
http://depositfiles.com/files/5y712lsrv

----------


## taffik

господа ишу простенькую конфу для САУНЫ
помогите плиз........

----------


## gansevgeny

> из *.1CD  сделать *.cf  - не проблема ;)


Подскажи пожалуйста как.:eek:

----------


## Zuf

Всем огромный привет! Есть ли в наличии обновление для Зарплата и Кадры для бюджетного учреждения? Заранее благодарен!

----------


## MrRich

*Конфигурация Зарплата + Кадры для бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.5.3 (обновление)*

Депозит файлzzz
Rapidshare.com

----------


## Dionis74

Господа помогите - есть у кого нибудь комплексная автоматизация 1.0.2.1И?

----------


## Ksushaz

Доброго времени суток! Нужена срочно конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом" отученная от ключа... или Рарус-Автотранспорт.
За ранее большое спасибо...
z0408@mail.ru

----------


## Ant10

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.2.1* (Обновление от 07.07.2009):
диск1+диск2+диск3+диск4
==
*Управление торговлей ПРОФ Setup 10.3.8.7* (от 22.07.2009):
диск1+диск2+диск3+диск4+диск5+диск6+диск7+диск8+диск9
==
Платежные документы.
Версия 1.0.2.3. (обновление)
==

----------


## MrRich

*Очередная подборка от 1С!*

Состав:
*Скрытый текст*
Технологическая платформа версия 8.1.14.72
Конфигурация Управление Торговлей версия 10.3.8.7 (обновление) от 22.07.2009
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия версия 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009
Конфигурация Зарплата и управление персоналом версия 2.5.16.2
Эмулятор для нормальной работы платформы как под х32 так и под х64 (полностью совместимо с XP и Vista)


Depositfiles.com
Часть №1 на ДепозитФайлz
Часть №2 на ДепозитФайлz
Часть №3 на ДепозитФайлz

Letitbit.net
Одним файлом (размер 254 877 770 байт)

Vip-file.com
Одним файлом на высокой скорости: vip-file.com

Sms4file.com
Одним файлом на высокой скорости: sms4file.com

----------


## batvale1

Люди, помогите пожалуйста. Очень нужно Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство лучше от 1АБ, или от других разработчиков. Заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## nod80

Где скачать?

----------


## int_plus

Полный релиз "Платежные документы 8" есть у кого?
любой релиз подойдет (их всего 2 или 3 выходило)

----------


## ники

купила учебную версию 1с бухгалтерия 8 , саму программу установила , а конфигурация не устанавливается, вроде как файл поврежден, где можно качнуть конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия (учебная)", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.3
Заранее благодарна

----------


## witch_n

Учет путевых листов и ГСМ помогите найти эту конфигурацию,буду очень благодарна)))

----------


## lenaonly

> Учет путевых листов и ГСМ помогите найти эту конфигурацию,буду очень благодарна)))


 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Тема 1С:Предприятие 7.х + все конфигурации 
пост 1564
Рарус Автохозяйство 1.016deposit
==
Рарус АвтоСалон+Сервис+Запчастиde  posit
==
Альфа-Авто 4.0.04.08deposit

----------


## loschilov

Обновление *Бухгалтерия предприятия*. Версия 1.6.17.4 с версий 1.6.15.6, 1.6.16.6, 1.6.17.3
*обновление.* Размер 27,3Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/uola57ddp
*для перехода с базовой версии*. Размер 27,8Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/ysi43qfn6

Обновление *Зарплата и Управление Персоналом*. Версия 2.5.16.2 с версий 2.5.15.4, 2.5.16.1
*обновление.* Размер 1,3Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/ghk2jcrrv
*для перехода с базовой версии*. Размер 10,3Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/zgu01823g

----------


## Хаос

> купила учебную версию 1с бухгалтерия 8 , саму программу установила , а конфигурация не устанавливается, вроде как файл поврежден, где можно качнуть конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия (учебная)", редакция 1.6
> Версия 1.6.3
> Заранее благодарна


а случайно не на Висту ставится программа ("Ошибка при инсталляции")? Если да, то запускать файл установки шаблона конфигурации от имени "администратора" надо или отключить контроль учетных записей пользователя (UAC).

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009*
скачать
*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 (обновление) от 29.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей базовая, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 (обновление) от 29.07.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## sd001034

> 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009


Скачалась УТ10.3.7.9





> 1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 (обновление) от 29.07.2009


Скачалась нормально. Правда название было какое-то странное.

Спасибо.

----------


## oyama1979

РЕБЯТ!!! нужна конфигурация Ломбард..... не важно под какую платформу... ПОМОГИТЕ пожалуйста...

----------


## MrRich

Вниманию пользователей программы "1С: Управление торговлей 8".

В версии 10.3.8.7 конфигурации 1C:Управление торговлей 8 обнаружена ошибка: При закрытии кассовой смены обработкой "Закрытие кассовой смены" не удаляются документы "Чек ККМ".
Способ воспроизведения:
Запустить обработку "Закрытие кассовой смены".
Обработка сформирует документ "Отчет о розничных продажах", на основании продаж документа "Чек ККМ", при этом документы "Чек ККМ" не удаляются.
На данный момент релиз 10.3.8.7 отозван и недоступен для скачивания.

Релиз 10.3.8.9 с исправлением ошибки планируется выпустить 29.07.2009

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10 (Update)
Версия 10.3.8.9 от 29.07.2009* 

Depositfiles.com
Letitbit.net

----------


## turbop

уважаемые. 
есть 1с 8.1 + предприятие 1.6.7 
помогите ссылочкой на внешнюю форму счета (не счет фактура) 
спасибо.

----------


## witch_n

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Тема 1С:Предприятие 7.х + все конфигурации 
> пост 1564
> Рарус Автохозяйство 1.016deposit
> ==
> Рарус АвтоСалон+Сервис+Запчастиde  posit
> ==
> Альфа-Авто 4.0.04.08deposit


Спасибо конечно,но мне надо именно эту конфигурацию((
Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## alexsmir

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10"* 
*редакция 10.3.7.9 от 29.07.2009*
Комплект поставщика + cfu = 83Mb
*web_приложение*
здесь:

----------


## oyama1979

и еше просьба ко всем,если у кого есть "Кадровое агентство",выложите пожалуйста

----------


## gvgku

случайно ни у кого нет патченого backendа для 8.2.9.260?

----------


## Kostjan_ua

Нужна конфирурация *APPIUS 1C:PDM*  под 1С 8.1 с ключиком, отозвитесь кто с ней работал... :blush:

----------


## cookc

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, выложите, плиз, УПП 23 релиз.

----------


## base_1c

> Доброго времени суток! Помогите, выложите, плиз, УПП 23 релиз.


Полная версия УПП 23
http://depositfiles.com/files/t21c809y1

----------


## ivm_m

Предприниматель 8 и Упрощенка 8 нет у кого-нить свеженьких 1.6.17.4? Выложите, пожалуйста.

----------


## maxilove

Добрый день, если есть у кого-нибудь комплексная автоматизациясвежая не обновление а установочная выложите пожалуйста!!!! :blush:

----------


## base_1c

> Добрый день, если есть у кого-нибудь комплексная автоматизациясвежая не обновление а установочная выложите пожалуйста!!!! :blush:


http://depositfiles.com/files/1zev7o6jz

----------


## pinocchio-mc

maxilove Вверху страницы есть весьма полезный пункт меню - Поиск. Настоятельно рекомендую.

----------


## santfan

Отцы, благодетели не дайте сгинуть во цвете лет . Нужен апдейт Бухгалетерии предприятия версии 1.6.10.2 до версии 1.6.10.6 . Заранее благадарю

----------


## witch_n

*Учет путевых листов и ГСМ*-неуже ли ни у кого нет этой конфигурацииИ

----------


## Outsider52

Здравствуйте! Скачал книгу: Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8, Габец. Если у кого компакт-диск с примерами к этой книге? 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Sekho

> Здравствуйте! Скачал книгу: Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8, Габец. Если у кого компакт-диск с примерами к этой книге? 
> Заранее благодарен!


 
Лови

http://ifolder.ru/13378597

----------


## Famza

> Здравствуйте! Скачал книгу: Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8, Габец. Если у кого компакт-диск с примерами к этой книге? 
> Заранее благодарен!


обрати внимание на http://v8.1c.ru/book/devenc/erratum.htm

----------


## Retep

Поделитесь версией 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 (beta).

----------


## Kostjan_ua

Неужели не кто не пользуется *APPIUS 1C:PDM ?*, очень нужна рабочая версия, *поделитесь кто может*....

----------


## santfan

Доброго вам времени суток
Позарез нужено перейти на Бухгалтерию предприятия релиз 1.6.10.6 с релиза 1.6.10.2 . Поможите чем можите дайте ссылочку плиз !!!

----------


## sd001034

santfan.

Бухгалтерия 1.6.10.6 (update)
http://narod.ru/disk/11600464000/1.6.10.6.rar.html

----------


## shulzer

Возможно не сюда, но больше нигде не нашел
Киньте ссылочку на литературу по учету в 1с Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1:

Самарина Е.В., Харитонов С.А., Чистов Д.В.   «1С:Бухгалтерией 8». УЧЕТ ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННЫХ ОПЕРАЦИЙ
Харитонов С.А., Чистов Д.В.  «1С:Бухгалтерией 8». БАНК и КАССА
Харитонов С.А., Чистов Д.В.  «1С:Бухгалтерией 8». УЧЕТ ОСНОВНЫХ СРЕДСТВ
Грянина Е.А., Харитонов С.А.  «1С:Бухгалтерией 8». КАДРОВЫЙ УЧЕТ и ЗАРПЛАТА
Харитонов С.А.  Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8"

Заранее благодарен

----------


## Sekho

http://bookpedia.ru возможно здесь есть

----------


## delfa

Разыскивается демо-база по курсу "1С Предприятие 8. Введение в конфигурирование. Решение бухгалтерских задач". Заранее спасибо!

----------


## santfan

> santfan.
> 
> Бухгалтерия 1.6.10.6 (update)
> http://narod.ru/disk/11600464000/1.6.10.6.rar.html


Ха !-)) Спасибо большое, но должен Вас огорчить 1.6.10.6 апдейт для версий 1.6.9.4 или для 1.6.10.5 а у меня 1.6.10.2 . Так что вопрос в силе . И тем не менее спасибо ! Хелп самбади !!!:(

----------


## Kleister

*Платформа 1С 8.1* (х86, 32bit).
*Nо  релиза | _Depositfiles.com_ | Rapidshare.com*
8.1.14.72 | setup, backend.dll | setup, backend.dll
8.1.13.41 | setup, backend.dll | setup, backend.dll 
8.1.13.37 | -----, ----------- | setup, -----------
8.1.12.101| setup, backend.dll | setup, backend.dll

Эмулятор *EmulSmall* для Windows (х86, 32bit).
depositfiles.com | Rapidshare.com

Конфигурация *"Бухгалтерия предприятия"* редакция 1.6, 1.5
*N релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
1.6.17.4 | update ; setup | update ; setup 
1.6.16.6 | ------ ; ----- | ------ ; ----- 
1.6.15.6 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
1.6.15.5 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.6.14.4 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
1.6.13.3 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
1.6.12.4 | update ; setup | update ; setup 
1.6.11.7 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
1.6.10.6 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.6.09.4 | update ; setup | update ; setup
1.6.08.3 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.6.03.2 | ------ ; setup | ------ ; setup
1.5.17.3 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.5.16.3 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.5.15.3 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.5.14.4 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.5.13.6 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.5.12.1 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 

Конфигурация *"Управление торговлей"* редакция 10.3
*N релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
10.3.8.9 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
10.3.7.9 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
10.3.6.8 | ------ ; setup | ------ ; setup

Конфигурация *"Управление производственным предприятием"* редакция 1.2
*N релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
1.2.23.2 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.2.22.4 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.2.22.3 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
1.2.21.1 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
1.2.20.1 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
1.2.19.1 | ------ ; setup | ------ ; setup

Конфигурация *"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом"* редакция 2.5
*N релиза |Depositfiles.com|Rapidshare.com*
2.5.16.2 | update ; setup | update ; setup 
2.5.15.4 | ------ ; ----- | update ; ----- 
2.5.14.3 | update ; ----- | update ; ----- 
2.5.13.5 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
2.5.12.1 | update ; ----- | update ; -----
2.5.11.2 | ------ ; setup | ------ ; setup

----------


## alexsmir

> Ха !-)) Спасибо большое, но должен Вас огорчить 1.6.10.6 апдейт для версий 1.6.9.4 или для 1.6.10.5 а у меня 1.6.10.2 . Так что вопрос в силе . И тем не менее спасибо ! Хелп самбади !!!


версия 1.6.10.6 и 1.6.10.2 - это один и тот же релиз 1.6.10, просто 1.6.10.6 - финальный вариант релиза. Вам нужно скачать не обновление (файл cfu), а этот или следующий полный релиз (файл cf). Адрес - смотри предыдущий пост (791 - setap)

----------


## Simper

оо спасибо за ссылки) так долго их искал:)

----------


## maks62

Качает 99% и гудбай,причем с любой ссылки

----------


## sd001034

> Ха !-)) Спасибо большое, но должен Вас огорчить 1.6.10.6 апдейт для версий 1.6.9.4 или для 1.6.10.5 а у меня 1.6.10.2 . Так что вопрос в силе . И тем не менее спасибо ! Хелп самбади !!!


Ну так 1.6.9.4 по любому меньше 1.6.10.2, и если апдейт подходит для 1.6.9.4, то значит подойдет и к 1.6.10.2. Так?

----------


## l_diman

Всем привет. Нужны релизы на Розницу 8 начиная с  редакции 1.0. (1.0.4.1) мож у кого имеются. Заранее благодарю:D

----------


## vea

Подскажите плиз где взять конфигурацию для "1С:Смета" выше 2.0. 
Смотрела предложенный ранее в посте файл "1C-Smeta_2.0.2.4.rar" -там только обновление.
И оно на имеющуюся версию "1С:Смета" 1.0.4.5 вставать не хочет, говорит что не совместима с ней.
т.е. нужна или полная установка или файл конфигурации (.cf).

----------


## lenotk

Ни у кого случайно не завалялась Аренда и управление недвижимостью для 1с:УПП?
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## santfan

> Ну так 1.6.9.4 по любому меньше 1.6.10.2, и если апдейт подходит для 1.6.9.4, то значит подойдет и к 1.6.10.2. Так?


Нет просто по совету подсунул в 1.6.10.2 конфу 1.6.10.6 (схавала и не пикнула) а уж потом то.... ну вообщем ВСЕМ ОГРАМЕННЫЙ СЕНКС за помощь СПАСИБО. Все произошло.:)

----------


## polkakixto

> Поделитесь версией 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 (beta).


присоединяюсь, очень надо.

----------


## glaizer

У кого нибудь есть Камин 3.0.33.1 базовая версия установочная, не апдейтИ? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vovka-x13

> Сообщение от Retep
> 
> 
> 				Поделитесь версией 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 (beta).


И еще очень хочется посмотреть конф "Платежные документы 8" у кого нибудь есть? ну или хотя бы инфа на коком диске ИТС это все есть?!

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.24.1 (обновление) от 06.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## alexsmir

> У кого нибудь есть Камин 3.0.33.1 базовая версия установочная, не апдейтИ? Заранее благодарен.


здесь:

----------


## base_1c

> Всем привет. Нужны релизы на Розницу 8 начиная с  редакции 1.0. (1.0.4.1) мож у кого имеются. Заранее благодарю:D


Розница
1_0_4_1
http://letitbit.net/download/8868.e8...0_4_1.rar.html

1_0_6_4
http://letitbit.net/download/7117.74...0_6_4.rar.html

1_0_5_6
http://letitbit.net/download/114689b..._1056.rar.html

----------


## MrRich

*Управление Производственным Предприятием ver 1.2.24.1 от 06.08.2009*

Скачать обновление с Depositfiles.com

Скачать полную поставку + cfu c Depositfiles.com

----------


## alsa08

Уважаемые, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на setup'ы базовых Зарплаты и Торговли (последних или близких к последним). Заранее спасибо

----------


## vasin111

У кого нибудь есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.5 релиз 1.6.03.2 update. Заранее благодарен

----------


## DimOIrik

Здравствуйте !

Товарищи, вопрос жизни и смерти, нужна локальная база УПП, не пустая.

Точнее нужны алгоритмы бюджетирования.

Демо база от 1С, очень слабенький пример, нужен хороший пример (желательно с действующего предприятия).

Что касается конспирации, то в самой базе можно (но не желательно) затереть все, кроме подсистемы бюджетирования.

Уважаемые, кто чем может помогите !!!

----------


## base_1c

> Уважаемые, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на setup'ы базовых Зарплаты и Торговли (последних или близких к последним). Заранее спасибо


ЗУП последняя базовая
http://depositfiles.com/files/prvx4ha5v





> У кого нибудь есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.5 релиз 1.6.03.2 update. Заранее благодарен


Бухгалтерия 1.6.3.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/rzngwafq2

----------


## schiller

спасибо

----------


## DimOIrik

Люди, вопрос жизни и смерти, нужна локальная база УПП, не пустая.

Точнее нужны алгоритмы бюджетирования.

Демо база от 1С, очень слабенький пример, нужен хороший пример (желательно с действующего предприятия).

Что касается конспирации, то в самой базе можно (но не желательно) затереть все, кроме подсистемы бюджетирования.

Люди, помогите пожалуйста !!!

----------


## base_1c

> Уважаемые, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на setup'ы базовых Зарплаты и Торговли (последних или близких к последним). Заранее спасибо


торговля базовая torg_10_3_7_8b
http://depositfiles.com/files/07m1ogjad

и

10_3_6_8b
http://depositfiles.com/files/8rlqypktg

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 24 секунды_



> У кого нибудь есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.5 релиз 1.6.03.2 update. Заранее благодарен


Бухгалтерия 1.6.03.2  

http://depositfiles.com/files/rzngwafq2

----------


## Kung-Fu Zhin Zao

кто нибудь пподскажите где скачать 1с предприниматель. или обновится с 1с предприятия на 1с предприниматель.
на оф сайте сказано:
Если ранее была приобретена программа "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" или "1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия", то приобретать программу "1С:Предприниматель 8" не нужно. Для получения всей функциональности программы "1С:Предприниматель 8" зарегистрированным пользователям указанных программ достаточно обновить конфигурацию до версии 1.6.10 или выше. После обновления программу можно будет переключить в специальный режим, который скрывает не используемые индивидуальными предпринимателями пункты меню и элементы экранных форм.

И вообще как это сделать - что где и как переключить в программе или настроить. 
Интересует, чтобы работал функционал под ИП с НДС.
У меня уже стоит 1с предприятие 8.1.13.37 
бухгалтерия 1.6.17.4
торговля 10.3.6.8

_Добавлено через 10 минут 51 секунду_
Подскажите заодно где взять самоучитель по 8.1 где популярно все было бы расписано.
На данный момент интересует как связать торговлю, бухгалтерию и з/п и кадры.

_Добавлено через 17 минут 39 секунд_
Блин, еще  добавлю...

Подскажите,в каком меню(в конфигураторе или нет) настроить программу первоначально(для ИП с ндс, ОСНО), и что конкретно надо изначально настраивать(валюту, инн, огрн итп...) И?

----------


## hempy80

Народ, подскажите, как запустить Бухгалтерию 8.1 БАЗОВАЯ через удаленный рабочий стол на Win Srv 2008? Локально все ОК. Перепробывал кучу эмуляторов, результат нулевой.

Решено. Заменой backend.dll соответствующей версии.

----------


## vasin111

У кого нибудь есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.5 релиз 1.5.22.2 update. Заранее благодарен

----------


## MrRich

*Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.5.22.2 Update*
Depositfiles.com
Letitbit.net

----------


## yermakov_d

Выкладываю комплект обновлений для 8.1 и технологическую платформы под х86 и х64 и Linux (8.1.14.72)
1С:Предприятие 8.1, версия 8.1.14.72
8.1.14.72(Letitbit)
8.1.14.72{sms4file)
Лекарство (Windows all х86 и х64)
HASP эмулятор и драйвера

КЛАДР (август 2009 года)
Letitbit
1С:Предприятие - Работа с файлами

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.17

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), 1С:Упрощенка 8, 1С:Предприниматель 8, редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.17

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.5

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения, редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.5

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.2

1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.16

1С:Предприятие 8 Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая), редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.16

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация Платежные документы Версия 1.0.2

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.10

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Розница, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.6

1С:Предприятие 8 Консолидация, редакция 1.2 Версия 1.2.7

1С:Предприятие 8 Консолидация ПРОФ, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.1

1С:Предприятие 8 Типовая конфигурация Конвертация данных, редакция 2.0 Релиз 2.0.28.1

Обновления
Letitbit

----------


## bagayy

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста найти конфигурацию Хеликс Фитнес центр 8

----------


## mmm41

*alex_phantom*, мне тоже надо Трактир Front Office, если нашел, скинь плз

----------


## DimOIrik

Нужна локальная база УПП, не пустая.

Точнее нужны алгоритмы бюджетирования.

Демо база от 1С, очень слабенький пример, нужен хороший пример (желательно с действующего предприятия).

Что касается конспирации, то в самой базе можно (но не желательно) затереть все, кроме подсистемы бюджетирования.

Люди, помогите пожалуйста !!!

----------


## vasin111

У кого нибудь есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.5 релиз 1.5.20.2 update. Заранее благодарен

----------


## George M

народ помогите, есть у кого обработка для переноса документов и справочников из 1С7.7 ТиС в 1с Бухгалтерию 8.И очень нужно.....

----------


## revro

> народ помогите, есть у кого обработка для переноса документов и справочников из 1С7.7 ТиС в 1с Бухгалтерию 8.И очень нужно.....


Пробуй переносить штатными средствами, проверенно все работает.

----------


## MrRich

> У кого нибудь есть Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" редакция 1.5 релиз 1.5.20.2 update. Заранее благодарен


Есть. Залил на Depositfiles.com

----------


## jlev

Коллеги, подскажите какая конфигурация (на восьмерке или семерке) будет оптимальной для кафе с вмененкой? Речь идет об удобстве персонала (автоматизации деятельности кафе) - выписка заказов на кухню, счетов клиентам, формирование внутренней отчетностей и динамик и тд......

Слышал есть конфигурация 1С8 для ресторанов, баров и кафе. Где ее можно скачатьИ?

Заранне спасибо всем откликнувшимся!!!

----------


## vovka-x13

> Сообщение от polkakixto
> 
> 
> 				Сообщение от Retep
> 
> 
> 				Поделитесь версией 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 (beta).
> 
> 
> И еще очень хочется посмотреть конф "Платежные документы 8" у кого нибудь есть? ну или хотя бы инфа на коком диске ИТС это все есть?!


Что никто не может с этим помочь? Хоть какой то информацией?

----------


## DimOIrik

Люди ну помогите пожалуйста с настройкой бюджетирования в 1С 8 УПП.

Нужны алгоритмы бюджетирования.

Демо база от 1С, очень слабенький пример, нужен хороший пример (желательно с действующего предприятия).

Что касается конспирации, то в самой базе можно (но не желательно) затереть все, кроме подсистемы бюджетирования.

Люди, помогите пожалуйста !!!

Я готов заплатить, за помощь, в разумных пределах.

----------


## rostik08

Уважаемые коллеги!!!!!!
Помогите с конфигурацией Автосервис-Автозапчасти, только что-нибудь рабочее. У Раруса кругом кючи защиты, а эмуляторов как я понимаю нет.
СПАСИБО!

----------


## BBA

sky_wdg , можете поделиться ItLab3.dll

----------


## F@lcon

Ребят подскажите пожалуйста Где можно скачать конфигурацию 1С:Предприятие 8 ЖКХ бесплатно?

----------


## sl2000

Очень нужна конфигурация Фитнес центр. Выложите у кого есть плиз.

----------


## gryphus

Ищу налог на рекламу для 8 версии. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## olegka

Помогите пожалуйста очень нужно обновление 1.1.3.3 к конфигурации Управление торговым предприятием для Украины. 8.1. с ИТС 07-2009 и технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.1 -   8.1.14.72. с ИТС 08-2009. ПЛИЗ!!! кто может помогите!!!!

----------


## maxilove

Доброго времения суток. Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:Упрощенка 8.1  последний релиз установка, не обновление. Пожалуйста у кого есть поделитесь!!! :blush:

----------


## alexsmir

> Доброго времения суток. Очень нужна конфигурация 1С:Упрощенка 8.1  последний релиз установка, не обновление. Пожалуйста у кого есть поделитесь!!! :blush:


Извините другого предложить не могу
1С:Упрощенка 8. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)", редакция 1.6 Версия 1.6.15 (полный) в трех частях:
1
2
3
версия 1.6.17 (обновление) встанет на предыдущую версию

_Добавлено через 15 минут 14 секунд_



> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста Где можно скачать конфигурацию 1С:Предприятие 8 ЖКХ бесплатно?


посмотри здесь:
Сервер:Расчет квартплаты 8
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=634
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=616
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...8&postcount=58

----------


## Sedj-13

помогите пожалуйста. нужен драйвер ключа защиты 1с 8.0 Канфигурация Сервер расчет квартплаты.в долгу не останусь!

----------


## rage

все вроде решил проблему.... вот только в актах об оказании услуг пропал исполнитель.. точнее не ставится он... не мог бы кто нибудь подсказать... как решить эту проблему... И

----------


## Sedj-13

как учтановить ключ защиты если нет драйверов а есть сам ключ Сервера к Канфигурации 1с 8.0 сервер расчет кварплаты

----------


## slavabv

Привет Всем, у кого нибудь есть Web-расширение 8.0.11.1 и желательно описание - как его использовать.

----------


## romatick

Ребято поможитет нужен 1С 8   1.1.2.1Управление транспортом где взять

----------


## iva2

> кто нибудь пподскажите где скачать 1с предприниматель. или обновится с 1с предприятия на 1с предприниматель.
> на оф сайте сказано:
> Если ранее была приобретена программа "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" или "1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия", то приобретать программу "1С:Предприниматель 8" не нужно. Для получения всей функциональности программы "1С:Предприниматель 8" зарегистрированным пользователям указанных программ достаточно обновить конфигурацию до версии 1.6.10 или выше. После обновления программу можно будет переключить в специальный режим, который скрывает не используемые индивидуальными предпринимателями пункты меню и элементы экранных форм.
> 
> И вообще как это сделать - что где и как переключить в программе или настроить. 
> Интересует, чтобы работал функционал под ИП с НДС.
> У меня уже стоит 1с предприятие 8.1.13.37 
> бухгалтерия 1.6.17.4
> торговля 10.3.6.8
> ...


Если ты бухгалтер то вот:...
а если просто от нечего делать то не отрывай людей от дела.
Откроешь 1С Бухгалтерия, найдешь меню предприятие -> Учетная политика, там установишь систему налогооблажения ЕНВД с НДС, ну и прочие фишки, выйдешь сохранив всё это.
Затем ищешь меню Сервис, открываешь "Переключить интерфейс" там ставишь НДФЛ предпринимателя и работай!!! Купи или скачай руководство пользователя и не отвлекай людей попусту.

----------


## MrRich

Подборка для 1С на Depositfiles.com.

Смотрим, качаем ;)

Depositfiles.com

Старался давать имена файлам более или менее осмысленные. Если что не понятно - спрашивайте.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.24.2 (обновление) от 13.08.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## Sedj-13

помогите пожалуйсто нужен драйвер защиты ключак канфигурации 1с8.0 Сервер расчет квартплаты. скиньте ссылку а то мне хана придёт :-( :(

----------


## vea_vv

Подскажите пожалуйста как установить Сервер:Расчет квартплаты 8?

----------


## roma03v1

всем кому нужен Рарус Общепит ред. 8
долго искал и нашел ))))
качайте, вылеченная, и чутка исправленная, спасибо неизвестному автору... не моя
http://depositfiles.com/files/f61ql9rks

----------


## yermakov_d

Бухгалтерия педприятия 1.6.17.4
depoosit
uploadbox
letitbit
turbobit

----------


## Vita123

Кто ставил 1С 8.1 на линукс?, вроде нужен пропатченый файл 1cv8.exe  иначе ничего не работает...  я имею ввиду ломаную версию, подскажите что делать? (Альт линукс 4.0  ставлю под Вайном)

----------


## int_plus

> Подскажите пожалуйста как установить Сервер:Расчет квартплаты 8?


Устанавливай как обычную конфигурацию, затем втыкай в компьютер мастер-ключ и ставь драйвер ключа, он идет с поставкой конфигурации.

Если компов более одного и есть клиентские ключи, то надо на главный комп ставить сервер защиты и мастер-ключ, а на остальные ставить клиентские ключи и дрова на них, если работать в терминале, то там еще интересней. Конкретно описывай проблему, тогда можно и помочь, а то читай руководство пользователя.

----------


## kvazimoda

Добрый день подскажите как установить конфигурацию ресторан на основу 1с предприятие, имея лишь один файл Restoran.dt, куда его переносить?

----------


## iva2

> Добрый день подскажите как установить конфигурацию ресторан на основу 1с предприятие, имея лишь один файл Restoran.dt, куда его переносить?


Скореевсего надо создать пустую базу, а потом залить через конфигуратор dt файл:blush:

_Добавлено через 47 минут 34 секунды_



> Ребято поможитет нужен 1С 8   1.1.2.1Управление транспортом где взять


http://depositfiles.com/files/shbbzndgr

----------


## iiivanov

Доброго дня! Есть ли у кого ссылочка на конфу Аптека?

Буду очень признатлен!

----------


## kuhum

Люди добрые у кого есть Автомойка и Шиномонтаж 8. Программа для 1С Предприятия 8.1.

----------


## tarak

Требуется конфигурация 1с Предприятие Комплексная автоматизация торговлей алкогольной продукцией

----------


## Sedj-13

*int_plus*,  привет а если диск с конфой пропал тогда что делать если есть ключ но нет драйверов к нему как тогда быть. на сервере расчет квартплат.

----------


## iva2

Подборка ЗУП 
2.5.11.2 http://depositfiles.com/files/t8ungxwom установка
2.5.12.1 http://depositfiles.com/files/18snqnear update
2.5.13.5 http://depositfiles.com/files/pgktq5571 update
2.5.14.3 http://depositfiles.com/files/1qddf7xcg update
2.5.15.4 http://depositfiles.com/files/6d7g5n3oi update
2.5.16.2 http://depositfiles.com/files/klustl6pb update

----------


## }{ASAN

Добрый день! очень нужны конфиги 
"1С:Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами"
"1С:Предприятие 8. Управление строительной организацией"
«1C:Смета»
и «1С:Бухгалтерия строительной организации»
Помогите кто может пожалуйста.

----------


## int_plus

> *int_plus*,  привет а если диск с конфой пропал тогда что делать если есть ключ но нет драйверов к нему как тогда быть. на сервере расчет квартплат.


Можно в СЕРВЕР обратиться, если на поддержке конфа или добрых людей искать по миру. Завтра погляжу, дрова есть на работе.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 24 секунды_
Предлагаю Квартплату вынести в отдельную ветку, для обсуждений.
Тема сложная и специфическая.

----------


## SeverBaP

Помогите кто может пожалуйста 1С:Предприятие 8.0 послeд

----------


## superjman

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией под 1С 8.1 "Бухгалтерия педприятия, для Украины" зарание спс.

----------


## Sedj-13

*int_plus*, если есть драйвера, то ты меня очень выручишь. как понять обратится на Сервер. это возможно

----------


## int_plus

> *int_plus*, если есть драйвера, то ты меня очень выручишь. как понять обратится на Сервер. это возможно


Если программа лицензионная, то пол года с момента регистрации осуществляется бесплатная поддержка производителем фирмой "СЕРВЕР"
по истечении этого срока нужно за поддержку платить 10 000 в год.
Если программа находится на поддержке, то дрова и консультации у них можно получить.

----------


## NTeller

Помогите диллетанту!!!
У меня стоит 1С 8.1.13.37 конфигурация (Управление торговли) была 10.2.5 пытался обновить на 10.3.5.1 и вроде как обновил но прога пишет мне что это не очень то и возможно и надо сначала обноситься например до 10.3.1 или 10.3.2 Вообще в идеале я пытаюсь обновить конфигурацию до 10.3.8.9 (Управление торговли). Подскажите мне как это сделать!!! Что то я тут совсем уже ничего не понимаю!!! если есть такая вожможность с объяснением на то как это сделать еще и ссылочки чего надо скачать!!! А то совсем голова идет кругом ине знаю что делать!!! ПОМОГИТЕ НЕ ОТКАЖИТЕ

----------


## pri_hod

Есть ли у когото лекарство от жадности для конфигурации 
"1С-Логистика: Управление складом 3.0", "1С-Логистика:Управление перевозками"

----------


## lara.fox

Очень надо наладить складской и производственный учет, а то мне кирдык !!!

Народ выложите 1с: УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМОЙ 8 !!!! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!:eek:

----------


## distorshion

Выложите пожалуйста кто может "Оперативный учет Учебным центром" отблагодарю!

----------


## alexsmir

> Народ выложите 1с: УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМОЙ 8 !!!! ОЧЕНЬ НАДО!!!


Управление небольшой фирмой. 
Ознакомительная
Бета-версия
почитать
другого пока не вышло

----------


## lara.fox

> Управление небольшой фирмой. 
> Ознакомительная
> Бета-версия
> почитать
> другого пока не вышло


Конечно спасибо огромное :yes: ВАМ  за то что вы выложили ,я его скачала , но вот беда то я не пойму что с этим файлом делать, как его открытьИ:confused::eek:

----------


## int_plus

Sedj-13, вот содержимое диска поставки 1С:Сервер "Расчет квартплаты 8"

http://depositfiles.com/files/1zlnicotx

----------


## alexsmir

> Конечно спасибо огромное  ВАМ  за то что вы выложили ,я его скачала , но вот беда то я не пойму что с этим файлом делать, как его открытьИ


А Вы с данной конфигурацией знакомы? Привожу небольшую цитату из описания поставки
Конфигурация «1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8» разработана на платформе «*1С:Предприятие 8.2*».
Нужно поставить платформу 8.2, сделать пустую базу при открытии конфигуратора и загрузить файл .cf, а файл .dt - демобаза
Ключ защиты от 8.1 поидее должен подойти для 8.2

----------


## vea_vv

> Sedj-13, вот содержимое диска поставки 1С:Сервер "Расчет квартплаты 8"
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/1zlnicotx


А где взять ключ защиты?

----------


## Log_in

> Конечно спасибо огромное  ВАМ за то что вы выложили ,я его скачала , но вот беда то я не пойму что с этим файлом делать, как его открытьИ


сначала распакуйте архиватором, а потом как описал *alexsmir* здесь



> ...
> Конфигурация «1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8» разработана на платформе «*1С:Предприятие 8.2*».
> Нужно поставить платформу 8.2, сделать пустую базу при открытии конфигуратора и загрузить файл .cf, а файл .dt - демобаза.
> Ключ защиты от 8.1 поидее должен подойти для 8.2

----------


## lenaonly

Подскажите, как выгрузить платежки из УПП в АРМ Сбербанк Клиент. Скиньте обработку, пожалуйста.

----------


## alexsmir

> Подскажите, как выгрузить платежки из УПП в АРМ Сбербанк Клиент. Скиньте обработку, пожалуйста.


А стандартной обработки в УПП разве нет?
В бух 8.1 и торг 8.1 есть клиент банка (меню - банк или меню - документы - денежные средства - банк). Должна такая обработка быть и в УПП

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 59 секунд_



> А где взять ключ защиты?


а для чего нужно, если для себя (для обучения) - могу подсказать вариант обхода, а если для организации - то лучше приобрести лицензионную версию

----------


## lenaonly

> А стандартной обработки в УПП разве нет?
> В бух 8.1 и торг 8.1 есть клиент банка (меню - банк или меню - документы - денежные средства - банк). Должна такая обработка быть и в УПП


Ой, нашла в денежных средствах! Только начала работать в УПП. А искала как в 7.7 в Сервисе! Спасибо. :)

----------


## alexsmir

> Ой, нашла в денежных средствах! Только начала работать в УПП. А искала как в 7.7 в Сервисе! Спасибо.


В бух 7.7 тоже есть: меню - сервис - обмен данными - 1С:Предприятие - Клиент банк

----------


## NTeller

если у кого имеется конф-я Управление торговлей версия 10.3.1 или 10.3.2 скиньте плизззз уже обыскался не могу найти

----------


## alexsmir

> если у кого имеется конф-я Управление торговлей версия 10.3.1 или 10.3.2 скиньте плизззз уже обыскался не могу найти


Старые ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ для Управления торговлей 10.3
10.3.1.17:
10.3.2.11:

----------


## lara.fox

> сначала распакуйте архиватором, а потом как описал *alexsmir* здесь


Все сделала как сказали только теперь при открытии базы вылезает :eek:

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(111,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)
	смещение = <<?>>СмещениеЛетнегоВремени(  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(133,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)
	Смещение = <<?>>СмещениеЛетнегоВремени(  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(114,7)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
	Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(119,7)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
	Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата  ()) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(120,11)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
		Если НЕ <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(124,8)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
		Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(135,7)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
	Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(140,8)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
		Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата  ()) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(141,12)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
			Если НЕ <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(145,9)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
			Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда

_Добавлено через 7 минут 43 секунды_



> А Вы с данной конфигурацией знакомы? Привожу небольшую цитату из описания поставки
> Конфигурация «1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8» разработана на платформе «*1С:Предприятие 8.2*».
> Нужно поставить платформу 8.2, сделать пустую базу при открытии конфигуратора и загрузить файл .cf, а файл .dt - демобаза
> Ключ защиты от 8.1 поидее должен подойти для 8.2



Все сделала как сказали только теперь при открытии базы вылезает 

{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(111,13) }: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)
смещение = <<?>>СмещениеЛетнегоВремени(  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(133,13) }: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)
Смещение = <<?>>СмещениеЛетнегоВремени(  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(114,7)} : Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(119,7)} : Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата  ()) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(120,11) }: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если НЕ <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(124,8)} : Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(135,7)} : Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(140,8)} : Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата  ()) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(141,12) }: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если НЕ <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(145,9)} : Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда

_Добавлено через 19 минут 1 секунду_
Что делать дальшеИ:(

----------


## Log_in

> Все сделала как сказали только теперь при открытии базы вылезает :eek:
> ...
> _Добавлено через 19 минут 1 секунду_
> Что делать дальшеИ:(


к сожалению не выкачав подсказать не могу, дождитесь автора, он скажет в чем дело, но желательно подробнее описывать что ты сделала, и на каком этапе у тебя полезли эти сообщения (прямо по шагам и пунктам меню).

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 54 секунды_

----------


## lara.fox

а автор как я понимаю это alexsmir?:confused:

----------


## Log_in

Пытаюсь обновить "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.16.6)", в ходе выдает сообщение, что обновление предназначено для трех редакций, в т.ч. и 1.6.16.6, но не обновляет, пробовал по аналогии (ранее с ЗУП по-моему тоже такое было), удалить строку в стартере и по-новой прописать, не помогло. Обнову брал здесь стр.85 #843. Кто уже разрулил ситуацию, подскажите что делать?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 41 секунду_



> а автор как я понимаю это alexsmir?:confused:


да , его пост шел с выложенными конфигами. Можно кинуть сообщение ему в личку.

----------


## alexsmir

> а автор как я понимаю это alexsmir?


Спасибо конечно за авторство, но все это принадлежит фирме 1С  (сам я лишь однажды поставил 8.2, посмотрел и снес). Но страшного в вашей ситуации ничего нет просто не обнаруживается функция ВремяЛетнее (как я понял она должна быть в модуле Общего назначения). Самый простой выход, задокументировать эти ошибки. Вот только как это вам объяснить (был бы рядом программист, то не проблема, дело 10 мин). Вы хотя бы объясните где проявились ошибки (в конфигураторе и в предприятии)

----------


## lara.fox

[QUOTE=alexsmir;23430]Спасибо конечно за авторство, но все это принадлежит фирме 1С  (сам я лишь однажды поставил 8.2, посмотрел и снес). Но страшного в вашей ситуации ничего нет просто не обнаруживается функция ВремяЛетнее (как я понял она должна быть в модуле Общего назначения). Самый простой выход, задокументировать эти ошибки. Вот только как это вам объяснить (был бы рядом программист, то не проблема, дело 10 мин). Вы хотя бы объясните где проявились ошибки (в конфигураторе и в предприятии)

установила я все как вы сказали и после конфигуратора захожу в предприятие он мне запрашивает пользователя я выбираю первого Петрова (гл.бух)далее нажимаю ок и после чего открается интерфейс вместе со служебным сообщением в котором написано({ОбщийМодуль.Обще  оНазначенияКлиент.Модуль(1  11,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)) далее он предлагает -Завершить работу;Подробно;Перезапуст  ить:(
ну а то что я выше писала это все в подробном описании сообщения

----------


## alexsmir

> Пытаюсь обновить "Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.16.6)", в ходе выдает сообщение, что обновление предназначено для трех редакций, в т.ч. и 1.6.16.6, но не обновляет


попробуй обновиться через файл .cf

----------


## nick_E

Кто знает в какойнибудь конфигурации "Автосервис" есть диагностическая карта тсИИ?

----------


## alexsmir

> установила я все как вы сказали и после конфигуратора захожу в предприятие он мне запрашивает пользователя я выбираю первого Петрова (гл.бух)далее нажимаю ок и после чего открается интерфейс вместе со служебным сообщением в котором написано({ОбщийМодуль.Обще  оНазначенияКлиент.Модул  ь(111,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)) далее он предлагает -Завершить работу;Подробно;Перезапуст  ить


Вы установили демо базу файл .dt, сейчас я у себя проверю и скажу, что делать

----------


## lara.fox

> Вы установили демо базу файл .dt, сейчас я у себя проверю и скажу, что делать


Да я установила :blush: ЖДУ!!!

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 54 секунды_
Вот только думаю, может я сделала ошибку когда ,установила базу 1с: 8.2 она мне запросила скопировать все из 1с: 8.1 -я отказалась..может надо было?:blush:

----------


## alexsmir

> установила я все как вы сказали и после конфигуратора захожу в предприятие он мне запрашивает пользователя я выбираю первого Петрова (гл.бух)далее нажимаю ок и после чего открается интерфейс вместе со служебным сообщением в котором написано({ОбщийМодуль.Обще  оНазначенияКлиент.Модул  ь(111,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)) далее он предлагает -Завершить работу;Подробно;Перезапуст  ить


в открывшемся поле Запуск 1С:Предприятия (еще раз уточнаю 8.2) нажимаете кнопку добавить - создание новой информационной базы - создание информационной базы без конфигурации для разработки новой конфигурации - название базы - путь где она будет располагаться 
это какие галочки надо ставить, а нажимаете после этого на "далее" и когда дойдете до поля "добавление информационной базы/группы" нажать "готово".
Когда пустая база будет создана, открываете ее в конфигураторе.
Затем меню конфигурация - открыть конфигурацию. Далее меню конфигурация - загрузить конфигурацию из файла и в открывашемся поле "выберите файл конфигурации" находите файл 1Сv8.cf вашей конфигурации управление  небольшой фирмой, выделяете, нажимаете открыть, далее в поле конфигураторе "Да" после окончания загрузки, переходите в 1С:Предприятие и успехов Вам

----------


## vea_vv

> Цитата:
> 
> 
> 
> 					Сообщение от vea_vv
> 
> 
> 				А где взять ключ защиты?
> 
> ...


alexsmir подскажи пожалуйста вариант обхода. Нужно для себя. В организации без лицензионной версии понятно, что работать не смогут.

----------


## Log_in

> попробуй обновиться через файл .cf


через объединение конфигураций?
Спасибо.

----------


## lara.fox

alexsmir 
я помоему поняла в чем ошибка вот то что вы мне дали http://files.mail.ru/FLNQOT в нем файлы относятся к версии 1с: 8.1 а надо же 8.2 это я уже сейчас в конфигураторе увидела когда загружала файл 1Сv8.cf  ..вылезло сообщение " структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы":(

----------


## alexsmir

> alexsmir 
> я помоему поняла в чем ошибка вот то что вы мне дали http://files.mail.ru/FLNQOT в нем файлы относятся к версии 1с: 8.1 а надо же 8.2 это я уже сейчас в конфигураторе увидела когда загружала файл 1Сv8.cf  ..вылезло сообщение " структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы":(


в посту 871 я вам это и объяснял и дал ссылку на платформу 8.2 (ссылка подсвечивается синим цветом) даю еще раз (ключи от 8.1 подходят)
ссылка на 8.2
на mail.ru я ссылок не давал, вы что-то напутали

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 7 секунд_



> через объединение конфигураций?
> Спасибо.


зачем, как обычно через поддержка - обновить конфигурацию - выбор файла обновления (и находите скачанный файл .cf, да его лучше закинуть в папку, где установлено обновление)
через объединение делаю в случаях когда допустим установлен релиз 1.6.15, а программа в своих мозгах считает, что это старый 1.6.14 тогда по другому нельзя

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_



> подскажи пожалуйста вариант обхода. Нужно для себ


дам в личку

----------


## Лёха 222

здравствуйте.очень нужна платформа 8.1,без ключа.заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## int_plus

> А где взять ключ защиты?


а ключ защиты надо с самим продуктом купить в комплекте)))
врядли найдете способ проще.
или можно базовую версию купить за 1000р., но в ней можно только 1000 лицевых счетов вести

_Добавлено через 5 минут 49 секунд_
Если обходить ключ, то расчеты не все делает.
Но поглядеть и полазить по ней хватит.

----------


## lara.fox

> Регистрация: 14.05.2009
> Сообщений: 75
> Сказал(а) спасибо: 0
> Поблагодарили 68 раз(а) в 36 сообщениях
> Репутация: 68 [+/-]
> 
> По умолчанию
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от lara.fox Посмотреть сообщение
> ...





> в посту 871 я вам это и объяснял и дал ссылку на платформу 8.2 (ссылка подсвечивается синим цветом) даю еще раз (ключи от 8.1 подходят)
> ссылка на 8.2
> на mail.ru я ссылок не давал, вы что-то напутали


вы меня извините:confused:  возможно за мое недопонимание ,но я что то не как не могу открыть "управление небольшой фирмой 8" делаю все как вы говорите даже уже на другом компе попробовать пришлось а на финише выходит только одно (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени) а далее только выход из программы...может нужно просто найти обработку для исправления этой ошибки:blush:

----------


## nick_E

Кто знает в какойнибудь конфигурации "Автосервис" есть диагностическая карта тсИИ?

_Добавлено через 4 часа 53 минуты 47 секунд_
Нужна конфигурация *"1C:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви"*




> Конфигурация "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви" предназначена для комплексной автоматизации задач оперативного и управленческого учета, анализа и планирования операций в розничной торговле, обеспечивая тем самым эффективное управление современными розничными торговыми предприятиями, ориентированными на продажу одежды, обуви, аксессуаров, товаров для спорта и активного отдыха, которые могут входить в распределенную розничную сеть торгового предприятия. Программа позволяет автоматизировать учет товарных запасов на складах магазинов и учет денежных средств в кассах организаций.

----------


## }{ASAN

У меня проблема с переходом с 1с предприятие 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет ред. 4,5 (7.70.507) в конфигурацию 1.6.17.4 на платформе 8.1.14.72. Конфигурация типовая, изменения, как мне известно, не вносились. Хотел перебросить базу по состянию на текущую дату, или по крайней мере по состоянию на 31.07.09. 
Материалов очень много около 5 тыс номенклатурных единиц к тому же разбросаны по разным складам (если вручную перебивать остатки зима наступит)
Переношу через сервис - переход на 1 Бухгалтерия 8 остатки на нач 2009 г. и обороты до 31.08.09, загружаю в 1с8 файл Exp77_80.xml все остатки с горем пополам переносит вот только с материалами по аналитике проблема 
1) переносит все вразброс т.е. по материалу переносит отдельно количество в один склад сумму ставит вообще без склада,
2) на начало 2009 г. по 10 счету 0,00руб. в базе источнике 29 млн

Попробовал конвертацию, после нее в базе интерфейс от 7.7 все документы открываются, однако проводок нет, документы не проводятся, кнопки "ОК" "Печать" "Записать" не работают (может нужно что то сделать дополнительно после конвертации?).

Желательно конечно конвертировать (насколько я понимаю в этом случае перейдут все данные с базы источника)
Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## alexsmir

> вы меня извините  возможно за мое недопонимание ,но я что то не как не могу открыть "управление небольшой фирмой 8" делаю все как вы говорите даже уже на другом компе попробовать пришлось а на финише выходит только одно (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени) а далее только выход из программы...может нужно просто найти обработку для исправления этой ошибки


Вы начните с того, что скачайте платформу 8.2 (ссылка пост 894, или ссылка на 8.2) установите ее на своем компе, скачайте бета-версию управления небольшой фирмой с моей ссылки (а не с чужой) (ссылка: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=868) и произведите установку согласно моим рекомендациям (ссылка: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=890).

----------


## golum385

Помогите плиз, нужна конфигурация вмененка если такова существует.

----------


## lara.fox

*alexsmir*
у меня к вам просьба если возможно сделаете конфигурацию и под правами администратора а то я через конфигуратор не могу сделать изменение в модуле и они вроде должны быть следующими
 смещение = // СмещениеЛетнегоВремени();

	// снова приводим к летнему времени
	Если // ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБаз  ) Тогда
		ДатаФайлаВБазе = ДатаФайлаВБазе + смещение;
	КонецЕсли;

	// коррекция NTFS - в обратную сторону - если сезон файла и текущий отличается (зима-лето или лето-зима)
	Если // ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата()) Тогда
	    Если НЕ // ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБаз  ) Тогда
			ДатаФайлаВБазе = ДатаФайлаВБазе + смещение;
		КонецЕсли;
	Иначе
		Если // ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБаз  ) Тогда
			ДатаФайлаВБазе = ДатаФайлаВБазе - смещение;
		КонецЕсли;
	КонецЕсли;

КонецПроцедуры

// Переводит время из зимнего к текущему с учетом NTFS коррекции
Процедура ПреобразоватьЗимнееВремяК  Текущему(ДатаВремя, УчитыватьNTFSКоррекцию) Экспорт
	Смещение = СмещениеЛетнегоВремени();

	Если // ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
		ДатаВремя = ДатаВремя + Смещение;
	КонецЕсли;

	Если УчитыватьNTFSКоррекцию = Истина Тогда
		Если // ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата()) Тогда
			Если НЕ // ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
				ДатаВремя = ДатаВремя + Смещение;
			КонецЕсли;
		Иначе
			Если // ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда

что бы убрать нарушения которые всетаки так и вылезают в программе при включении вот эти
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(111,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)
	смещение = <<?>>СмещениеЛетнегоВремени(  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(133,13)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (СмещениеЛетнегоВремени)
	Смещение = <<?>>СмещениеЛетнегоВремени(  );
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(114,7)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
	Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(119,7)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
	Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата  ()) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(120,11)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
		Если НЕ <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(124,8)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
		Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаФайлаВБ  азе) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(135,7)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
	Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(140,8)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
		Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ТекущаяДата  ()) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(141,12)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
			Если НЕ <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбщегоНазначе  нияКлиент.Модуль(145,9)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ВремяЛетнее)
			Если <<?>>ВремяЛетнее(ДатаВремя) Тогда

----------


## lenaonly

> Помогите плиз, нужна конфигурация вмененка если такова существует.


Ставите любую конфу, а в учетной политике указываете что организация на ЕНВД. :D

----------


## nick_E

Люди. неужели никто не знает в какой конфигурации можно напечатать диагностическую карту транспортного средстваИ?

----------


## alexwo39

Народ помогите! Не могу поставить драйвера Hasp в WIN XP x64, в 32 битном все работало. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Moreo

*batvale1*, мне тоже очень нужна это конфигурация. Сообщи если узнаешь, пожалуйста!

----------


## gansler

Необходима последняя версия 1С: Упрощенка 8 с регламентированными отчетами. Заранее благодарен

----------


## -Dmitry-

Ребят доброго времени суток. дайте ссылочку откуда скачать 1с с нормальным ключом. чтоб в конфигураторе работать. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Gleb

NEEED HELP!!!!! Очень нуно 1С 8.1 Запустить под Windows 7 x64... Есть у кого нибудь эмуль хороший а?

----------


## glaizer

Выложите пожалуйста новую счет-фактуру для конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация". Очень нунжно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

А есть у кого-нибудь 1С:Подрядчик строительства 3.0. Управление строительным производством 1.1.5.3? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## NTeller

подскажите пожалуйста!!!!
Можно ли перенести данные из 1С 8.0 УТ 10.2.5.4 в 1С 8.1.13.37 конфигурация УТ 10.3.6.9 без множества обновлений так как обновлений всех подряд найти нериально а надо данные перенести или для этого единственный вариант делать все обновления!!! Знаю что есть способ перенести методом конвертации но что то не пойму как это делать или это тоже не вариантИ?

----------


## Лёха 222

здравствуйте,дайте пожалуйста ссылку на платформу 1с 8.1 очень нужно,помогите!работающая без ключа.Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## mozg69

Товарищи! Предоставьте, пжалуйста, файл конфигурации типовой для 1с бухгалтерии 1.5.18 или 1.5.19. Оч надо. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ant10

> Товарищи! Предоставьте, пжалуйста, файл конфигурации типовой для 1с бухгалтерии 1.5.18 или 1.5.19. Оч надо. Заранее благодарен.


бух 8.1 1.5.18.4
бух.8.1.1.5.19.6

----------


## nick_E

> Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти
> 4.1.01.89
> http://letitbit.net/download/e1a1457...setup.zip.html
> размер 86.3 Мб


Скажите в этой конфигураци есть возможность печати диагностической карты транспортного средства!И?

----------


## vovka-x13

У кого нибудь есть диски ИТС за ноябрь, декабрь 2007г. там должна быть конфа "Платежные документы 8" выложите плиз очень надо или на почту кинте 13vova13@rambler.ruИ?!!!

----------


## dj_tol

Привет всем кому нужен Подрядчик строительства 4_1.1.10.1 качайте 
http://uploadbox.com/files/756001356a/ 

качайте 1С:Предприятие 8. CRM ПРОФ последнее обновление http://uploadbox.com/files/f54556cd24/

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Уважаемый dj_tol а у вас нет случаем Управление строительным производством 1.1.5.3?

1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами" Релиз 1.1.11.1 от 20.08.2009


```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1146658
```

----------


## kse78

Нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8"	1.0.8.3. Спасибо.

----------


## oyama1979

Помогите пожалуйста! у кого есть конфигурация для 8-ки лесозавод?!

----------


## MidnightSun

Не могу найти инструкцию для разработчика на платформе 8.2... может, есть у кого?:)

----------


## Лёха 222

подскажите,есть общепит к 8.0. работающий без ключа.помогите пожалуйста очень прошу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oyama1979

Просьба большая ко всем! если есть у кого конфигурация Лесозавод,дайте ссылочку пожалуйста!!! Очень нужно......

----------


## lovkiyslon

Люди добрые! Очень нужен крякнутый backend.dll версии 8.1.13.37 отдельно.
Инет не безлимит, вмечте с 1ской скачать не могу( Мож у кого есть?
Выложите плиз ссылочку, или не почту мне киньте lovkiyslon(чи-хуа-хуа)yandex.ru
Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## alx909

> Люди добрые! Очень нужен крякнутый backend.dll версии 8.1.13.37 отдельно.


Может, это подойдет. Сам не пробовал :)
Открываем файл backend.dll любым hex редактором. Ищем такие hex значения 100000FFD085C00F8208F8FEFF0F8416, и заменяем 85 на 31
Удачи !

----------


## dj_tol

> Может, это подойдет. Сам не пробовал :)
> Открываем файл backend.dll любым hex редактором. Ищем такие hex значения 100000FFD085C00F8208F8FEFF0F8416, и заменяем 85 на 31
> Удачи !


Вот унивирсальное лекартсво http://uploadbox.com/files/b0dd89488c/ качаешь патчешь любей релиз

----------


## Zuf

> Нужна Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8"    1.0.8.3. Спасибо.


Лови http://files.mail.ru/ZCEF4M

----------


## baller

Драсте...помогите...мне нужно  не обновления и т.д. а саму программу, установочные файлы 1С: Торговля и Склад и 1С: Предприятие

----------


## mr.dino

Народ, помогите. Нужен самоучитель 1С предприятия версия 8.0 для чайников

----------


## loschilov

> установочные файлы 1С: Торговля и Склад и 1С: Предприятие


Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.1. Версия 8.1.14.72 с оф.сайта
Платформа для Windows (i386). Размер 187Мб. Пароль yjdf123
http://depositfiles.com/files/chtb6v1y8
Платформа для Windows (x86_64). Размер 44,4Мб. Пароль yjdf123
http://depositfiles.com/files/jzqzm8i4s

----------


## VictN

> Народ, помогите. Нужен самоучитель 1С предприятия версия 8.0 для чайников


Я в свое время собирал книжки.. заархивировал и выложил на серваке
там и для начинающих и не для начинающих
http://angel.sovam.com/~ufo/123456.rar
;)

_Добавлено через 4 часа 8 минут 53 секунды_



> Я в свое время собирал книжки.. заархивировал и выложил на серваке
> там и для начинающих и не для начинающих
> http://angel.sovam.com/~ufo/123456.rar
> ;)


Книг много.. больше гектара архивчик

----------


## Famza

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2. Ознакомительная версия 1.0.4.5

----------


## pashman33

Подскажите пожалуйста, какие вышли обновления на Бухгалтерию 8,1 после 1,6,16,6?
И откуда их можно скачать по возможности...

----------


## kalas

> Я в свое время собирал книжки.. заархивировал и выложил на серваке
> там и для начинающих и не для начинающих
> http://angel.sovam.com/~ufo/123456.rar
> ;)
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 часа 8 минут 53 секунды_
> 
> Книг много.. больше гектара архивчик


а можно на другой обменник выложить, а то скорость очень маленькая :(

----------


## mr.dino

Спасибо! дружище очень помог,,:)

----------


## VictN

> а можно на другой обменник выложить, а то скорость очень маленькая :(


Это вообще находится на террабитных каналах на оптоволокне
Так что, вы первый, кто пожаловался на скорость
Там есть ограничения, но не слишком...

----------


## baller

а где тут найти скачку 1С 8.1  Склад и т.д.?! конфиг?
а ещё мне не открывает 1С 8.1 и пишет типа ключи нужны, где их взять?!

----------


## kalas

> Это вообще находится на террабитных каналах на оптоволокне
> Так что, вы первый, кто пожаловался на скорость
> Там есть ограничения, но не слишком...


видимо провайдер мой виноват, у них там в москве авария :( 
попробую скачать позже...

----------


## artyomshg

Всем привет! 
Помогите пожалста найти конфу 1С CRM ПРОФ, такую чтоб она ставилась на "Управление производственным предприятием для Украины ", желательно ломанную. Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь сборник актуальных конфигураций с Августовского партнерского диска ИТС 2009 г.
Конфигурации в виде "setup" + "updsetup", если н указано другое.
С некоторым опозданием выкладываю диск ИТС партнерский за август 2009 года.
на диске:
1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций
Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций" (бета-версия), редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.11.18
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.5.22.3 и 1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.17.4
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения".
Версия 2.0.4.1 и 1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения".
Версия 2.0.5.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.17.4
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.4.1 и 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.5.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8.1
Конфигурация "Контроль качества приложений", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.6.1
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.2.1
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 Стандарт"
Версия 1.5.1.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"
Версия 1.5.1.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.7.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Свод отчетов ПРОФ", редакция 3.1
Версия 3.1.1.6 (updsetup)
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.4.2 и 1С:Предприятие 8 и Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.5.3
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.7.1
turbobit
[url=http://letitbit.net/download/6955.6ed96f7912b6e0883fab0845aa/Consolidation.rar.html]letitbit]/url]
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.3.1.7
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.23.1 и 1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.28.1
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.23.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.1
Версия 2.1.13.1 и 1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.16.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.16.2
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Платежные документы 8
Конфигурация "Платежные документы"
Версия 1.0.2.3 (updsetup)
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.6.4
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Сценарное тестирование 8. 1.2.3.4
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.10.3
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:ТестЦентр", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.5.1
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.9 + WEB расширение
turbobit
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.7.9
turbobit
letitbit

Вся подборка на deposit
dpositfile
Ссылки на сами диски
Диск 1 (7.66 Гб)
Letitbit
sms4file
vip-file
диск 2 (2.33 Гб)
letitbit
sms4file
vipfile

----------


## George M

господа есть у кого-нибудь конфигурация для учета в автохозяйствеИ? (для 1с 8)

----------


## EVAPOST

> Платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.8.76) полная установка.
> 
> http://www.rapidshare.ru/395048


Файл уже удален... А жаль

_Добавлено через 18 минут 35 секунд_
Если найду на какую базу её поставить?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 13 секунд_



> Файл уже удален... А жаль
> 
> _Добавлено через 18 минут 35 секунд_
> 
> Если найду на какую базу её поставить?


Нужна 1С Упрощенка 8

----------


## alpopo

> Я в свое время собирал книжки;)
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 часа 8 минут 53 секунды_
> 
> Книг много.. больше гектара архивчик


архив скачивается с ошибками - VictN добавте в архив информацию для восстановления

----------


## Famza

Уважаемый, yermakov_d! А Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2. Ознакомительная версия есть? Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## yermakov_d

Последняя технологическая прлатформа 1С 8.1.14.79 для Х86 и х64, SQL сервер
deposit
letitbit
turbobit

HASP эмуляторы и драйвера (работает также на Windows 7 x64 и х86)

letitbit

С августовского диска ИТС КЛАДР
letitbit

Платформа 1С 8.2.09.260 для х86 и х64
letitbit
turbobit

Для 1С 8.2 представлены конфигурации

1С:Предприятие 8. Архив 8
Конфигурация "1С:Архив 8", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.2.4.
Ознакомительная версия.

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.
Ознакомительная версия.
Скачать можно здесь
скачать

----------


## baller

так ключи  дайте!(

----------


## Famza

> ...
> HASP эмуляторы и драйвера (работает также на Windows 7 x64 и х86)
> 
> letitbit
>  ...


Не знаю как остальные, а именно это не скачалась ну никак просто. Проверьте - битая, может?

----------


## Лёха 222

скажите что нет конфигурации для8,0 общепит?очень нужно

----------


## bnw

Добрый день!
Помогите найти конфигурацию для 1Сv8 *Бухгалтерия в Некоммерческой организации*. Очень нужна для работы.

_Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут 9 секунд_
*SDFY*, Вам удалось найти конфигурацию для *Бухгалтерия для Некоммерческих организаций*? Если *ДА*, то поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## baller

ау? мне нужно ключи или как-то ещё активировать...как это сделать?!

----------


## MrRich

*Зарплата и управление персоналом*
Тестовый релиз 2.5.17.1 от 21.08.2009

Depositfiles.com

----------


## baller

дайте ссылку плиз на "Торговля и Склад"?!

----------


## MrRich

*Управление Торговлей 10.3.8.9*

Depositfiles.com полный темплейт поставщика
Depositfiles.com обновление
Letitbit.net обновление

----------


## Outsider52

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого литература по УПП?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## rage

Скиньте последний релиз платформы, ЗУП и Бухгалтерию предприятия. Спасибо )

----------


## Defensor

> *1C Предприятие 8.1 Платформа 8.1.13.41 Full*
> http://depositfiles.com/files/upd852iaz


Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ресурс, где можно скачать Платформу 8.1.13.41 или 8.1.11.67 небольшими архивами (файлами), а то я не могу скачать фаил больше 20 Мб, а ОЧЕНЬ надо!!! Или если можно скиньте, пожалуйста, Платформу 8.1.13.41 или 8.1.11.67 на ящик pontiff@mail.ru.

----------


## iva2

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ресурс, где можно скачать Платформу 8.1.13.41 или 8.1.11.67 небольшими архивами (файлами), а то я не могу скачать фаил больше 20 Мб, а ОЧЕНЬ надо!!! Или если можно скиньте, пожалуйста, Платформу 8.1.13.41 или 8.1.11.67 на ящик pontiff@mail.ru.


Выложу позже может сегодня или завтра

_Добавлено через 2 часа 21 минуту 59 секунд_
Нужна платформа 1С 8.2 для Windows, выше выложена для linux

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 41 секунду_
!!!Нужна платформа 1С 8.2 для Windows, выше выложена для linux!!!

----------


## baller

не смог установить(

----------


## iva2

> не смог установить(


Что не смогИ?:confused:

----------


## Ignats

Друзья! У кого есть установочный пакет для конфигурации: 1C Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8 (не обновление, а именно файлы установки). Спасибо

----------


## iva2

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ресурс, где можно скачать Платформу 8.1.13.41 или 8.1.11.67 небольшими архивами (файлами), а то я не могу скачать фаил больше 20 Мб, а ОЧЕНЬ надо!!! Или если можно скиньте, пожалуйста, Платформу 8.1.13.41 или 8.1.11.67 на ящик pontiff@mail.ru.


как и обещано: 8.1.13.41 архивами по 20 Мб:
http://depositfiles.com/files/sstde4m83 Platform.part01.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/rg8vcmhat Platform.part02.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/04a25ldui Platform.part03.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/7n08qt5ph Platform.part04.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/bvzo7uwz0 Platform.part05.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/ni7haqa97 Platform.part06.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/hf2qktvxg Platform.part07.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/tis2esmxu Platform.part08.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/ix67o9d5c Platform.part09.rar
http://depositfiles.com/files/ddqmihr13 Platform.part10.rar

_Добавлено через 8 минут 4 секунды_



> Друзья! У кого есть установочный пакет для конфигурации: 1C Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8 (не обновление, а именно файлы установки). Спасибо


Какая платформа?

----------


## Ignats

> Сообщение от Ignats  
> Друзья! У кого есть установочный пакет для конфигурации: 1C Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8 (не обновление, а именно файлы установки). Спасибо
> 
> Какая платформа?


...как я понимаю, это РАРУСовская конфигурация под 1С Предпр. 8.1

----------


## faleks

Здравствуйте! Есть ли у кого Руководство пользователя Управление Автотранспортом?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Defensor

Подскажите, плиз, где можно скачать Конфигурацию "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8" для 8.1.13.41

----------


## faleks

Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2_0_6_3 update
http://depositfiles.com/files/a5hgcrrdv

----------


## dov2705

> 1С:Архив
> http://letitbit.net/download/5eba576...0_2_4.rar.html


Можно перезалить ссылку. Не работает

----------


## MrRich

*Налогоплательщик. Версия 3.0.11.2 от 01.09.2009.
Полный комплект поставщика + CFU = 106,5Mb*

Depositfiles.com
Letitbit.net
Rapidshare.com

----------


## artyomshg

Всем привет! Поделитесь кто-нибудь конфигурацией *CRM проф* от Раруса, желательно, чтоб объединялась с *УПП*.

----------


## Outsider52

Здравствуйте! Если у кого есть, скиньте пожалуйста «Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по подсистеме «МСФО» в «1С:Предприятие 8. Управление производственным предприятием» с примерами решений». Редакция 2.
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## Famza

Уважаемые! Добрался кто-нибудь до Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2. Ознакомительная версия? Поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## pisart

1C 8.1.13.41 в консоли работает а терминально нет.... Помогите плз Очень нужно...

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 20 секунд_
*Клейстер*, 
Ссылка на 1с 8.1.13.41 мертвая.... помогите где найти ...

----------


## eant

Господа!

Дайте плз линк на самый легкий вариант платформы на которую можно поставить 1с:Архив 8.

P.S. Скажите 1с:Архив 8 "не ознакомительная" версия вообще существует?
Если да - дайте линк пожалуйста.

----------


## yermakov_d

Налогоплательщик. Версия 3.0.11.2 от 01.09.2009.
Полный комплект поставщика + CFU = 106,5M
letitbit
Зеркало
turbobit
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.17.2 от 28.08.2009 г.
Тестовая
Полный дистрибутив.
Размер: 70 МБ.
letitbit
Зеркало
turbobit



> Господа!
> 
> Дайте плз линк на самый легкий вариант платформы на которую можно поставить 1с:Архив 8.


А что касается плаформы, то на выбор: 
8.1.14.72 letitbit
8.1.13.41 letitbit
Лекарство HASP - emulator

_Добавлено через 6 минут 39 секунд_



> Подскажите, плиз, где можно скачать Конфигурацию "1С:Комплексная автоматизация 8" для 8.1.13.41


вот здесь, например letitbit,
или здесь - deposit

----------


## eant

> А что касается плаформы, то на выбор: 
> 8.1.14.72 letitbit
> 8.1.13.41 letitbit
> Лекарство HASP - emulator


Спасибо! 
Вопрос, помоему для 1с Архив нужно 8.2?  Я не прав?

----------


## Cooleo

Подскажите кто-нить ставил эмулятор для 1С 8.1 на Server 2003 R2 SP2, *x64* перепробовал все эмули, не взлетает :(
Есть ли рабочий эмуль под эту ось?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.9.260 (тестовая) от 30.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Дистрибутив тонкого клиента. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.9.260 (тестовая) от 30.06.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## yermakov_d

> Подскажите кто-нить ставил эмулятор для 1С 8.1 на Server 2003 R2 SP2, *x64* перепробовал все эмули, не взлетает :(
> Есть ли рабочий эмуль под эту ось?


На это не жаловались. И там дело в дровах и последовательности установки.
Описание прилагается (правда описание установки под vista x64 b windows 7 x64. с сервером лично я дел не имел, но другие ставили.
Hasp emulator

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.1.14.72 от 24.06.2009*
скачать

----------


## Артем Леонов

Здравствуйте! Дайте пожалуйста конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия" на 8.0

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.18.2 (обновление) от 07.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.18.2 (обновление) от 07.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## var555

Привет всем! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с выгрузкой документов из 1С 8.1 УТ в Комплексную 7.7 с синхронизацией контрагентов по ИНН... 
В нете не нашел.

----------


## advisor2008

Обновление 1С(8.1) Бухгалтерия, версия 1.6.18.2, типовая конфигурация
 Скачать

----------


## MrRich

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.18.2 ПРОФ от 07.09.09 -= обновление =-*

Letitbit.net
Rapidshare.com
Depositfiles.com

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.18.2 БАЗОВАЯ от 07.09.09 -= обновление =-*
Rapidshare.com

----------


## Oleg9230

> Друзья! У кого есть установочный пакет для конфигурации: 1C Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) 8 (не обновление, а именно файлы установки). Спасибо


я тоже ищу. если найдёте дайте знать.

----------


## 77Andrey77

1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров.
помогите найти KeyGen, или ломаный.

----------


## Остап Бендер

Добрый день!
Люди у кого есть ДАЛИОН: Управление магазином (1С:8), поделитесь пожалуйста?

----------


## tanec2009

Люди подскажите у меня платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.12.101)

Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.15.6

Не ставится обновка конфигурация 1_6_17_4

Не могу понять раньше все базовые обновки распаковывались в папку
C:\Program Files\1cv81\Tmplts\1c\Accounting

А эта почему то распаковалась в папку:
C:\Program Files\1cv81\Tmplts\1c\Accountingbase

Это почему так? Может у меня платформа устарела?

----------


## iva2

http://depositfiles.com/files/ot22g9nnk обновление 1.6.18.2 Бухгалтерия
http://depositfiles.com/files/esvxf39oo обновление 1.6.18.2 Бухгалтерия Базовая

----------


## Iwan777

А чем отличаются  Бухгалтерия и Бухгалтерия Базовая?

----------


## igor-bodnaruk

помогите найти конфигурацию Учет оборудования версия Prof для 1с 8.1

----------


## PeshaX

_Приветики!!!

У кого есть литература по 8,2 ИИ?

заранее сенкс._

----------


## nezabudka

> Люди подскажите у меня платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.12.101)
> 
> Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.15.6
> 
> Не ставится обновка конфигурация 1_6_17_4
> 
> Не могу понять раньше все базовые обновки распаковывались в папку
> C:\Program Files\1cv81\Tmplts\1c\Accounting
> 
> ...


Почему не знаю, но платформа точно устарела. Версия 1_6_17_4 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

----------


## God-of-Chaos

у кого есть зарплата и управление персаналом для 1c8.1 редакция 2.6
дайте пожалуйста

----------


## MrRich

*Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.17.1*

Скачать с depositfiles.com

Насколько я знаю - это последний тестовый релиз данной конфигурации

З.Ы. Ссылка на свежую платформу для 8.1 (8.1.14.72)

Часть первая и вторая

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.18.2 от 07.09.2009*
скачать

----------


## iva2

> А чем отличаются  Бухгалтерия и Бухгалтерия Базовая?


Базовая на одну организацию, более внести нельзя

----------


## Iwan777

> Базовая на одну организацию, более внести нельзя


А ПРОФ тогда чем отличается?

----------


## DmitryS

Привет всем! Ищу конфигурацию *"Бизнес-Плюс:Управление обменом" или ""БИТ:Менеджер обмена данными 8.8""*. Поделитесь если есть.

----------


## uan

Всем доброго времени суток!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, следующими конфами:
1. 1С:Предприниматель 8
2. 1C:Предприятие 8. КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Legato

Добрый вечер всем. Очень нужна конфа 1с автохозяйство для 8 платформы. У кого есть-поделитесь, дайте cf -ничек

----------


## lenotk

Поделитесь, пожалуйста арендой и управлением недвижимостью для УПП... Заранее спасибо

----------


## Sathard

подскажите, существует ли восьмерка комлекснаяИ?

----------


## Legato

Конечно существует. и клиенты ей с удовольствием пользуются

----------


## nemo66

> Люди подскажите у меня платформа 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.12.101)
> 
> Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.15.6
> 
> Не ставится обновка конфигурация 1_6_17_4
> 
> Не могу понять раньше все базовые обновки распаковывались в папку
> C:\Program Files\1cv81\Tmplts\1c\Accounting
> 
> ...


Внимание!
Текущая версия (Версия 1.6.17) конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14. (Из read.me)

Кроме того, Вы пытаетесь ставить обновление базовой версии, хотя, как я понял, у Вас стоит проф.

----------


## epos777

> народ довел ранее выложенную конфигурацию Сервисный центр от АЙ-Тилаб до ума


Можешь выложить тут или сбросить на 1с@bashmac.com?

----------


## gansevgeny

Блин, выложите пожалуйста Лесозавод, ну очень нужно!!!:eek::eek:

----------


## AndreStah

Товарищи, есть ли у кого конфигурация электросвязь, сюда входят и абонентский отдел и линейный отдел и техотдел и т.д.

----------


## lenaonly

> Добрый вечер всем. Очень нужна конфа 1с автохозяйство для 8 платформы. У кого есть-поделитесь, дайте cf -ничек


http://depositfiles.com/files/33xtas466

----------


## Downkey

1С Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" Обновление, релиз 10.3.8.9
http://depositfiles.com/files/v11cgnuus

_Добавлено через 13 минут 54 секунды_
В свое время очень искал:
Конвертация данных 2.0.28.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/slu93pbnj

----------


## qwerty78

Такая вот проблема, поставил 8.1 с последний платформой Емул Хасп вместе прилагался, на винды 2003 все работало нормально, как только установил сервер и сделал терминальный режим, начались проблемы, когда начинаешь формировать отчеты начинает все виснуть и отвесает очень долго. А так все нормально вбивается работает. Подскажите может кто нить сталкивалсяИИ?.

Версия 1с предприятия 8.1:confused:


Жду ответа очень...

_Добавлено через 27 минут 12 секунд_



> Ребята, проблема! Выручайте!
> Установил 1C Enterprise 8.1.14.72, заменил backend.dll для терминалки. Все работает, но вот проблема - работает, только если у пользователя админские права. Иначе: "*Инструкция по адресу "0x0043d392" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x00000000". Память не может быть "read"*." Проблема в правах, однозначно, вот только где? Уже вторые сутки бьюсь, не могу найти решения. Читал, что надо выставить какие-то разрешения в реестре, вот только какие именно? Подскажите, если кто сталкивались с подобным.


Подскажите пожалуйста это для сервера 1C Enterprise 8.1.14.72ИИ? если да то можете выложить!!!

_Добавлено через 20 секунд_



> Ребята, проблема! Выручайте!
> Установил 1C Enterprise 8.1.14.72, заменил backend.dll для терминалки. Все работает, но вот проблема - работает, только если у пользователя админские права. Иначе: "*Инструкция по адресу "0x0043d392" обратилась к памяти по адресу "0x00000000". Память не может быть "read"*." Проблема в правах, однозначно, вот только где? Уже вторые сутки бьюсь, не могу найти решения. Читал, что надо выставить какие-то разрешения в реестре, вот только какие именно? Подскажите, если кто сталкивались с подобным.


Подскажите пожалуйста это для сервера 1C Enterprise 8.1.14.72ИИ? если да то можете выложить!!!

----------


## tanec2009

> Кроме того, Вы пытаетесь ставить обновление базовой версии, хотя, как я понял, у Вас стоит проф.



Все въехала = у меня проф, а я то и не знала!!! 

_Добавлено через 18 минут 41 секунду_



> Бухгалтерия педприятия 1.6.17.4
> depoosit
> uploadbox
> letitbit
> turbobit


:)
Привет!
А это базовая конфигурация или профИ

----------


## roman457

Доброго времени суток .
Форум мощный слов нет всем пользователям и создателям огромное спасибо.ЭТО ВАЖНО!!
У меня возникла сложность такого плана помогите в поиске ссылки на конфигурацию румба 8. Управление отелем гостиницей. не скажу что всё облазил но на протяжении двух недель мои поиски не увенчались пока успехом.  
Всем спасибо за любую информацию......:vseok:

----------


## ttaic

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией/ссылкой DocPrime: Управление документами

----------


## rage

Люди помогите перенести базу контрагентов из одной организации в другую ... кто может помочь?

----------


## mr_someone

Так может тебе на Инфостате обработку переноса справочников качнуть?

----------


## c1535233@tyldd

> скажите что нет конфигурации для8,0 общепит?очень нужно


Есть Общепит 8 проф. 1.6.17.4

----------


## rage

> Так может тебе на Инфостате обработку переноса справочников качнуть?


может )) я не в курсе)) расскажи подробнее плиз ?:)

----------


## mr_someone

> может )) я не в курсе)) расскажи подробнее плиз ?:)


Ну что-то типо этого http://infostart.ru/projects/2986/

это первое что под руку подвернулось более простенькие вроде как и без ограничений есть...

----------


## ttaic

Привет всем, нужна конфа по делопроизводству/документообороту, помогите, плиз, у кого есть "Аналитика: Документооборот" или "Канцелярия 8" (или в этом роде)

----------


## Suhoff

Привет. Никак не могу найти 
1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Украины" и
1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Торговля для частных предпринимателей Украины" Обновления приветствуются

----------


## ilya321

> А что касается плаформы, то на выбор: 
> 8.1.14.72 letitbit
> 8.1.13.41 letitbit
> Лекарство HASP - emulator


Подскажите, плиз, пытаюсь запустить клиент-серверную конфигурацию, кластер серверов вылетает по всевозможным ошибкам, чаще всего по конфликту портов или ошибке доступа к серверу. Этот эмулятор "лечит" только локальную версию или серверную тоже? Если нет, то что можете посоветовать для серверной версии? Ставлю на WinXP SP3 RUS, если это важно.

----------


## dj_onik

Люди, поделитесь плиз 1С:Смета, пролистал весь форум, может проглядел, буду весьма благодарен!

----------


## rage

> Ну что-то типо этого http://infostart.ru/projects/2986/


А нету более попроще что нибудь ? и подешевле?:))

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> А нету более попроще что нибудь ? и подешевле?)


Если конфигурации одинаковые попробуй через универсальную обработку "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML".

----------


## rage

> Если конфигурации одинаковые попробуй через универсальную обработку "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML".


Это в конфигураторе делатьИ чтото я не нашел там такое ... платформа если что 8.1.14.72 ... база БухПред 1.6.16.6

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Попробуй вот эту обработку:


```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1172970
```

----------


## lenaonly

> Это в конфигураторе делатьИ чтото я не нашел там такое ... платформа если что 8.1.14.72 ... база БухПред 1.6.16.6


нет, это в самой программе сервис-прочие обмены данными.

----------


## Downkey

Конфигурация 1С Розница 8
http://depositfiles.com/files/fy1kt57y2

----------


## yermakov_d

*Подробный список конфигураций с сентябрьского диска ИТС для партнеров за 2009 год*

1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций
Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций" (бета-версия), редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.11.18
letitbit


1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.5
Версия 1.5.22.3  и 1.6.17.4
letitbit


1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения".
Версия 2.0.4.1 и 2.0.5.2
letitbit


1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.17.4
letitbit


1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.6.3
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8.1
Конфигурация "Контроль качества приложений", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.6.1
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.2.1
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 Стандарт"
Версия 1.5.1.2, 1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 Стандарт"
Версия 1.5.1.2 (updsetup_base_standart)
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"
Версия 1.5.1.2
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.8.3
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Свод отчетов ПРОФ", редакция 3.1
Версия 3.1.2.3
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.4.2 и 1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.5.3
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.7.1
letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.3.1.7
letitbit

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.23.1 и 2.0.28.1
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.24.2
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.1
Версия 2.1.13.1 и 2.5.16.2
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.16.2
letitbit


1С:Платежные документы 8
Конфигурация "Платежные документы"
Версия 1.0.2.3 (updsetup)
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.6.4
letitbit


1С:Сценарное тестирование 8. 1.2.3.4
letitbit


1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.10.3
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:ТестЦентр", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.5.1
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.8.9,
letitbit


1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.8.9
letitbit


1С 8.2 конфигурации

1С:Предприятие 8. Архив 8
Конфигурация "1С:Архив 8", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.2.4.
Ознакомительная версия.

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", ознакомительная версия

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.
Ознакомительная версия.
все для 8.2 turbobit
зеркало
letitbit

Диски в сборе:
disk1
disk2
зеркало
disk1
disk2
зеркало
disk1
disk2

Только конфигурации 
для 8.2
letitbit
turbobit
Все вышеперечисленные конфигурации в сборе Для 1С 8.1
letitbit
Конфигурации для для 1С 7.7
letitbit
turbobit
На диске 2 технологические платформы 1с 8.1.14.72 и 1С 8.2.09.260, конфигурации для Молдовы, Латвии, Киргизии и Болгарии.
Технологическая платформа 7.7.00.27
8.1.14.72
Также комплект актуальных конфигураций и обновлений для 7.7

КЛАДР сентябрь 2009 года
letitbit
turbobit

HASP - эмулятор и драйвера от Аладдин с описанием установки 
letitbit
Технологическая платформа 1С 8.1.14.72, включая х64
letitbit
turbobit

----------


## Lotos-perm

Нужны стандартные обработчики для 8.1., (выкладываются на дисках ИТС)
в частности
УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов.epf
Помогите плиз, выложите!!!!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Нужны стандартные обработчики для 8.1., (выкладываются на дисках ИТС)
> в частности
> УниверсальныеПодборИОбраб  откаОбъектов.epf
> Помогите плиз, выложите!!!!




```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1174089
```

----------


## Renatg

Люди, поделитесь плиз 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 базовая, буду весьма благодарен!

----------


## jurikr

> Люди, поделитесь плиз 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 базовая, буду весьма благодарен!


Читай форум

----------


## gansevgeny

:confused:ЛЕСОЗАВОД:confused: Неужели нет ни укого?

----------


## nicke

Пожалуйста помогите, горю.
Есть ли вообще Управление гостиницей и Общепит (ресторан, бар, кафе) для Украины под 8-ку?
Срочно надо.

----------


## SeverBaP

Где найти SM COMPLEX проф 8.0 Торговый центр + мерчендайзенг самую свежую!

----------


## Sochuv

*d5ce3e*, Нельзя ли выслать Салон красоты на shnicks01@narod.ru

----------


## Лёха 222

> Есть Общепит 8 проф. 1.6.17.4


 А ссылку можно.Спасибо

----------


## miax

Подилитесь пожалуйста если такова есть))))
Можно и портабельную!!!!!!!

А то все в инете вместе с конфигурациями!!!
Конфиг у меня уже есть!!!

Большое спасибо!!!!

----------


## dmr60

Спасибо ВСЕМ!!!!!!! за выложенные материалы для 1с :yes:Очень полезная тема ( 1с) в кризисный период когда во всем мире цены падают а у нас РАСТУТ.Правители продолжают жить в виртуальном мире.

----------


## DmitryS

Неужели нет "Бизнес-Плюс:Управление обменом" или ""БИТ:Менеджер обмена данными 8.8""И?

----------


## base_1c

> Люди, поделитесь плиз 1С:Смета, пролистал весь форум, может проглядел, буду весьма благодарен!


Посмотри, вот здесь
http://letitbit.net/download/7737.76...Smeta.rar.html

может подойдет

----------


## PoisoN1988

Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли конфигурация 8.1 Торговля+ склад, если да, то где ее взять?

----------


## var555

> Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли конфигурация 8.1 Торговля+ склад, если да, то где ее взять?


Есть. Она называется Управление Торговлей.  А где взять - здесь поищи.

----------


## MrRich

*Управление торговлей 10.3.8.9 полный темплейт поставщика*
Depositfiles.com

*Управление торговлей 10.3.8.9 обновление*
Depositfiles.com

P.S.
Прежде желательно обновить платформу до последней версии. На сегодня это 8.1.14.72. Версии номером выше 8.1 - тестовые
Часть 1 и Часть 2

----------


## SeverBaP

Нужен SM COMPLEX проф 8.0 Торговый центр + мерчендайзенг или обновление!

----------


## nik80

у кого есть 1С:Підприємство 8.1 (8.1.14....) залейте, пожалуйста!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 30 секунд_



> P.S.
> Прежде желательно обновить платформу до последней версии. На сегодня это 8.1.14.72.


 с depositfiles.com скачавает битый архив....

----------


## lenaonly

> Посмотри, вот здесь
> http://letitbit.net/download/7737.76...Smeta.rar.html
> 
> может подойдет


Но это тлько обновление! А полной то нету?

----------


## yermakov_d

> у кого есть 1С:Підприємство 8.1 (8.1.14....) залейте, пожалуйста!
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 30 секунд_
> с depositfiles.com скачавает битый архив....


Здесь 8.1.14.72 (х86 и х64 - на выбор)
letitbit
Здесь лекарство
letitbit

----------


## EVAPOST

Нужна 1С Конфигурация Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации

----------


## Pacifier

Добрый день!! Поделитесь с типовыми правилами для конвертации!!!

----------


## Troller

Прошу прощения, что тут еще обращаюсь - тема более читаема.

Может ктото поможет в теме Есть ли 1C server 8.1 на Linux (существует эмулятор hasp)?

Спасибо большое!

----------


## AndreStah

Уважаемые коллеги, поделитесь конфигурацией "Электросвязь" или "Телефонная станция" или "Учет и исполнение повреждений" - работаю на предприятии связи, ничего подобного не видел но понимаю что наврняка у кого то есть на 1С

----------


## alex_phantom

Где взять 
Управление проектной организацией 8.1

----------


## Belogvardeets

Помогите разобраться. "Торговля + склад для Украины" и Торговое предприятие,это одно и тоже? Если можно киньте ссылку.

----------


## denis v litvinov

> Попробуй вот эту обработку:
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.rapidshare.ru/1172970
> ```


 А можно тоже самое но на другой файлообменник?

----------


## v-anatolik-s

помогите платформой и ЗУП 
за рание спасибо

----------


## maximussss

помогите найти УПП+СРМ или УТ+СРМ для Украины, желательно последние релизы... 

Если у кого-то есть данные конфигурации, отзовитесь :)

lyoshka-m@yandex.ru

----------


## SeverBaP

Нужен СМТрейд проф 8.0 Торговый центр + мерчендайзенг или обновление!

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.9.3 (обновление) от 21.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## base_1c

> Но это тлько обновление! А полной то нету?


К сожалению нет

----------


## aspirator

Внимание розыск! 
*ИВЦ Мосстрой: Бухгалтерия строительного предприятия?*
Особые приметы: на вид 8.1, состоит в родственных связях с 1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Не крупного телосложения (гораздо легче чем УПП). Имеет заточку под учет строительства.

----------


## alex_phantom

Очень нужно
Управление проектной организацией 8.1

----------


## хоха

CITO!!! очень надо 1C-Рарус: Мебельное предприятие 2.0

----------


## SeverBaP

СМ-Трейд торговый центр на 8.0 или обновление

----------


## andrey_andreef

Народ, помогите пож-та! очень нужна конфа по ювелирному производству! желательно 8! буду очень признателен!!!

----------


## varwikoc

> Пожалуйста помогите, горю.
> Есть ли вообще Управление гостиницей и Общепит (ресторан, бар, кафе) для Украины под 8-ку?
> Срочно надо.


посмотрите тут, правда ресторан и гостиница у них на 7-ке

----------


## gansevgeny

ЛЕСОЗАВОД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek:

----------


## mdv67

Мне бы Кадровое агенство. Поделитесь если не жалко.

----------


## d5ce3e

> *d5ce3e*, Нельзя ли выслать Салон красоты на shnicks01@narod.ru


выслать нельзя, выложить можно,:) если еще актуально http://www.rapidshare.ru/1183993

----------


## gr13

выложите плиз 1С:Медицинские услуги

----------


## yermakov_d

1С Бухгалтерия педприятия 1.7.18.2 от 07.09.2009 г.
Полная установка ПРОФ
turbobir
letitbit
deposit
Обновление ПРОФ
deposit
letitbit

----------


## anjey_voloshin

где взять расчет стипендий для учебных учереждений, желательно под 1С:confused:

----------


## iGuana08

дайте плиз кто нибудь рабочую ссылку на посл. платформу, x32 и x64 в архиве, на letitbit пишет не обнаружен :(

----------


## CVBN

Добрый день !!! Подскажите где мона найти 1С логистика управление транспортом

----------


## linri

> 1С Бухгалтерия педприятия 1.7.18.2 от 07.09.2009 г....


только 1.6.18.2 !!!

----------


## 71Дмитрий

Зарплата 8.1 Подскажите. В организации 4 филиала-необособленные подразделения,как их лучше завести,в справочник организаций или подразделения.

----------


## dj_onik

> Зарплата 8.1 Подскажите. В организации 4 филиала-необособленные подразделения,как их лучше завести,в справочник организаций или подразделения.


Хороший вопрос на варезнике=)

----------


## Famza

Уважаемый yermakov_d, а можно выложить Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая          1.6.18.2?

----------


## EVAPOST

Тоже ищу. Если найдешь или тебе скинут сообщи пожалуйста.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд_



> Добрый день!
> Помогите найти конфигурацию для 1Сv8 *Бухгалтерия в Некоммерческой организации*. Очень нужна для работы.
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 27 минут 9 секунд_
> *SDFY*, Вам удалось найти конфигурацию для *Бухгалтерия для Некоммерческих организаций*? Если *ДА*, то поделитесь пожалуйста.


*Тоже ищу, если найдешь сообщи пощалуйста.*

----------


## x0bbit

Помогите найти конфигурации: Управление теплосетью, Управление сбытом электроэнергии. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Twiggy

...как подразделения - если нужна оценка показателей по ним отдельно

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 57 секунд_
Есть "1С:Архив", подойдёт?

----------


## SeverBaP

Помогите найти СМ-Трейд, пожалуйста!:blush:

----------


## 4294

Люди помогите, дайте сцылочку на "Аренда и управление недвижимостью 8 ", плизз!!!

----------


## lega

Скиньте ссылку на 1С:Розница 8. Ювелирный магазин

----------


## Fatherd

А у кого-нибудь уже есть релиз 1С Предприятие 8.2 (платформа). Вроде сегодня выпустили...

----------


## Fatherd

> 1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009
> скачать
> зеркало


СПАСИБО!

----------


## George M

а есть емуль для новой платформы? (8.2.9.356)

----------


## overlord777

есть у кого 1С:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием 8 очень надо плиз!!!:(

----------


## vazhaf

> А чуть повнимательнее с дизайном сайта? Там на правой стороне вкладка бесплатно.


Нужна Бухгалтерия для сельскохозяйственного предприятия 8.1. Но никаких вкладок на правой стороне нет. Есть ли где-нибудь на рапиде или подобных?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Linux (RedHut) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Linux (Debian) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x64 для для Linux (RedHut) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x64 для для Linux (Debian) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## George M

кто-нибудь пробовал с новой платформой работать и переделывать конфигурации под новую платформу? делаю как по инструкции, а программа пишет что новая платформа не может работать с конфигурациями для 8.1? подскажите

----------


## Cooleo

*George M*, наверняка режим совместимости не включен у конфигурации.

----------


## iva2

У кого нибудь есть 1С Управляющий 1.5.2.1 от 26.08.2009 И? :(

----------


## Andr1212

Очень нужно 
1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговлей алкогольной продукцией
Комплексная автоматизация торговли алкогольной продукцией

----------


## gansevgeny

Ребята, ну неужели не у кого нет лесхоза. Помогите , тону.:eek:

----------


## Maxximus2008

Кто-нибудь может поделиться, хоть ограниченной версией, 1С:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование 8 (рарус)? Заранее спасибо!

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 0 секунд_



> а есть емуль для новой платформы? (8.2.9.356)


Старый работает, который и под 8 и 8.1 идет

----------


## Cooleo

> Старый работает, который и под 8 и 8.1 идет


Кроме терминального режима

----------


## CemLena

> Тоже ищу. Если найдешь или тебе скинут сообщи пожалуйста.
> 
> Добавлено через 1 минуту 11 секунд
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от bnw  
> Добрый день!
> Помогите найти конфигурацию для 1Сv8 Бухгалтерия в Некоммерческой организации. Очень нужна для работы.
> 
> ...


На сайте 1С среди предлагаемых вариантов нет отдельно конфигурации для некоммерческих организаций, вообще-то каких-либо особенностей кроме используемых бухгалтерских счетов в учете нет, поэтому мы используем обычную Бухгалтерию ПРОФ.
Если найдется такая конфигурация, мне тоже хотелось бы очень с ней ознакомиться!

----------


## Labuh

> только 1.6.18.2 !!!


Опечатка 1.6.18.2 последний релиз

----------


## Twiggy

> У кого нибудь есть 1С Управляющий 1.5.2.1 от 26.08.2009 И? :(


http://uploading.com/files/31c489fc/setup.zip/

----------


## linri

Комрады, бух проф последняя это 1.6.19.3? 
Все нормально, не тестовая? Кто ставил?

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.19.3 (обновление) от 28.09.2009*
скачать
зеркало

----------


## likulenok

Очень нужен "1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8. Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть

----------


## ZERDOV

есть ли у кого 1С.Консолидация 8?

----------


## qwerty78

Поставил 1с 8.1 в терминале как описанно в топе этом,  встала ничего, но есть одна проблем формируем отчетность, заходим в нее и начинается конкретное завесалово при хожении по отчетности, причем сама прога не висит, а висит отчетнось. Тоже самое в выписках формируем начинаем лазить и понеслась все на эране тормозит  и расплывается  приходится в каждую сумму заходить, а потом заново заодить и  формировать выписку.

В общем работать не возможно.

При чем паралельно на ноуте, стоит все тоже самое, и все нормально.

Может дело в сервере, там какой то конфликт.

Пожалуйста подскажите что может быть, а то горю конец квартала уже.

Платформа последняя, обновление 19-ое.

----------


## SkRoman

Ни у кого случайно нету 1С Бухгалтерия для Молдовы версия 1.1.16.1. Ну или можно 15 версию. Очень нужно. Если кто может помочь, то очень прощу.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kws

*SkRoman*
*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Молдовы"
Номер релиза: 1.1.15.1 от 21.07.2009*
скачать

----------


## Famza

> Очень нужен "1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8. Выложите, пожалуйста, у кого есть


1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8. Ознакомительная версия *
Информация о планируемом тестовом релизе*
Номер 2.0.1
Ориентировочная дата начала тестирования  30.10.2009
Будем ждать

----------


## alexsmir

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0
Релиз 3.0.34.1 от 29.09.2009 (полный+файл cfu)*
здесь:

----------


## likulenok

> 1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8. Ознакомительная версия *
> Информация о планируемом тестовом релизе*
> Номер 2.0.1
> Ориентировочная дата начала тестирования  30.10.2009
> Будем ждать



http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=8201
Фирма "1С" объявляет о выпуске инструментария для повышения производительности внедрений на платформе «1С:Предприятия 8» и начале продаж с 04.04.2008 продукта "*1С:Корпоративный инструментальный              пакет 8*"...
Вроде должен быть где-то в природе...

----------


## dov2705

Та же проблема...:confused:

_Добавлено через 5 минут 53 секунды_
Та же проблема...:(
с переходом на 8.2 и конвертацией конфигурации

----------


## dc_fly

> *1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.19.3 (обновление) от 28.09.2009*
> скачать
> зеркало


Базовая написано - подойдёт ли для обновления обычной, не базовой?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> есть ли у кого 1С.Консолидация 8?


Напиши какая нужна точно ПРОФ или просто консолидация.

----------


## ZERDOV

По возможности - 1С:Консолидация 8 ПРОФ. Можно старого релиза, есть диски ИТС.

----------


## svemira

А есть у кого 1С Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Упрощенка" релиз 1.6.10 или позже? очень надо

----------


## ArPlus

> Базовая написано - подойдёт ли для обновления обычной, не базовой?


 Нет.  У кого есть ПРОФ?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Консолидация ПРОФ, редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.1.7


```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1191580
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1191593
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1191605
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1191610
```

WEB-приложение "1С:Консолидация 8 ПРОФ Web-интерфейс"


```
http://www.rapidshare.ru/1191618
```

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.19.3 (обновление) от 25.09.2009*
скачать
*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.19.3 (обновление) от 28.09.2009*
скачать
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009*
скачать
*1С:Предприятие 8.2. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x64 для для Windows (i386) 8.2.9.356 от 25.09.2009*
скачать

----------


## EVAPOST

> На сайте 1С среди предлагаемых вариантов нет отдельно конфигурации для некоммерческих организаций, вообще-то каких-либо особенностей кроме используемых бухгалтерских счетов в учете нет, поэтому мы используем обычную Бухгалтерию ПРОФ.
> Если найдется такая конфигурация, мне тоже хотелось бы очень с ней ознакомиться!


Есть такая разработка одной фирмы 1С-ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации, под 8-ку, но вот нигде я её битую найти не могу.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 35 секунд_
Пользуюсь 1С7.7, как ставить обновлять всё понятно, хотелось бы перейти на 1С 8.1. Может кто-нибудь подскажет что скачать и как установить 1С8.1. Бухгалтерию и 1С8.1. Заралата и Управление Персоналом от Эмуля до платформы и конфигурации, чтобы все работало.......

----------


## Famza

> ..."*1С:Корпоративный инструментальный              пакет 8*"...
> Вроде должен быть где-то в природе...




Состав 1С:Корпоративного инструментального пакета 8 1.2.4.17:
1. Центр контроля качества
2. Центр управления производительностью
3. Тест-центр
4. Сценарное тестирование

По отдельности видел, а в комплекте - нет. Тоже хочу взглянуть:)

----------


## k7097

Добрый день!Обратите внимание на просьбу!Спасибо.1С:Предприя  тие 8.1. Учет медицинских услуг или Аналит: Учет медицинских услуг скачать нужно!очень,очень..:yes:

----------


## TimeKing

Пожалуйста, выложите,у кого есть, учебную версию 1с 8.1 для обучения программированию. Очень нужно!!!

----------


## svemira

Поставил 1С Предприятие 8.2 с конфигурацией Упрощенка 1.6.9.4 Есть обновление 1.6.19.3, но оно почему то не ставится. Платформа его не видит. Что делать? Кто знает?

----------


## regword

Поставил 1С Предприятие 8.2 с конфигурацией Упрощенка 1.6.9.4 Есть обновление 1.6.19.3, но оно почему то не ставится. Платформа его не видит. Что делать? Кто знает?

Насколько знаю Упрощенка 1.6.9.4 - разработка под платформу 8.1.

----------


## svemira

Перефразирую вопрос: как в 1С Предприятие 8.1 или 8.2 поставить конфигурацию Упрощенка версии 1.6.19? У меня ничего не получается. Уморляю, подскажите глупой?

_Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут 47 секунд_
Расскажите, пожалуйста, мне убогой, что надо в первую очередь поставить, что во вторую и т.п. для того, чтоб получилось 1С Предприятие с последними конфигурацией и обновлением для упрощенки? Очень надо, горю!
Например, 1С Предприетие 8.2 конфигурация Упрощенка версии 1.6.19.3. Я уже столько всего скачала с нэта, что ума дать теперь не могу.

----------


## regword

1.установить платформу (последнюю ищете на этом же сайте в рубрике 1С:Предприятие 7.х + все конфигурации)
2.Установить конфигурацию (в Вашем случае Упрощенка).
3.Сделать первый запус ,выбрать кн.добавить ,пункт создание новой ,далее выбрать из шаблона.
все

----------


## svemira

> 1.установить платформу (последнюю ищете на этом же сайте в рубрике 1С:Предприятие 7.х + все конфигурации)
> 2.Установить конфигурацию (в Вашем случае Упрощенка).
> 3.Сделать первый запус ,выбрать кн.добавить ,пункт создание новой ,далее выбрать из шаблона.
> все


Аможно по подробнее. Я заблудилась. У меня есть 1С Предприятие 8.2.9.356, есть так же конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 1_6_15_5, есть обновления 1.6.17.4 и 1.6.19.3, но они для USN и их программа не видит

----------


## alexsmir

> Перефразирую вопрос: как в 1С Предприятие 8.1 или 8.2 поставить конфигурацию Упрощенка версии 1.6.19? У меня ничего не получается. Уморляю, подскажите глупой?


Релиз 1.6.19.3 (обновление) предназначен для обновления установленных релизов  1.6.17.4 и 1.6.18.2

----------


## vivaldis

Есть 2003 сервер, установлен в роли терминального сервера. Если зайти с любой учёткой (пользователи удалённого рабочего стола) то 1с пишет нет ключа. Файл backend.dll из кряка ставил...реакции ноль.  платформа 8.1.17.72 
Подскажите что нужно сделать

----------


## Famza

> Поставил 1С Предприятие 8.2 с конфигурацией Упрощенка 1.6.9.4 Есть обновление 1.6.19.3, но оно почему то не ставится. Платформа его не видит. Что делать? Кто знает?


Посмотри пути куда ставятся обновления
8.1 - c:\Program Files\*1cv81*\tmplts\1c\
8.2 - c:\Program Files\*1cv82*\tmplts\1c\
попробуй явно указать путь обновления для 8.2

----------


## witch_n

Релиз 1.6.19.3,у кого нибудь есь не просто обновление а комплект полностью?

----------


## Busta

> Есть 2003 сервер, установлен в роли терминального сервера. Если зайти с любой учёткой (пользователи удалённого рабочего стола) то 1с пишет нет ключа. Файл backend.dll из кряка ставил...реакции ноль.  платформа 8.1.17.72 
> Подскажите что нужно сделать


Разобрался.
Использовал: 1C8_Emul_small + Инструкцию (ниже).
----------
Идем в 
C:\Program Files\1cv81\bin\
(у всех путь разный может быть , но смысл ясен)

1. С помощью HEX редактора находим строчку в backend.dll:
10 00 00 FF D0 85 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16
2. Заменяем ее на:
10 00 00 FF D0 31 C0 0F 82 08 F8 FE FF 0F 84 16
(то есть только один байтик с 85 на 31)
Всё. 
-----
На 2003 SP2 в терминале заработало, успехов вам :-D

----------


## Troller

Прошу прощения. Столкнулся с проблемой - бухгалтером велено обновить форму 1 и форму 2 бухгалтерского балланса, ибо в налоговой не принимали - типа уже новая версия есть.

Обновил версию до 1.6.19.3 - но в описании обновлений версий ничего про баллансы не сказано. Никто не в курсе в чем там дело, и обновились ли формы? А может на ИТС последнем формы баллансов были, и ктото их отдельно сможет подарить, сделав доброе дело? В общем, если не сложно, подскажите..

----------


## ArPlus

> Перефразирую вопрос: как в 1С Предприятие 8.1 или 8.2 поставить конфигурацию Упрощенка версии 1.6.19? У меня ничего не получается. Уморляю, подскажите глупой?
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут 47 секунд_
> Расскажите, пожалуйста, мне убогой, что надо в первую очередь поставить, что во вторую и т.п. для того, чтоб получилось 1С Предприятие с последними конфигурацией и обновлением для упрощенки? Очень надо, горю!
> Например, 1С Предприетие 8.2 конфигурация Упрощенка версии 1.6.19.3. Я уже столько всего скачала с нэта, что ума дать теперь не могу.


 Все элементарно: 
Скорее всего Упрощенка вариант ПРОФ, а 1.6.19.3 (который, вы скачали скорее всего отсюда) база. Или наоборот. Ищите обновление для своей.

----------


## Samuel Colt

Доброго времени суток!Сталкнулся с такой проблемой.
Имеется платформа:1С Предприятия 8.1 (8.1.12.101)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия (Базовая), редакция 1.6 (1.6.11.7).
Платформа стоит в магазине у моего знакомого на 1 компьютере, они по незнанию купили со старыми обновлениями.Так вот я прочитал что эту конфигурация можно обновить до 1.6.12.4.Скачал эти обновления поставил, указую файл обновления жму далее а потом оно мне выдает что типо в данном файле обновлений нет подходящего мне обновления и в окошке написано что  обновляется с конфигураций 1.6.11.7 и 1.6.12.2.В чем причина подскажите пожалуйста и если можно дайти ссылку на последние обновления для данной платформы

----------


## MrRich

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.19.3 обновление от 26.09.2009 ПРОФ*
Depositfiles.com

P.S. !!!Работает только на платформой 8.1.14!!!
Part 1
Part 2

Emulator 32-bit:
Depositfiles.com

----------


## svemira

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.9.356)
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.15.5) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Вот такая информация о комплектации, как понять базовая или проф. Если есть на эту шнягу обновления дайте ссылочку, плиз!!!
И еще, у кого-нить есть классификатор адресов, улиц, домов, сокращений (у меня он почему то не обнаружен в этой версии)?

----------


## acern311

На платформе 8.2 Бухгалтерия особенно последние релизы 18 точно не работает! Зарплата да функционирует. Но чтобы насладиться всеми возможностями (особенно тонкого клиента) надо чтобы переписали код практически весь, а это не скоро произойдет. Так что не торопитесь. А вот настоящая конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" вот это вещь мне очень понравилась! спасибо этому форуму что есть возможность ее скачать. Второй день не нарадуюсь в маленькие фирмы самый то что надо!

----------


## Famza

> На платформе 8.2 Бухгалтерия особенно последние релизы 18 точно не работает! Зарплата да функционирует. Но чтобы насладиться всеми возможностями (особенно тонкого клиента) надо чтобы переписали код практически весь, а это не скоро произойдет. Так что не торопитесь. А вот настоящая конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" вот это вещь мне очень понравилась! спасибо этому форуму что есть возможность ее скачать. Второй день не нарадуюсь в маленькие фирмы самый то что надо!


Надо в свойствах конфигурации установить совместимость с 8.1. Платформа будет 8.2, а вот управляемые формы работать скорее всего не будут - надо самому их рисовать.

----------


## LaDiosa

Доброго времни суток!

Очень нужна программа "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви".

----------


## Cooleo

> Итак, свершилось!
> Выкладываю 8.2.9.356. Здесь версия под х68, х64 и "тонкий клиент"


Спасибо!
Очень и очень ждем правильный backend!

----------


## lenaonly

> Прошу прощения. Столкнулся с проблемой - бухгалтером велено обновить форму 1 и форму 2 бухгалтерского балланса, ибо в налоговой не принимали - типа уже новая версия есть.
> 
> Обновил версию до 1.6.19.3 - но в описании обновлений версий ничего про баллансы не сказано. Никто не в курсе в чем там дело, и обновились ли формы? А может на ИТС последнем формы баллансов были, и ктото их отдельно сможет подарить, сделав доброе дело? В общем, если не сложно, подскажите..


Поменялся не баланс, а формат выгрузки. xml.

----------


## Troller

> Поменялся не баланс, а формат выгрузки. xml.


А в новой версии то уже все нормально должно быть?

----------


## lenaonly

> А в новой версии то уже все нормально должно быть?


А какая версия было до обновления? 
Новые правила именования файлов выгрузки данных бухгалтерской и налоговой отчетности в электронном виде
В соответствии с приказами ФНС России от 07.07.2008 г. № ММ-3-6/301@ и от 18.07.2008 № ММ-3-6/321@, с 01.10.2008 применяются новые правила именования файлов выгрузки данных бухгалтерской и налоговой отчетности в электронном виде.
Изменения, учитывающие требования вышеназванных приказов, включены в конфигурацию «Бухгалтерия предприятия», редакция 1.6, начиная с релиза 1.6.10.

----------


## Troller

Ага, спасибо, вероятно версия была древнее даже, ибо я обновлял релизов 6 наверное когда этой базой занимался..

----------


## Jar

Доброго времени суток народ. Очень нуждаюсь 1С Машиностроение хотя бы демку может у кого есть. Поделитесь плиз !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jar

Доброго времени суток народ. Очень нуждаюсь 1С Машиностроение хотя бы демку может у кого есть. Поделитесь плиз !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 1c-work

[QUOTE=EVAPOST;25443]Есть такая разработка одной фирмы 1С-ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации, под 8-ку, но вот нигде я её битую найти не могу.

ВДГБ для НКО та же самая бгхалтерия с блоком для НКО, битой ее не бывает, но часик работы и она работает, единставенный ньюанс она становится не типовой(т.к. придется в код лезть) и при каждом обновлении нужно заново лезть в код... :)

_Добавлено через 7 минут 4 секунды_



> Поставил 1С Предприятие 8.2 с конфигурацией Упрощенка 1.6.9.4 Есть обновление 1.6.19.3, но оно почему то не ставится. Платформа его не видит. Что делать? Кто знает?


Для того чтобы у вас была последняя версия Упрощенки 1.6.19.3( а стоит 1.6.9.4) нужно либо все обновить с 1.6.9.4(а то есть 1.6.11.7 -- 1.6.13.3 -- 1.6.15.5 -- 1.6.16.6 - 1.6.18.4  - 1.6.19.4) либо если только поставили новую конфу и нет данных, найти "установочную" 1.6.19.4 или хотя бы близкое к этому...

----------


## Ирина 2004

Доброе утро! Со вчерашнего дня никак не могу обновить бухгалтерию на 1.6.19.3.НЕ видит новых обновлений, у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.13.41),Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.18.2)Помогите пожалуйста!!

----------


## alexsmir

> Доброе утро! Со вчерашнего дня никак не могу обновить бухгалтерию на 1.6.19.3.НЕ видит новых обновлений, у меня 1С:Предприятие 8.1 (8.1.13.41),Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 (1.6.18.2)Помогите пожалуйста!!


нужно обновиться через файл cf, а не через cfu причины ранее я объяснял.
отдельно файла cf для 1.6.19.3 я не нашел, только установочник полного релиза (там будет и файл cf), но это 268 Мб
Здесь:

----------


## horyzont1

Добрый день!
Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.7

_Добавлено через 1 час 21 минуту 32 секунды_
У нас релиз конфигурации 1.2.6
Хотим обновить до последней, но если сразу сделать - ошибки. Пробуем постепенно. Посоветуйте что нибудь, пожалуйста.

----------


## alexsmir

> Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на 1С Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.7


Как вы долго сохранились не обновляясь (тем более УПП, значит организация серьезная). Последний релиз 1.2.24.2. 
А ваш посмотрите здесь. 1.2.7.1 Ссылка еще работает, что удивительно

----------


## AFAIK

Добрый день! Нет ли у кого-нибудь ссылки на конфигурации Теплосеть или что-то похожее (абонентский отдел оплаты за тепло и воду). Буду очень признателен

----------


## linri

у кого есть backend.dll для 8.2.9.356? дайте ссылку, пожалуста

----------


## horyzont1

alexsmir, спасибо за ссылку. По размеру мне кажется это Update, не Setup.
Буду очень признателен, если кто-нибудь еще сможет дать ссылку на Setup 1.2.7-...

Дело в том, что наша 1.2.6 не хочет обновляться через 1.2.8 обновление (хотя там говорилось, что это возможно). То с регистрами, то с отчетами, то со ссылками проблемы.

Я думаю, может стоит установить чистую конфигурацию, а потом обновить не через поддержку - обновление, а через сравнение и объединение.

_Добавлено через 18 секунд_
alexsmir, спасибо за ссылку. По размеру мне кажется это Update, не Setup.
Буду очень признателен, если кто-нибудь еще сможет дать ссылку на Setup 1.2.7-...

Дело в том, что наша 1.2.6 не хочет обновляться через 1.2.8 обновление (хотя там говорилось, что это возможно). То с регистрами, то с отчетами, то со ссылками проблемы.

Я думаю, может стоит установить чистую конфигурацию, а потом обновить не через поддержку - обновление, а через сравнение и объединение.

----------


## alex_phantom

А что у нас есть по автотранспорту, а если точно по учёту ГСМ, транспортные листы и всё такоеИИИИ

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> А что у нас есть по автотранспорту, а если точно по учёту ГСМ, транспортные листы и всё такоеИИИИ


А что конкретно нужно то? И для какой конфы?

----------


## maz220580

Помигите найти «1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия птицефабрики»

----------


## alex_phantom

> А что конкретно нужно то? И для какой конфы?


Так учёт ГСМ и выдача маршрутных листов. Можно для торговли 7.7 8.х или отдельную конфу, большой разницы нет.

_Добавлено через 50 секунд_
Да, ещё отчёты нужны по расходу ГСМ.

----------


## kir74

Есть у кого нить  свод отчетов 8 3.1.2.3И

----------


## alexsmir

> кто-нибудь еще сможет дать ссылку на Setup 1.2.7-...


Ближайшую ссылку на Setup только на 1.2.10.2
1
2

_Добавлено через 6 минут 32 секунды_



> установить чистую конфигурацию, а потом обновить не через поддержку - обновление, а через сравнение и объединение.


Это объединение конфигураций, а не баз данных. Надо старую конфигу объединять с новой, а не наоборот (при сравнении может и узнаете, почему у вас не происходит обновление с 1.2.8, хотя оно предназначено для обновления 1.2.6, возможная причина, что программа считает, что у вас установлено не 1.2.6, а что-нибудь раннее).

----------


## evgeninet_1

отстойный форум все ссылки битые!!!

----------


## FORMA

> Люди добрые, что мне делать?
> Короче дело было так. Сижу, работаю.
> И вдруг как то нежданно негаданно комп завис зараза. Ну я как путный человек ткнул Reset. Загрузился. Запускаю 1С. Вроде работает. Как только пытаюсь провести перемещение/списание материала со склада пишет вот что, цитирую:
> "*Внутренняя ошибка работы компонента dbeng8.*", и прога закрывается. Запускаю заново опять такая хрень. Опять запускаю заново, формирую оборотно-сальдовую, ужас, начальные остатки на некоторых счетах минусовые. 
> 
> З.Ы.  Дайте совет что это и с чем его едят.


В восьмерку встроена програмка для исправления ошибок в базах. Файлик .ехе, он находится с Програмных файлах/1cv81/bin/chdbfl.exe. Програмисты 1С лечат именно этим.

----------


## Labuh

Запарился искать *1С-Рарус: Амбулатория, редакция 1.0*, может есть у кого, выложите, pls.

----------


## anarhist1918

У кого-нибуть есть 1с Альфа-Авто4.1 с ключиком, или что бы работала

----------


## PetyaHuev

Друзья, очень нужна конфигурация розница под 8-ку, помогите у кого есть.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Друзья, очень нужна конфигурация розница под 8-ку, помогите у кого есть.


Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.6.4


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/28932454...0.6.4.rar.html
```

----------


## PetyaHuev

Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!:dance::dance::dance:

_Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут 24 секунды_
Еще один нескромный вопрос, а есть описание для конфигурации РОЗНИЦА (1С 8...). Буду очень признателен!

----------


## ArPlus

> Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!:dance::dance::dance:
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 час 18 минут 24 секунды_
> Еще один нескромный вопрос, а есть описание для конфигурации РОЗНИЦА (1С 8...). Буду очень признателен!


 Есть. Но не сканировать же! Задавай вопросы в аську или личку. Может знаю - отвечу.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 40 секунд_



> У кого-нибуть есть 1с Альфа-Авто4.1 с ключиком, или что бы работала


 Присоединяюсь к просьбе.

----------


## lelikbolik115

Доброго времени суток я хотел бу узнать как мне с версии 1С Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 8.1 версии 1.5.4.9 обновиться "до последней" (1.5.10.19 или 1.5.7.12), кто может помогите дать ссылки на устоновочный, желательно на последнюю версию

----------


## SpaceJam

здасте всем...сорри ...я новичок, подскажите плиз, гле можно скачать 1с 77 или 1с 8.0 8.1, хочу попробывать начать работать в них....хотя бы начать изучать =) спасибо заранее! ;)

----------


## lelikbolik115

можно здесь же и скачать или на сайте http://softoroom.net/topic44515.html

----------


## horyzont1

Добрый вечер! Всем спасибо за ответы и помощь!
У нас по прежнему проблемы с обновлением конфигурации УПП 1.2.6.2. Скорее всего они возникли еще давно при переходе с платформы 8.0 на 8.1. Может кто-нибудь посоветует какой-то вариант еще попробовать. Вопрос о конфигурациях 1.2.7-... по прежнему открыт.

Причина необходимости УПП только одна - ведение бух. учета (остальные изменения, которые делает фирма 1С, нас не интересуют в принципе).

Может в 1С все-таки есть что-нибудь для восстановление целостности БД? Система вываливает разные ошибки: неразрешимые ссылки, не используется регистр - по идее любая серьезная система должна подобные ошибки спокойно сама исправлять, либо удалять плохие ссылки, лично я как программист (но не 1С - программист) не вижу причин, почему весь процесс обновления проходит гладко, а на самом последнем этапе - ошибка. Проверяли, 1С 1.2.8.2 должна ставиться на 1.2.6.2 без проблем - так утверждает даже сама фирма 1С. Неужто ли остается обновлять конфигурацию 1С в полностью ручном режиме?

Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> Может в 1С все-таки есть что-нибудь для восстановление целостности БД? Система вываливает разные ошибки: неразрешимые ссылки, не используется регистр - по идее любая серьезная система должна подобные ошибки спокойно сама исправлять, либо удалять плохие ссылки, лично я как программист (но не 1С - программист) не вижу причин, почему весь процесс обновления проходит гладко, а на самом последнем этапе - ошибка. Проверяли, 1С 1.2.8.2 должна ставиться на 1.2.6.2 без проблем - так утверждает даже сама фирма 1С. Неужто ли остается обновлять конфигурацию 1С в полностью ручном режиме?


Что-бы посоветовать, нужно сначала понять, что у вас произошло:
- не проходит очередное обновление (с 1.2.6.2 на 1.2.8.2)
- а может у вас в самой базе идут ошибки и вам их надо исправить? или эти ошибки возникают после обновления.
и еще 1.2.6.2 была в двух вариантах платформы 8.0 и 8.1, а 1.2.8.2 только 8.1, какая стоит у вас

в конфигураторе в меню администрирование есть тестирование и исправление информационной базы, а также в сообщении на этом форуме пост 1167 была ссылка на C:\Program Files\1cv81\bin\chdbfl.exe, с помощью которого, также происходит исправление базы.
вы сначала просили помочь с обновлением.
оно может не проходить по причине, что несмотря на то, что у вас установлена версия 1.2.6.2, программа считает, что стоит более ранняя версия (при предыдущем обновлении глюк произошел), это можно выявить сравнением и объединением конфигураций (но только при сравнении с файлом .cf, а не cfu, я в сообщении пост 1165 ссылку давал на файл cf релиза 1.2.10.2.) 
С помощью файла cf можно производить обновление минуя несколько промежуточных релизов, т.е. вы можете сразу обновиться на релиз 1.2.10.2 (только выбор файла для обновления проводите не через поиск, а через выбор файла для обновления).
И еще базу перед обновлением нужно скопировать

----------


## SpaceJam

дак там для Казахстана )

----------


## yermakov_d

Регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2009 года.
deposit
letitbit
turbobit

----------


## musa

есть у кого нить свежий 1С:Консалтинг? типа сентябрь или октябрь 2009?

----------


## yermakov_d

> здасте всем...сорри ...я новичок, подскажите плиз, гле можно скачать 1с 77 или 1с 8.0 8.1, хочу попробывать начать работать в них....хотя бы начать изучать =) спасибо заранее! ;)


Пользуйся поиском, а вообще, все, что тебе нужно найдешь здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1028

----------


## ilgiz57

Может кто скажет, 8 ку надо обновлять последовательно? Вот у меня ред. 1.2 релиз 1.2.17.3

----------


## mpb-pavel

День добрый, может кто подскажет есть ли у кого postgeSQL пропатченый 1С для Fedora или RH самый последний интересует postgresql-8.2.14.... и выше:)

А то если честно уже перерыл везде... :(

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
День добрый, может кто подскажет есть ли у кого postgeSQL пропатченый 1С для Fedora или RH самый последний интересует postgresql-8.2.14.... и выше:)

А то если честно уже перерыл везде... :(

----------


## VictN

> Регламентированная отчетность за 3 квартал 2009 года.
> deposit
> letitbit
> turbobit


Я одного не понял...
Это разве регламентированная отчетность для 8-ки?

----------


## horyzont1

alexsmir, большое спасибо за ответ!

1С УПП 1.2.6.2 сейчас у нас стоит на платформе 8.1. Уже давненько перешли с 8.0 на 8.1. Конфигурация в целом работает, но обновляться все никак не хотела. Сейчас попробую найти ошибки с помощью утилиты и выполнить "Сравнить и объединить" (через cf файл).

----------


## asxc

Добрый всем вечер.
Сори за вопрос но:
Есть 8.1.13.41 и бухгалтерия 1.6.16.6 надо подтянуть под 1.6.19.3. (когда обновил пишет "Конфигурация не соответствует сохраненной", делал на тестовой базе)
1) Если я скачал Accnt__1_6_19_3 можно обновить?
2) Что надо чтобы обновить саму программу.
Спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> 1С УПП 1.2.6.2 сейчас у нас стоит на платформе 8.1. Уже давненько перешли с 8.0 на 8.1. Конфигурация в целом работает, но обновляться все никак не хотела. Сейчас попробую найти ошибки с помощью утилиты и выполнить "Сравнить и объединить" (через cf файл).


Вы пропробуйте не через "Сравнить и объединить", а через конфигурация - поддержка - обновить конфигурацию - выбор файла обновления и находите этот файл cf и обновление должно пройти нормально. Файл cfu включает в себя только сведения между релизами (предыдущий и следующий), а файл cf это полная конфгурация конкретного релиза (как в 7.7 при установке релиза можно выбрать установку полной конфигурации или обновления). Правда не советую делать обновления допустим с вашего релиза на полный текущий, тут в конфигурации возникнут ошибки.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 58 секунд_



> Есть 8.1.13.41 и бухгалтерия 1.6.16.6 надо подтянуть под 1.6.19.3. (когда обновил пишет "Конфигурация не соответствует сохраненной", делал на тестовой базе)
> 1) Если я скачал Accnt__1_6_19_3 можно обновить?


Если вы скачали и установили файл обновления cfu, тогда в не сможете обновиться, т.к. он предназначен для релизов 1.6.17 и выше. Вам надо файл cf (к сожалению под рукой нет) или обновиться на релиз 1.6.17, а потом на 1.6.19.

----------


## ilgiz57

А что мне надо чтоб обновиться до последней версии, у меня есть 8.1.11.67 и УПП 1.2.17.3, очень срочно надо скажите плиз?:(:

_Добавлено через 12 минут 13 секунд_
Кстати скачал релиз 1.2.24.2 полную версию, могу ли я обновиться с него?
И в нем написано что "Внимание!
Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным 
предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.14!"
мне что с начала платформу поменять, если у меня стоить 8.1.11.67? Правильно ли я мыслю?:confused::confused::confused:

----------


## alexsmir

> мне что с начала платформу поменять, если у меня стоить 8.1.11.67? Правильно ли я мыслю?


Платформу надо поменять обязательно, да и желательно обновление на полный релиз проводить сначала через 1.2.20 или 1.2.21, но можете попробовать и сразу, только копию базы обязательно сделайте.

----------


## ilgiz57

А что мне надо с самого начало моего релиза обновлять то есть, если текущий у меня 1.2.17.3, то следующий 1.2.17.4, потом 1.2.17.5............. и так далее до 1.2.24.2 И?

_Добавлено через 1 час 26 минут 58 секунд_
Все понял желательно обновлять поочередно!!!

----------


## asxc

> Если вы скачали и установили файл обновления cfu, тогда в не сможете обновиться, т.к. он предназначен для релизов 1.6.17 и выше. Вам надо файл cf (к сожалению под рукой нет) или обновиться на релиз 1.6.17, а потом на 1.6.19.


Спасибо.
Т.Е. качаю  1.6.17 ставлю его на  1.6.16.6, после этого ставлю 1.6.19. 

А как подтянуть 8.1.13.41  до текущей (как я понимаю 8.2.....)?

----------


## alexsmir

> А как подтянуть 8.1.13.41  до текущей (как я понимаю 8.2.....)?


неправильно понимаете текущая 8.1.14, а 8.2 это другая платформа (как отличаются 7.7 и 8.1)

_Добавлено через 5 минут 43 секунды_



> А что мне надо с самого начало моего релиза обновлять то есть, если текущий у меня 1.2.17.3, то следующий 1.2.17.4, потом 1.2.17.5............. и так далее до 1.2.24.2 И?


релиз 1.2.17.3 (17 - номер релиза, а 3 - версия данного релиза, были: 1, 2, - на стадии разработки, а окончательная - 3).
Вы либо обновляетесь по порядку: 17, 18, 19 и т.д. либо полным на 20 или 21, а потом на полный 24

----------


## SpaceJam

> Пользуйся поиском, а вообще, все, что тебе нужно найдешь здесь:
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1028


спасибо =) а не сможешь подсказать а какие обновления нужны например для конфигурации 1с77 и 1С:Бухгалтерия 8?:confused:

----------


## asxc

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от asxc Посмотреть сообщение
> А как подтянуть 8.1.13.41 до текущей (как я понимаю 8.2.....)?
> неправильно понимаете текущая 8.1.14, а 8.2 это другая платформа (как отличаются 7.7 и 8.1)


Спасибо. Чесно говоря всегда когда просили обновить работал с 7.7. А сейчас 8.1 со своими заморочками.

----------


## lelikbolik115

ДАК, что означает

----------


## Лельчик

Сбросьте ,пожалуйста, инсталяшку 8.1 тестовую.

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.10.1 (обновление) от 08.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## ilgiz57

Короче обновил я 1.2.17.3 на 1.2.19.1 *.cf -файлом т.е. полным я так понял, далее пробовал сами обновления 1.2.20.1 ю*.cfu-файлы, но они почему то не ставятся и 1С вылетает, далее у меня было 1.2.24.2  *.cf-файл, попробовал, он вообще мне нашел какие-то 13 несоответствий, и я не стал принимать это обновление.
В итоге остался на 1.2.19.1.:(
Потом ХАСП стал тормозить, при удаленном вызове на другом компе он пишет что "Не найден ключ", а на самом компе где установлен 1С8, запускаешь работает.
Потом бух стал нервничать пришлось вернуться к первоначальном настройкам, 5 часов работы в пустую.
Как быть почему с удаленного компа не работает, а на самом компе где установлено нормальноИ?

----------


## Hacker

> Сбросьте ,пожалуйста, инсталяшку 8.1 тестовую.


Читай тут:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...&postcount=972

----------


## horyzont1

> Вы пропробуйте не через "Сравнить и объединить", а через конфигурация - поддержка - обновить конфигурацию - выбор файла обновления и находите этот файл cf и обновление должно пройти нормально. Файл cfu включает в себя только сведения между релизами (предыдущий и следующий), а файл cf это полная конфгурация конкретного релиза (как в 7.7 при установке релиза можно выбрать установку полной конфигурации или обновления). Правда не советую делать обновления допустим с вашего релиза на полный текущий, тут в конфигурации возникнут ошибки.


Спасибо большое за ответ. Кстати, в той что я скачал здесь 1.2.10 - там даже нет файла .cfu (ну он не нужен =) ). При попытке так обновить он стал ругаться на один отчет "Внутренние заказы", я его удалил из всех интерфейсов и потом его самого. Вроде процесс пошел. Нажал сохранить конфигурацию, сохранил. 
При проверке метаданных он нашел 4 дублированных объекта - в дереве их имена идентичны, зачем и как они появились не понятно (они появились именно в процессе обновления). Эти 4 я удалил.

Но версию он по-прежнему показывает в справке "О программе" 1.2.6.2. Наверное надо еще сейчас выполнить обновление конфигурации базы данных в завершение? Попробую так сделать. Он заменит цифры версии в самом конце?

Также еще попробую проверить и протестировать конфигурацию. Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## iva2

СРОЧНО нужна конф. 1С Управляющий 1.5.2.1 от 26.08.2009

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> СРОЧНО нужна конф. 1С Управляющий 1.5.2.1 от 26.08.2009


Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8" Версия 1.5.2.1 


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/28844540...5.2.1.rar.html
```

----------


## Лельчик

На одной из машин не могу установить сервер мобильных приложений . Вsдает такое сообщение:
Приложению не удалось запуститься, поскольку  wbase81.dll не был найден. Повторная установка приложения может исправить эту проблему

----------


## asxc

> неправильно понимаете текущая 8.1.14, а 8.2 это другая платформа (как отличаются 7.7 и 8.1)


А как подтянуть 8.1.13 до 8.1.14 ?

----------


## yermakov_d

1С 8.2 - конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.19.3 (.cf)
letitbit
deposit (сам, правда, еще не ставил)

----------


## LodDog

СРОЧНО нужна конф. 1С товарищеско садоводческий кооператив. Спасибо.

----------


## Alyce

Помогите, пожалуйста.
Может есть у кого Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.15.4 *обновление базовая*
Спасибо.

----------


## Анатолий Сиб.

У кого есть обработки торгового оборудования на 1с:8 (управление торговлей)
10.3.8.9

----------


## FORMA

Кто может объяснить: каким образом можно перейти с Бухгалтерии базовой на Бухгалтерию Проф. Желательно поподробнее.

----------


## Famza

> 1С 8.2 - конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.19.3 (.cf)
> letitbit
> deposit (сам, правда, еще не ставил)


Хочу заметить, что Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.19.3 разработана под 8.1. Поэтому в свойствах конфигурации надо оставлять совместимость с 8.1.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 36 секунд_
Цитата: "Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.
"

----------


## wit2007

управление автотранспортом есть ссылки

----------


## SviFt

Здравствуйте. Выложите у кого есть ЗуП 2.5.17.8

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Проф. 2.5.17.8 от 09.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## yermakov_d

Конфигурации и обновления для 1С 8.1 с октябрьского ИТС 2009 ПРОФ
letitbit
КЛАДР с с октябрьского ИТС 2009 ПРОФ
letitbit
Зеркала долью позже

----------


## rus1059

Привет всем!!! Перелопатил весь топик и ни где не нашёл лекарства для "1С:Предприятие 8. Расширение для карманных компьютеров". Ежели у кого есть - поделитесь с неимущим...

----------


## bwp

> Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.6.4
> 
> 
> ```
> http://rapidshare.com/files/28932454...0.6.4.rar.html
> ```


Перезалейте еще раз пожалуйста. Ссылка с ограничением, уже битая. :eek::confused:

----------


## yermakov_d

1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.6.4
letitbit
Год выпуска: 2009
Версия: 1.2
Разработчик: ООО "Черноземье ИНТЕКО"
Платформа: 1c Предприятие 8.1
Совместимость с Vista: полная
Системные требования: Windows XP/2003/vista, Предприятие 8.1
Язык интерфейса: только русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется
Описание: «1c Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием» - специализированное совместное отраслевое решение компании «Черноземье ИНТЕКО» , разработано в качестве дополнения к типовой конфигурации «Управление производственным предприятием» и является комплексным решением, охватывающим основные контуры управления и учета на предприятиях агробизнеса, прежде всего, агрофирмах и агрохолдингах.
deposit

----------


## lenaonly

> управление автотранспортом есть ссылки


http://depositfiles.com/files/33xtas466

----------


## SpaceJam

срочно нужна платформа 1с 8.1 Предприятия скиньте линк плиз =) спасибо заранее. лучше с базой )

----------


## S_GRAY

> Помогите разобраться с эмулятором.
> Ставлю платформу без драйвера
> Ставлю эмулятор
> добавляю в реестр необходимые ветки
> запускаю эмулятор жму левую кнопку
> запускаю 1с не обнаружен ключ защиты
> может что не так делаю?


Движок надо ставить с драйвером, затем эмулятор, например который известен как EmulSmall (у меня установлены 3-и платформы: 7.7, 8.1, и 8.2 и все нормально работает на этом эмуляторе), затем перезагрузка и вперед.

----------


## alex_phantom

ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО!!!
Модуль “Управление проектной организацией” для “1С:Предприятие 8. Управление производственным предприятием”

ПОМОЖИТЕ

Или 1С Управление Проектной Организацией.

_Добавлено через 46 минут 51 секунду_
*lenaonly*, 
Слухай, а как ты выдрал защищённый модуль? Научи А!
А то у меня версия 3.0.2.9 уже, а у тебя 3.0.2.5. Да и вообще на будущее.

----------


## base_1c

Кто-нибудь качал Конвртация Данных 2.1.1.1.
Поделитесь, pleeese.

----------


## KTo

поддерживаю запрос на конвертацию данных, очень бы хотелось, заранее спасибо.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.1.1 (обновление) от 09.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## base_1c

> срочно нужна платформа 1с 8.1 Предприятия скиньте линк плиз =) спасибо заранее. лучше с базой )


Последняя под 8.1
http://letitbit.net/download/1824.10...upwin.rar.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Проф. 2.5.17.8 (установка) от 09.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2
*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Проф. 2.5.17.8 (обновление) от 09.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2
*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.10.1 (установка) от 08.10.2009*
скачать
зеркало #1
зеркало #2

----------


## 2208634

> 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
> Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
> версия 1.0.6.4
> letitbit
> Год выпуска: 2009
> Версия: 1.2
> Разработчик: ООО "Черноземье ИНТЕКО"
> Платформа: 1c Предприятие 8.1
> Совместимость с Vista: полная
> ...


Перезалейте пожалуйста

----------


## SpaceJam

*base_1c*, спасибо =)

----------


## lenaonly

> lenaonly, 
> Слухай, а как ты выдрал защищённый модуль? Научи А!
> А то у меня версия 3.0.2.9 уже, а у тебя 3.0.2.5. Да и вообще на будущее.


Это не я! Скачала с форума. вроде здесь.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10315

----------


## EVAPOST

Помогите с эмулятором для версии 8.1 Бухгалтерия и ЗУП пробовала все что были здесь выложены, всё равно просит ключ защиты. Читаю в readme, делаю как написано, может объяснит кто популярней?

----------


## TeKiLLo

Доброго времени суток.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обработкой КонсольЗаданий.epf
Большое спасибо.

----------


## Mister_Ugol

Доброго времени суток. 
У кого-нибудь есть 1С:Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия" или "1С:Управление производственным предприятием"? Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Zuf

Всем приветик! Есть ли у кого нибудь 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0. Заранее благодарен!!!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 14 секунд_
Уточнение! Обновление 1.0.6.6 - 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0

----------


## KTo

А полной конвертации нет ни у кого?  Выложите если не трудно.

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## pavelsur

Помогите, плиз, в какой последовательности надо обновлять Бухгалтерия предприятия с 1.6.15.5 до 1.6.19.3. можно со ссылками. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## enolik

Добрый день. Могли бы выложить конфигурацию "Альфа-Авто:Автосалон+Автосервис+  втозапчасти", лучше на ДерозитФайл. Буду очень признательна

----------


## MrRich

> Помогите, плиз, в какой последовательности надо обновлять Бухгалтерия предприятия с 1.6.15.5 до 1.6.19.3. можно со ссылками. Заранее спасибо.


Скачивай последовательно:
БП 1.6.16.6 полный комплект
БП 1.6.17.4 полный комплект (обновление 1.6.17.4)
БП 1.6.18.2 обновление
БП 1.6.19.3 обновление

----------


## qwertylion

всем привет, у кого есть конфигурация управление торговлей для 8.2, дайте ссылку

----------


## alexsmir

> всем привет, у кого есть конфигурация управление торговлей для 8.2, дайте ссылку


ссылка

----------


## KTo

А всетаки может ктонить выложит полную ковертацию 2.1.1.1

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alexsmir

> А всетаки может ктонить выложит полную ковертацию 2.1.1.1
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Выкладываю файл cf. Можно обновить любую демо базу (что-бы иметь примеры конвертаций).

----------


## ytujlzb

Ребята всем привет
 Нужна помощь 
не могу наити
1)Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ 
2)Бюджетное управление для 1С:Предприятия 8

за помощь спасибо

----------


## horyzont1

Добрый день!
Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 1С УПП 1.2.14 (ссылки letitbit уже не актуальны, те файлы уже удалены), желательно setup.

И еще если не затруднит, 1.2.17 (где-то видел, сейчас пока не нашел).

Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## cookc

Добрый день!
Выложите, плиз, 1С УПП 1.2.24.2 полную конфу или, на худой конец, 1.2.23.2, желательно на депозит или что-то похожее.

_Добавлено через 21 минуту 39 секунд_



> И еще если не затруднит, 1.2.17 (где-то видел, сейчас пока не нашел).


Могу выложить УПП 1.2.20.1 более ранних нет, нужен?

----------


## klanco

Доброго времени суток!
Форум просто класс, респект авторам, админам и участникам !
Нашел много чего интересного. 
Обращаюсь с просьбой, может есть у кого конфигурация "Румба 8 Управление отелем".
Кинте пожалуйста ссылочку.

Заранее огромное спасибо !

----------


## Sekho

> ...как подразделения - если нужна оценка показателей по ним отдельно
> 
> _Добавлено через 3 минуты 57 секунд_
> Есть "1С:Архив", подойдёт?


 

можно ссылку?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.25.1 (обновление) от 15.10.2009*
*Скрытый текст*1С:Предприятие 8
Типовая конфигурация
Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.2

Версия 1.2.25
Новое в версии
Управление производством

Оперативный учет производства
Добавлена возможность формировать документы "Выпуск продукции" на основании документов оперативного учета производства.

Расширенная аналитика учета затрат
Изменился порядок оценки незавершенного производства в случае, если

    * используется РАУЗ
    * остатки незавершенного производства на конец месяца фиксируются документом "Инвентаризация НЗП"
    * в табличной части "Материалы" документа не заполнены номенклатурные группы.

В этом случае при расчете себестоимости будут использованы значения номенклатурных групп, соответствующие номенклатуре материалов, оставшихся в НЗП.

Данные об используемой номенклатурной группе указываются в реквизите "Номенклатурная группа затрат" справочника "Номенклатура".
Управление запасами

Складские ордера
В приходные и расходные ордера добавлен новый вид операции "не определен". Этот вид операции следует указывать, если в момент оформления ордера неизвестно как эта операция будет отражаться регулярном учете.

Ордера с видом операции "не определен" можно вводить независимо от регулярных документов (например, оформить расходный ордер раньше реализации).

Формирование регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров
Добавлена возможность "пакетного" формирования регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров:

    * Поступление товаров и услуг на основании приходных ордеров
    * Реализация товаров и услуг на основании расходных ордеров 

Порядок формирования регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров настраивается в специальном справочнике "Настройки формирования документов по ордерам".

Формирование регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров запускается:

    * либо вручную с помощью специальной обработки
    * либо автоматически регламентным заданием 

Подробное описание приведено во встроенной справке. См. интерфейс "Заведующий учетом", меню "Регламентные операции"
Управление денежными средствами
Новые системы типа "Клиент-банк" получили сертификат 1С:Совместимо и добавлены в список:

    * Система Клиент-банк ЗАО Банк "Новый Символ"
    * Система Клиент-банк "Электронный Офис" ЗАО "Райффайзенбанк" 

Регламентированный учет

Формирование проводок по распределению расходов

Добавлена возможность выбрать степень детализации проводок бухгалтерского учета по распределению расходов. В зависимости от настройки можно формировать проводки:

    * либо сводные, при этом не заполняются оборотные субконто (только такой способ был в предыдущих версиях)
    * либо детальные (новый способ добавлен в версии 1.2.25)

В детальных проводках заполняются оборотные субконто:

    * при распределении производственных и общепроизводственных расходов - статьи затрат,
    * при распределении общехозяйственных расходов - статьи затрат и подразделения.

Степень детализации настраивается на закладке "Детализация затрат" учетной политики организации.
Налоговый учет по налогу на прибыль

Добавлен отчет "Анализ состояния налогового учета по налогу на прибыль" (меню "Отчеты - Анализ состояния налогового учета по налогу на прибыль").

Отчет позволяет:

    * вести анализ доходов и расходов, учитываемых при расчете налоговой базы
    * получить информацию как по видам доходов и расходов в целом, так и по отдельным объектам аналитического учета
    * оценить правильность ведения налогового учета, найти и исправить ошибки в нем

Регламентированная отчетность

Расширение номенклатуры форм регламентированной отчетности
В состав форм регламентированной отчетности добавлены:

    * декларация по единому сельскохозяйственному налогу, утвержденная приказом Минфина России от 22.06.2009 № 57н.
      Декларация имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.01, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 25.08.2009 № ШТ-7-6/429@.
    * декларация по налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением упрощенной системы налогообложения, утвержденная приказом Минфина России от 22.06.2009 № 58н;
      Декларация имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.01, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 25.08.2009 № ШТ-7-6/428@.
    * декларация по косвенным налогам (налогу на добавленную стоимость и акцизам) при ввозе товаров на территорию Российской Федерации с территории Республики Беларусь в редакции приказ Минфина России от 31.07.2009 г. № 83н;
      Выгрузка декларации приведена в соответствие приказу ФНС России от 30.09.2009 № ММ-7-6/482@. 

Изменения в электронном представлении форм регламентированной отчетности
Выгрузка форм регламентированной отчетности в форматах версии 2.00/2.01, 3.00 доработана в соответствии с требованиями приказа ФНС России от 20.08.2009 № ММ-7-6/426@.

Методические изменения
Для декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций в редакции приказа Минфина России от 05.05.2008 № 54н доработан алгоритм переноса налоговой базы из строки 100 Листа 05 или строки 530 листа 06 в Приложение № 4 к Листу 02 или в Лист 02 при отсутствии в указанном Приложении и/или Листе экземпляров с признаком налогоплательщика «1»: в том случае, если в указанном Приложении и/или Листе экземпляры с признаком налогоплательщика «1», переноса налоговой базы из Листа 05 и/или 06 не происходит, при этом выдается соответствующее предупреждение в окно сообщений

Технологические изменения
В конфигурации обновлены шаблоны машиночитаемых форм бухгалтерской отчетности
Сервисные возможности

Управление доступом пользователей к информации

    * Для роли "Менеджер по закупкам" недоступны для изменения документы:
          o Внутренний заказ
          o Корректировка внутреннего заказа
          o Закрытие внутренних заказов
          o Заказ поставщику
          o Корректировка заказа поставщику
          o Закрытие заказов поставщикам
    * Для роли "Менеджер по продажам" недоступны для изменения документы:
          o Внутренний заказ
          o Корректировка внутреннего заказа
          o Закрытие внутренних заказов
          o Заказ покупателя
          o Изменение заказа покупателя
          o Корректировка заказа покупателя
          o Закрытие заказов покупателей
    * Только для роли "Настройка НСИ" предоставлены права:
          o на изменение банковских счетов организаций
          o к обработке "Загрузка банков"
    * Добавлена возможность разделять доступ к спецификациям номенклатуры 

Определение счетов при проведении документов
Счета доходов и расходов при проведении документа "Отчет о розничных продажах" определяются с учетом флага учетной политики организации "Розничная торговля облагается ЕНВД".
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## ytujlzb

Ребята у кого есть 
1)Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ
1С Предприятие 8 CRM   ПРОФ

----------


## alexsmir

> И еще если не затруднит, 1.2.17 (где-то видел, сейчас пока не нашел)


УПП версия 1.2.17.3 полная
часть 1
часть 2
УПП 1.2.14.1 обновление (файл в архиве, но скачать можно)

_Добавлено через 8 минут 2 секунды_



> выложите, плиз, 1С УПП 1.2.24.2 полную конфу


Здесь

----------


## alexsmir

> Конфигурация "Консолидация" ПРОФ


Консолидация ПРОФ (полная)  1.3.2.2
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения (полная) 1.0.9.3

_Добавлено через 10 минут 0 секунд_
УПП+CRM Prof (1.2.24.1/1.2.5.1) полная установка

----------


## ytujlzb

*alexsmir*, спасибо огромное

----------


## alexsmir

> можно ссылку?


С:Архив 8. Ознакомительная версия 1.0.2.4

----------


## zlataan79

Пожалуйста дайте ссылочку на 1с 8 Элит строительство

_Добавлено через 5 минут 53 секунды_
Как правильно и без потерь перейти с 1с 7.7 4* на 1с 7.7 5*

----------


## nick_E

КАМИН:Кадровый учет. Версия 2.0 плиз! :)

----------


## defender300

подскажите пожалуйста как запустить конфигурацию "Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство"
ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО!

----------


## MrRich

*БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ, редакция 2.0*
Тестовый релиз 2.0.8.2 от 13.10.2009
Letitbit.net

----------


## yermakov_d

Бухгалтерия сельхозпредприятия
Год выпуска: 2009
Версия: 1.2
Разработчик: ООО "Черноземье ИНТЕКО"
Платформа: 1c Предприятие 8.1
Совместимость с Vista: полная
Системные требования: Windows XP/2003/vista, Предприятие 8.1
Язык интерфейса: только русский
Таблэтка: Не требуется
Описание: «1c Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием» - специализированное совместное отраслевое решение компании «Черноземье ИНТЕКО» , разработано в качестве дополнения к типовой конфигурации «Управление производственным предприятием» и является комплексным решением, охватывающим основные контуры управления и учета на предприятиях агробизнеса, прежде всего, агрофирмах и агрохолдингах.
letitbit

----------


## ArPlus

Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом (базовая)" Последний релиз есть у кого?

----------


## yermakov_d

1С Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства" 1.1.12.1
letitbit
1С Конфигурация "Управление проэктной организацией" 1.2.22.3 
letitbit
1С Конфигурация "Зарплата и управление персоналом" 2.5.17.8
letitbit
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.
Ознакомительная версия.
letitbit

----------


## emercomp

привет всем, а есть у кого "Управление сервисным центром"?

----------


## Mister_Ugol

У кого-нибудь есть 1С:Аренда и управление недвижимостью для "1С:Бухгалтерия" или "1С:Управление производственным предприятием"? Буду очень признателен.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" (обновление) 2.0.7.4 от 16.10.2009*
*Скрытый текст*Новое в версии

    * Перейти к сайту Интернет - ИТС (www.its.1c.ru) можно непосредственно из программы. На сайте размещены материалы информационно-технической поддержки:
          o Обновления программ "1С:Предприятие",
          o Практические и методические рекомендации по работе с программами "1С:Предприятие",
          o Справочник типовых хозяйственных операций с инструкциями по оформлению в учетных программах фирмы "1С",
          o Практика оформления учетных операций по начислению зарплаты и кадровому учету в программах фирмы "1С",
          o Справочники по налогам и сборам, подробные комментарии с учетом "ловушек" законодательства,
          o Материалы ведущих экономических изданий (БУХ.1С, РНК, ПБУ, Бухгалтерский учет, Финансовая газета),
          o Аналитические мониторинги законодательства,
          o Актуальная нормативно-правовая информация от компании "Гарант" (еженедельное обновление);
    * Упрощен учет расчетов с контрагентами:
          o В документах поступления и реализации можно выбрать один из способов зачета аванса:
                + зачет всех авансов в рамках договора, 
                + зачет авансов по определенному документу,
                + не зачитывать авансы; 
          o В документах оплаты можно выбрать один из способов распределения оплаты:
                + распределение суммы оплаты между погашением задолженности по договору и авансом,
                + распределение суммы оплаты между погашением задолженности по определенному документу и авансом,
                + не погашать долги, всю сумму относить на аванс; 
          o Акт сверки взаиморасчетов можно формировать по группе договоров;
    * Добавлены новые возможности по учету ТМЦ:
          o Основной тип цен номенклатуры можно указать в настройках пользователя,
          o В справочнике "Номера ГТД" можно создавать группы номеров ГТД,
          o Для складов с видом неавтоматизированная торговая точка можно указать номенклатурную группу розничной выручки,
          o В документах "Отчет комиссионера (агента) о продажах", "Комплектация номенклатуры", "Перемещение товаров" можно указать партию, из которой будет производиться списание и сумму списания,
          o Документ "Поступление товаров и услуг" можно вводить на основании документа "Доверенность",
          o При проведении инвентаризации товаров на складе в печатных формах можно указать дату начала и окончания инвентаризации, номер и дату приказа о проведении инвентаризации, членов инвентаризационной комиссии. Также можно распечатать приказ о проведении инвентаризации (унифицированная форма ИНВ-22);
    * Добавлены новые возможности по учету НДС:
          o Счет-фактуру можно ввести на основании документов поступления и реализации,
          o При формировании "Книги продаж" можно вывести реквизиты продавца вместо реквизитов покупателей по счетам-фактурам на выданные авансы,
          o При формировании "Книги покупок" можно вывести реквизиты покупателей вместо реквизитов продавца по счетам-фактурам на полученные авансы;
    * Обновлена шапка отчетов "Книга покупок" и "Книга продаж" - добавлен текст "в ред. от 26.05.2009 г. №451";
    * Развитие стандартных отчетов:
          o В отчете "Оборотно-сальдовая ведомость" предусмотрена возможность отбора по списку организаций и подразделений,
          o В отчет "Универсальный отчет" можно вывести дополнительные реквизиты документов и справочников, а также контактную информацию контрагентов, физических лиц, подразделений. Предусмотрена возможность отбора, сортировки и т.д., 
    * Автоматизирована выгрузка данных в конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом";
    * Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

Смотрите также

   1.
      Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигураций версии 2.0.6.3. Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm;
      Порядок обновления релиза и дополнительная информация приведена в файле ReadMe.txt;
   2.
      Перечень изменений в релизе и исправленные ошибки приведен в файле Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП. Версия 2.0.7. Изменения в версии.mxl;
   3.
      Конфигурация адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" Инструкция по переходу содержится в файле 1cv8upd.htm.
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## PetyaHuev

Друзья, помогите!!! Необходима 1С бухгалтерия 8 вместе с платформой. Буду очень признателен за рабочий вариант.

----------


## alexsmir

> Друзья, помогите!!! Необходима 1С бухгалтерия 8 вместе с платформой. Буду очень признателен за рабочий вариант.


платформа
бухгалтерия 8
эмуль
все ссылки этого форума (только поиском поработать)

----------


## gansevgeny

У кого есть что-нибудь по лесхозу

----------


## ElenaP

Добрый всем вечер!
Простите за глупый вопрос, но я с 8-кой никогда не работала и не очень если честно пока вней разбираюсь, но очень надо. Вся надежда только на вас и ваш чудный форум. Объясните мне плиз я вот скачала версию платформы 8.2, под нее должны быть свои конфигурации т.е. специально для 8.2? Если да то где их взять. И вообще сколько этих конфигураций? Я если честно теряюсь.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alexsmir

> Добрый всем вечер!
> Простите за глупый вопрос, но я с 8-кой никогда не работала и не очень если честно пока вней разбираюсь, но очень надо. Вся надежда только на вас и ваш чудный форум. Объясните мне плиз я вот скачала версию платформы 8.2, под нее должны быть свои конфигурации т.е. специально для 8.2? Если да то где их взять. И вообще сколько этих конфигураций? Я если честно теряюсь.
> Заранее спасибо!


Сейчас все работают на платформе 8.1 (последний релиз 14). Конфигурации для нее можно найти по ссылкам выше (пост 1). Переход на 8.2 только в долгосрочных планах и разработанные под нее конфигурации работают в тестовом режиме

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_



> привет всем, а есть у кого "Управление сервисным центром"?


попробуй посмотреть здесь

----------


## defender300

доброго времени суток!! подскажите пожалуйста как все это установить? очень нужно.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 16 секунд_



> Все, что касается хлебобулочного и кондитерского производства:
> 1.2.4.13 Updsetup letitbit
> 1.2.3.16 Updsetup Letitbit
> 1.2.5.13 Updsetup Letitbit 
> 1.1.3.52]Setup letitbit
> Качать с обменников удобно вот этим:
> Jdownloader




спасибо большое,но у меня возник вопрос, как установить конфигурацию, уже все перепробовал, не запускается:(:confused:

----------


## Cobranet

Народ, помогите, нужны обновления для "Управления торговлей", версии обновлений: 10.3.3.3, 10.3.5.1, 10.3.7.8.
У кого есть? поделитесь пожалуйста, очень надо...

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 25 секунд_
Update на "Управление торговлей" 10.3.7.8 нашел, осталось найти 10.3.3.3 и 10.3.5.1, у кого есть выложите пожалуйста.

----------


## Axelk

Привет.
Кто может поделиться конфой Полиграфия?

----------


## yermakov_d

1С предприятие Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.7.4 (обновление) от 19.10.2009 года
letitbit
sharingmatrix
deposit

1C УПП версия 1.2.25.1 (обновление) от 15.10.2009 
sharingmatrix
letitbit

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Народ, помогите, нужны обновления для "Управления торговлей", версии обновлений: 10.3.3.3, 10.3.5.1, 10.3.7.8.
> У кого есть? поделитесь пожалуйста, очень надо...
> 
> _Добавлено через 4 минуты 25 секунд_
> Update на "Управление торговлей" 10.3.7.8 нашел, осталось найти 10.3.3.3 и 10.3.5.1, у кого есть выложите пожалуйста.


Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.5.1


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/29538042...3.5.1.rar.html
```

Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.3.3


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/29538720...3.3.3.rar.html
```

----------


## Axelk

Может я окосел, но что-то не могу найти 1 С Упрощенка 1.6.19.3 *(не обновление, а чистая установка).*
Кто  встречал киньте ссылку.

----------


## klanco

Всем доброго времени суток. Кто-нибудь может подсказать, есть ли конфигурации для гостиничного бизнеса ? Искал "Румба 8 Управление отелем", нет ссылок. Может кто какие аналоги посоветует ?

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 7bf

1С:Предприятие 8
Библиотека стандартных подсистем, редакция 1.0, 
Версия 1.0.4 (отдельным архивом)

http://ifolder.ru/14591551

----------


## #zmey#

Доброго времени суток. подскажите есть ли обновление для платформы 8.1.13.41 или уже ставится 8.2И?

----------


## Cobranet

> Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.5.1
> 
> 	Код:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/29538042...гурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.3.3
> 
> 	Код:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/29538720...3.3.3.rar.html


А есть обновление "Управления торговлей" не базовая версии, а проф? номер обновления 10.3.3.3
Народ выложите у кого есть это обновление, плиз.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> А есть обновление "Управления торговлей" не базовая версии, а проф? номер обновления 10.3.3.3
> Народ выложите у кого есть это обновление, плиз.


Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 версия 10.3.3.3


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/29582779...3.3.3.rar.html
```

----------


## Magika

Не могу найти Управление строительной организацией, и диски ИТС строительство очень редко выкладываются:confused:. Очень прошу выложите ссылочку у кого имеется. Заранее большое спасибо:blush:

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Не могу найти Управление строительной организацией, и диски ИТС строительство очень редко выкладываются:confused:. Очень прошу выложите ссылочку у кого имеется. Заранее большое спасибо:blush:


Да вроде и не было здесь. Есть только Конфигурация "Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.12.1

----------


## Magika

*Nester Mihnenk*, Спасибо за ответ, вопрос по подрядчику, где бы мне его скачать, я скачала 4.1 1.10.1, там файл cf, а как его воткнуть в 1с не знаю.

----------


## klanco

Создай пустую базу(без конфигурации). Зайди в конфигуратор. Конфигурация->Загрузить конфигурацию из файла. Выбираешь скачанный файл. После загрузки обновляешь конфу (F7) и можно работать :D


> *Nester Mihnenk*, Спасибо за ответ, вопрос по подрядчику, где бы мне его скачать, я скачала 4.1 1.10.1, там файл cf, а как его воткнуть в 1с не знаю.

----------


## Magika

Установила подрядчика, а он при входе пишет не найден файл защиты конфигурации, что это такое и как исправить?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Установила подрядчика, а он при входе пишет не найден файл защиты конфигурации, что это такое и как исправить?


Покупать лицензию. Или удалять это все в конфигураторе. Вроде не ругается при запуске. Дальше не знаю пока не работал.

----------


## 7bf

> Доброго времени суток. подскажите есть ли обновление для платформы 8.1.13.41 или уже ставится 8.2И?


Последний релиз для 8.1 - 8.1.14.72.

----------


## alexsmir

> А есть обновление "Управления торговлей" не базовая версии, а проф? номер обновления 10.3.3.3
> Народ выложите у кого есть это обновление, плиз


Что просишь, то и выкладывают (выложено обновление ПРОФ, у не установочный файл, как 10.3.5)

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 11 секунд_



> Доброго времени суток. подскажите есть ли обновление для платформы 8.1.13.41 или уже ставится 8.2И?


посмотри мои посты 855 и 858
в 855 ошибка при ссылке на платформу
смотреть здесь:

----------


## AndrewBoard

> С:Архив 8. Ознакомительная версия 1.0.2.4


Спасите-помогите кто может!
Ставлю 1С:Архив 1.0.2.4 на Платформу 8.2 - сколько раз не ставил (дистрибутивы в разных местах качал) -ошибка одна и та же - при загрузке... На скрине ошибка:



Все другие конфигурации работают идеально.

Заранее спасибо Люди Добрые!

----------


## alexsmir

> Ставлю 1С:Архив 1.0.2.4 на Платформу 8.2 - сколько раз не ставил (дистрибутивы в разных местах качал) -ошибка одна и та же - при загрузке... На скрине ошибка:


На похожие ошибки жаловался один юзер при установке управления небольшой фирмой, но я у себя устанавливал, все нормально. (может проблема в платформе, та ли версия, проверено, если, что идет не так, то надо делать последовательно с самого начала). Мне сейчас не до этого, полетела система на компе, потихоньку восстанавливаю

----------


## hedin10

> Помигите найти «1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия птицефабрики»


Поддреживаю! Очень нужна!

----------


## 7bf

*1С:Предприятие 8. Пиво-безалкогольный комбинат*

Выложите, пожалуйста, конфигурацию, если у кого есть. Очень интересно посмотреть на неё.

----------


## tomb

Выложите или киньте ссылку на 1с8 Упрощенка 1.6.19.3(установка)

----------


## chizar

Доброго времени суток!
Уважаемые форумчане, очень надеюсь на вашу помощь:
Необходима конфигурация "управление сервисным центром" (3.1.0.10 и выше) 
Или ссылки на продукты др. разработчика
(на форуме есть ссылочки на 3.0.1.15 сообщение #136, может есть у кого то доработанный релиз?)
заранее благодарен:))

----------


## Форест Гамп

Привет всему сообществу!
Задумал найти конфигурацию "Производство строительных материалов" да вот что-то не выходит. Надеюсь на вашу помощь.

----------


## ad2017

привет. есть 1с Предприниматель 8

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> привет. есть 1с Предприниматель 8


В топе посмотри. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая

----------


## SeverBaP

Нужна конфигурация 1С:Платежные документы, срочно!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Нужна конфигурация 1С:Платежные документы, срочно!


Есть только обновление
Конфигурация "Платежные документы" Версия 1.0.2.3


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/29681419...0.2.3.rar.html
```

Покопался в архивах  и нашел


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/296823164/PayDocs.rar.html
```

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.11.3 (обновление) от 23.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

----------


## Форест Гамп

Доброго вечера!
Други, ну очень нужно найти "Производство строительных материалов" (от ИТРП). Знаю, что точно есть на дисках ИТС: Строительство. Посодействуйте в поиске. Спасибо заранее!

----------


## streich

Ищу  управление транспортной логистикой ломаную, может есть у кого?
 В ограниченной версии ни чего не понимаю... :confused:

----------


## Makcik76

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые! Такой вопрос (может не в тему), При загрузке данных из 7.7 в 8.1 пишет: "Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML(5700)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (МетодНачисленияАмортизац  иНУ)" Метод в семерке установлен, я в тупике, загрузить не получается никаким способом! Подскажите что можно сделать!

----------


## alex.gersen

После обновления 82 в июне и последнего релиза, ошибка выскакивает не тока такая, но и ещё куча.
еально, под последнем релизом более мение под Веб работает, но лучше дождаться официально нового релиза конфы.
Ошибки связаны с самой платформой...

----------


## qwertylion

всем привет у кого есть обновление версии управление торговлей 10.3.6.8, дай те ссылку

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.6.8 (обновление) от 29.10.2008*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.7.8 (обновление) от 03.04.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## qwertylion

а какие следующие обновления должны идти? 3.7.8 я уже скачал, а дальше?

----------


## kws

> 3.7.8 я уже скачал, а дальше?


следующее обновление ищи в шапке топика !

----------


## qwertylion

ок, спасибо

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_
а как проверить, правильно ли обновилась база, какие ошибки?

----------


## Troll

Здрасьте! Если есть у кого конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" какой-нить из релизов от 1.5.13 -1.5.17 (только установка, не обновление) на платформу 8.0, не откажите в любезности;)..

----------


## Peter37

Здравствуйте, подсткажите как можно поступить в данной ситуации: Есть Hasp ключ от лицензионной 1с8.1 как установить другие конфиги и платформы? Пользуюсь на ноутбуке УТ на базе 8.1 хочу поставить Консолидацию, УПП, ЗУП,  БУХ,  и 8.2, что может помочь нужно ли будет эмуляторы ставить или можно на этом хаспе всё завести?

----------


## alex.gersen

Peter37:
Если стандартные конфигурации, то будут работать при наличии ключа. но вопрос в том, что они не будут лицензированными, и вы не можете их использовать в хозяйственной деятельности.

----------


## None777

а где можно взять вот такую V8UAT.dll диэлэльку и вот такой Config.xml файлик? ну очень надо посмотреть что за конфигурация Пассажирские перевозки и такси версия 3.0 скачал установил а запустить не могу ругается, что по этому адресу 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Protect\LocalProtect нет V8UAT.dll 
нарисовал dll-ку заругался что Config.xml нет, нарисовал конфиг вобще обиделся казал что у меня winda не NTишная :D, а потом ругнулся типо проходи тест заново...
может кто поможет с ентим 1С жадиной разобраться:blush:

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1. Конфигурация "Воинская часть" 1.0.3.1 (обновление) от 05.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.2.1 (установка) от 07.07.2008*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.3.1 (обновление) от 26.10.2008*
*Скрытый текст*Управление производством

Расширенная аналитика учета затрат
Изменился порядок оценки незавершенного производства в случае, если в табличной части "Материалы" документа "Инвентаризация НЗП" не заполнены номенклатурные группы.
В этом случае при расчете себестоимости будут использованы значения номенклатурных групп, соответствующие номенклатуре материалов, оставшихся в НЗП.

Данные об используемой номенклатурной группе указываются в реквизите "Номенклатурная группа затрат" справочника "Номенклатура"

Устранены следующие ограничения расширенной аналитики учета затрат:
- учет себестоимости набор-комплектов

Документ "Расчет плановой себестоимости продукции"
Добавлен документ "Расчет плановой себестоимости продукции". Предназначен для расчета плановой себестоимости продукции и сохранения результата расчета в информационной базе.
Управление запасами

Складские ордера
В приходные и расходные ордера добавлен новый вид операции "не определен". Этот вид операции следует указывать, если в момент оформления ордера неизвестно как эта операция будет отражаться регулярном учете.

Ордера с видом операции "не определен" можно вводить независимо от регулярных документов (например, оформить расходный ордер раньше реализации).

Формирование регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров
Добавлена возможность "пакетного" формирования регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров:

    * Поступление товаров и услуг на основании приходных ордеров
    * Реализация товаров и услуг на основании расходных ордеров 

Порядок формирования регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров настраивается в специальном справочнике "Настройки формирования документов по ордерам".

Формирование регулярных документов на основании складских ордеров запускается:

    * либо вручную с помощью специальной обработки
    * либо автоматически регламентным заданием 

Подробное описание приведено во встроенной справке. См. интерфейс "Заведующий учетом", меню "Регламентные операции"
Управление денежными средствами
Новые системы типа "Клиент-банк" получили сертификат 1С:Совместимо и добавлены в список:

    * Система Клиент-банк ЗАО Банк "Новый Символ"
    * Система Клиент-банк "Электронный Офис" ЗАО "Райффайзенбанк" 

Учет основных средств и нематериальных активов

Постоянные разницы в оценке амортизации при модернизации ОС

Расчет постоянных разниц в оценке амортизации для модернизированных основных средств проводится на основании специальных данных о постоянных разницах в оценке стоимости ОС для амортизации. Аналогично расчету величины амортизации по бухгалтерскому учету, который проводится на основании специальных данных об оценке стоимости ОС для амортизации.

Величина постоянных разниц в стоимости ОС для вычисления амортизации записывается в регистр сведений "Параметры амортизации ОС (налоговый учет)" при принятии к учету ОС или при вводе остатков, а также при модернизации ОС.

В случае, если в информационной базе учтена модернизация основных средств, для правильного расчета постоянных разниц в оценке амортизации необходимо:

    * либо перепровести документы, связанные с модернизированными основными средствами и обновить заполнение табличных частей документов модернизации ОС
    * либо добавить информацию о постоянных разницах в оценке ОС для амортизации в регистр сведений "Параметры амортизации ОС (налоговый учет)" с помощью документа "Изменение параметров начисления амортизации".

Учет НДС

Удалены регистры учета расчетов для целей НДС
Удалены регистры учета расчетов для целей НДС:

    * НДС расчеты с поставщиками
    * НДС расчеты с покупателями
    * НДС учет распределенных оплат покупателей

Регистр "НДС учет распределенных оплат поставщикам" используется только для хранения информации о расчетах с бюджетом при исполнении обязанностей налогового агента и при начислении НДС по строительно-монтажным работам для собственного потребления.

В иных случаях, для целей НДС, где это требуется, используются данные регистров "Расчеты по приобретению (бухгалтерский учет)" и "Расчеты по реализации (бухгалтерский учет)".

Обработка "Проведение документов по регистрам НДС"
При выполнении обработки "Проведение документов по регистрам НДС" могут быть указаны виды движений, которые требуется формировать:

    * Проводить документы оперативно: выполняется перепроведение документов для целей НДС, аналогичное оперативному проведению.
    * Проводить документы по партионному учету НДС: выполняется проведение документа по партиям для целей НДС. При использовании РАУЗ выполнение обработки с проведением по партиям обязательно
    * Проводить документы по взаиморасчетам для НДС: выполняется проведение для учета курсовых и суммовых разниц для целей НДС, аналогичное оперативному проведению.

Регламентированный учет

Формирование проводок по распределению расходов

Добавлена возможность выбрать степень детализации проводок бухгалтерского учета по распределению расходов. В зависимости от настройки можно формировать проводки:

    * либо сводные, при этом не заполняются оборотные субконто (только такой способ был в предыдущих версиях)
    * либо детальные (новый способ добавлен в версии 1.0.3)

В детальных проводках заполняются оборотные субконто:

    * при распределении производственных и общепроизводственных расходов - статьи затрат,
    * при распределении общехозяйственных расходов - статьи затрат и подразделения.

Степень детализации настраивается на закладке "Детализация затрат" учетной политики организации.
Налоговый учет по налогу на прибыль

Добавлен отчет "Анализ состояния налогового учета по налогу на прибыль" (меню "Отчеты - Анализ состояния налогового учета по налогу на прибыль").

Отчет позволяет:

    * вести анализ доходов и расходов, учитываемых при расчете налоговой базы
    * получить информацию как по видам доходов и расходов в целом, так и по отдельным объектам аналитического учета
    * оценить правильность ведения налогового учета, найти и исправить ошибки в нем

Регламентированная отчетность

Расширение номенклатуры форм регламентированной отчетности
В состав форм регламентированной отчетности добавлены:

    * декларация по единому сельскохозяйственному налогу, утвержденная приказом Минфина России от 22.06.2009 № 57н.
      Декларация имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.01, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 25.08.2009 № ШТ-7-6/429@.
    * декларация по налогу, уплачиваемому в связи с применением упрощенной системы налогообложения, утвержденная приказом Минфина России от 22.06.2009 № 58н;
      Декларация имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате версии 5.01, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 25.08.2009 № ШТ-7-6/428@.
    * декларация по косвенным налогам (налогу на добавленную стоимость и акцизам) при ввозе товаров на территорию Российской Федерации с территории Республики Беларусь в редакции приказ Минфина России от 31.07.2009 г. № 83н;
      Выгрузка декларации приведена в соответствие приказу ФНС России от 30.09.2009 № ММ-7-6/482@. 

Изменения в электронном представлении форм регламентированной отчетности
Выгрузка форм регламентированной отчетности в форматах версии 2.00/2.01, 3.00 доработана в соответствии с требованиями приказа ФНС России от 20.08.2009 № ММ-7-6/426@.

Методические изменения
Для декларации по налогу на прибыль организаций в редакции приказа Минфина России от 05.05.2008 № 54н доработан алгоритм переноса налоговой базы из строки 100 Листа 05 или строки 530 листа 06 в Приложение № 4 к Листу 02 или в Лист 02 при отсутствии в указанном Приложении и/или Листе экземпляров с признаком налогоплательщика «1»: в том случае, если в указанном Приложении и/или Листе экземпляры с признаком налогоплательщика «1», переноса налоговой базы из Листа 05 и/или 06 не происходит, при этом выдается соответствующее предупреждение в окно сообщений

Технологические изменения
В конфигурации обновлены шаблоны машиночитаемых форм бухгалтерской отчетности

Внесены изменения в регламентированные отчеты 4ФСС и 4аФСС

    * Форма расчетной ведомости по средствам Фонда социального страхования РФ 4-ФСС обновлена в соответствии с Постановлением ФСС РФ от 13.04.2009 г. N 92 "Об изменении некоторых актов Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации".
    * Форма отчета по страховым взносам, добровольно уплачиваемым в Фонд социального страхования РФ отдельными категориями страхователей, 4а-ФСС обновлена в соответствии с Постановлением ФСС РФ от 13.04.2009 г. N 92 "Об изменении некоторых актов Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации".

Сервисные возможности

Управление доступом пользователей к информации

    * Для роли "Менеджер по закупкам" недоступны для изменения документы:
          o Внутренний заказ
          o Корректировка внутреннего заказа
          o Закрытие внутренних заказов
          o Заказ поставщику
          o Корректировка заказа поставщику
          o Закрытие заказов поставщикам
    * Для роли "Менеджер по продажам" недоступны для изменения документы:
          o Внутренний заказ
          o Корректировка внутреннего заказа
          o Закрытие внутренних заказов
          o Заказ покупателя
          o Изменение заказа покупателя
          o Корректировка заказа покупателя
          o Закрытие заказов покупателей
    * Только для роли "Настройка НСИ" предоставлены права:
          o на изменение банковских счетов организаций
          o к обработке "Загрузка банков"
    * Добавлена возможность разделять доступ к спецификациям номенклатуры 

Инструмент "Закрытие месяца"
Внесены изменения в состав выполняемых регламентных операций и в схему процедуры закрытия месяца:

    * изменен состав регламентных операций для организаций применяющих УСН (удалена лишняя операция "Выполнить распределение расходов по видам деятельности")
    * изменена схема расчета НДС (порядок формирования записей книги покупок и книги продаж)

Отложенное проведение
Добавлена возможность выполнить настройку допроведения документов:

    * задать ключевые параметры допроведения документов, которые будут использоваться по умолчанию (период, обрабатываемые документы)
    * настроить автоматический запуск допроведения документов по расписанию

Определение счетов при проведении документов
Счета доходов и расходов при проведении документа "Отчет о розничных продажах" определяются с учетом флага учетной политики организации "Розничная торговля облагается ЕНВД".
Переход на версию 8.2 платформы "1С:Предприятие"

Конфигурация адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2". Инструкция по переходу содержится в файле 1cv8upd.htm.

Смотрите также

    Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm.
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Форест Гамп

Всем добрейший вечерок!
Если здесь есть тот, кто знает где взять конфигурацию "Производство строительных материалов" - отзовитесь!
Очень нужна ваша помощь!

----------


## musa

Добрый день!
Есть у кого, конфигурация по производству пластиковых окон - отзовитесь пожалуйста!
Премного благодарен!

----------


## garadgan

У меня следующий вопрос...Пытаюсь вставить классификаторы в комплексную автоматизацию, в программе регионы показываются иероглифами. Может кто подскажет что и как сделать?

----------


## OlegAl

Доброго времени суток! Прошу помощи, нужна конфигурация "Платежные документы" 8.1, а если точнее, то правила конвертации для переноса данных из ПД 8.1 в БП 8.1 последний релиз. Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## dsam

> Доброго времени суток! Прошу помощи, нужна конфигурация "Платежные документы" 8.1, а если точнее, то правила конвертации для переноса данных из ПД 8.1 в БП 8.1 последний релиз. Спасибо за помощь!


Тоже занимаюсь этим вопросом. Насколько я понял "файл правил обмена" надо самому создавать с помощью конфигурации "Конвертация данных".

----------


## Форест Гамп

И все же не теряю надежды - ищу "Производство строительных материалов"...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 43 секунды_
Больше скажу - знаю где лежит, но там меня встречает Trojan-Downloader.JS.Iframe.bwt. А вот где бы еще найти сей продукт - пока вопрос.

----------


## lenotk

Люди добрые, ну дайте пожалуйста хоть одним глазком взгянуть на Аренду и управление недвижимостью для УПП... Покупать кота в мешке не хочется...

----------


## BSS

Подскажите,плж. В конфигураторе не могу изменить модуль объекта (напр., "Документа"), т.к. весит замок с текстом "Объект поставщика не редактируется". Это что - базовая версия?

----------


## yakton

```
[QUOTE] None777  

а где можно взять вот такую V8UAT.dll диэлэльку и вот такой Config.xml файлик? ну очень надо посмотреть что за конфигурация Пассажирские перевозки и такси версия 3.0 скачал установил а запустить не могу ругается, что по этому адресу
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Protect\LocalProtect нет V8UAT.dll
нарисовал dll-ку заругался что Config.xml нет, нарисовал конфиг вобще обиделся казал что у меня winda не NTишная , а потом ругнулся типо проходи тест заново...
может кто поможет с ентим 1С жадиной разобраться [/QUOTE]
```

это файлы поставляются с конфой и с ключем... если подоткнеш файлы, запросит ключ... а его у тебя нет... единственная возможность, это обойти защиту в самой 1с... но это нарушение лицензии...

----------


## ZERDOV

> Подскажите,плж. В конфигураторе не могу изменить модуль объекта (напр., "Документа"), т.к. весит замок с текстом "Объект поставщика не редактируется". Это что - базовая версия?


При редактировании любой конфигурации ее нужно снять с поддержки:
Конфигурация > Поддержка> Настройка поддержки кнопка  *Включить возможность изменений*

----------


## 7bf

> У меня следующий вопрос...Пытаюсь вставить классификаторы в комплексную автоматизацию, в программе регионы показываются иероглифами. Может кто подскажет что и как сделать?


Кодировку поменять перед загрузкой классификатора.

----------


## Gishmaster

Если чего - не пинайте)  Интересуют классификаторы, вроде нет в шапке. Установлена Базовая версия 1.6.18.2.  И не подскажите, как устанавливать обновления? тк простая установка ничего не дала. неужели тупо ручками переносить из одной версии в другую?

----------


## lenaonly

> У меня следующий вопрос...Пытаюсь вставить классификаторы в комплексную автоматизацию, в программе регионы показываются иероглифами. Может кто подскажет что и как сделать?


Я тоже билась. Вот этот kladr поставила без проблем:
http://depositfiles.com/files/wtvpt5uyl

----------


## 7bf

> И не подскажите, как устанавливать обновления? тк простая установка ничего не дала. неужели тупо ручками переносить из одной версии в другую?


Если речь об обновлениях конфигурации, то после установки обновления нужно открыть базу в конфигураторе, зайти в "Конфигурация - Поддержка - Обновить конфигурацию" и далее по логике событий...

_Добавлено через 6 минут 4 секунды_



> *Помогите!!!*
> очень нужна ссылка на updsetup_1.6.17.4 или updsetup_1.6.18.2 базовая


Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая. Версия 1.6.18.2
Дистрибутив обновления: http://ifolder.ru/14728444

----------


## lenaonly

> Если мне ещё и с классификаторами помогут. Ссылочку бы)


см.выше 923

----------


## Aleksan

Здравствуйте проблема такова есть программный продукт 1с 8. 6,10 редакт. На ней есть наработанная база с редактом 6,10 какие бы я обновления не ставил 1с ка не принимает говорит мол обновления не найдены максимум я добился что она принела 6,11 , но после того массовые ошибки и вылетает в конфигуратор мол доделать кие нибудь команды но я покамись в них не разбераюсь вот пожайлуста помогите как мне обновить  1с ку до версии 6,19, не потеряв данные конфигуратор не базовый. Перепробывал все обновленния не принимает даже роднные

----------


## KosPin

здравстуйте. не могу установить таблетку под сервер 2008 х 64 Поделитесь, пожалуйста, рабочим вариантом и инструкцией.

----------


## 1c-work

> Здравствуйте проблема такова есть программный продукт 1с 8. 6,10 редакт. На ней есть наработанная база с редактом 6,10 какие бы я обновления не ставил 1с ка не принимает говорит мол обновления не найдены максимум я добился что она принела 6,11 , но после того массовые ошибки и вылетает в конфигуратор мол доделать кие нибудь команды но я покамись в них не разбераюсь вот пожайлуста помогите как мне обновить  1с ку до версии 6,19, не потеряв данные конфигуратор не базовый. Перепробывал все обновленния не принимает даже роднные


Чесно говоря не понятно что вы пытались делать, но так на общий взгляд похоже что конфигурация нетиповая... вы ее не дорабатывалиИ? если да то процесс обновления проходит под другим процессом... если нет тогда непонятно...тем более что садится 11 -тая версия...

----------


## darilka

Нужна конфига "Управление автотранспортом". зарание благадарю данную конфигу можно переслать на мыло darius84@mail.ru 
Зарание спасибки :)

----------


## Aleksan

> Чесно говоря не понятно что вы пытались делать, но так на общий взгляд похоже что конфигурация нетиповая... вы ее не дорабатывалиИ? если да то процесс обновления проходит под другим процессом... если нет тогда непонятно...тем более что садится 11 -тая версия...


ДА вот и я отом же все конфигурации типовые на ней стоят, никаких редакторских действий к ней приминимы небыли вот, если в кратце който глюк, зато новую чистую базу стваиш обновляется всё прекрасно, загружаеш выгрузку всё опять версия 6,10 или даж поверх пробовал без загрузки выгрузки, тоесть всё что б не делал ведётся к одному, хотя как получилось что встала 6,11 только блогодаря обьединению конфигураций и всё на этом я остановился больше ничего она не даёт делать.:confused:

----------


## lenaonly

> Нужна конфига "Управление автотранспортом". зарание благадарю данную конфигу можно переслать на мыло darius84@mail.ru 
> Зарание спасибки :)


Смотри здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10315

----------


## 1c-work

> ДА вот и я отом же все конфигурации типовые на ней стоят, никаких редакторских действий к ней приминимы небыли вот, если в кратце който глюк, зато новую чистую базу стваиш обновляется всё прекрасно, загружаеш выгрузку всё опять версия 6,10 или даж поверх пробовал без загрузки выгрузки, тоесть всё что б не делал ведётся к одному, хотя как получилось что встала 6,11 только блогодаря обьединению конфигураций и всё на этом я остановился больше ничего она не даёт делать.:confused:


Если объединением конфигурации тогда получается обновляете сf файлом... Посмотри какая стоит конфигурация поставщика Конфигурирование - Поддуржка - Настройка подержки(кажется) там в поле есть номер конфигурации поставщика... все обновления которые проходят автоматом используют этот номер при обновлении... он тоже должен бть 10.6

----------


## Ю-СОФТ

*Люди такая проблеема. подскажите! В конфе ЗУП 2.5.17.8  при расчете оплаты за ночные часы применяется 20% к часовой тарифной ставке. Бухгалтера меня уверяют что по законодательству пологается 40%. Где правда? И как мне найти где этот процент можно изменить.*

----------


## alexsmir

> Здравствуйте проблема такова есть программный продукт 1с 8. 6,10 редакт. На ней есть наработанная база с редактом 6,10 какие бы я обновления не ставил 1с ка не принимает говорит мол обновления не найдены максимум я добился что она принела 6,11 , но после того массовые ошибки и вылетает в конфигуратор мол доделать кие нибудь команды но я покамись в них не разбераюсь вот пожайлуста помогите как мне обновить  1с ку до версии 6,19, не потеряв данные конфигуратор не базовый. Перепробывал все обновленния не принимает даже роднные


1. Обновлять нужно по порядку 6.10 - 6.11 -6.12 и т.д. (если вы производите обновление файлом cfu).
2. Если 6.10 не обновляется на 6.11 или 6.11 на 6.12, то надо искать файл cf (полный релиз) и обновление проводить с его помощью. Но сразу на 6.19 не советую, т.к. на 6.12 менялись обработки в общих модулях. 
То что вы пробовали через объединение конфигураций, это используется для постановки на поддержку, и если в при предыдущих обновлениях программа ошибочно текущий релиз считает другим (например установлено 6.11, а программа считает, что 6.10 и выдает, что в файл cfu 6.12 не содержит доступных обновлений). А вообще передайте бухам, запустить программу легко (особенно 8.1), восстанавливать тяжелее, скупить не надо на своевременность обновления программы.

----------


## alex.gersen

у кого есть 1С: Смета.?
заранее спасибо

----------


## vlad_small

> здравстуйте. не могу установить таблетку под сервер 2008 х 64 Поделитесь, пожалуйста, рабочим вариантом и инструкцией.


а там разве не другой эмуль и дамбы ключей в другую ветку кидаются? у меня где был по 64 платфому

----------


## Паучог

Не поделиться ли кто Документооборотом под 8.2....
говорят вышла бета, распротраняется только для подписчиков ИТС и партнёров

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Проф. 2.5.18.2 (обновление) от 30.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kse78

Плиз, установочный  Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 - 1.0.6.6
Спасибо.

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

> *1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" Проф. 2.5.18.2 (обновление) от 30.10.2009*
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2


подскажите плиз, а как обновить конфигурацию, у меня стоит ЗиУП 2.5.17.8 платформа 8.2, пытаюсь обновить файлом 2.5.18.2 пишет, что структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией программы.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alex.gersen

*Паучог*, 
пиши - в почту - dzivot@mail.ru
Скину документооборот

----------


## reg12

Ищется CRM проф, может есть у кого?

----------


## alexsmir

> а как обновить конфигурацию, у меня стоит ЗиУП 2.5.17.8 платформа 8.2,


Прямо по Задорнову, сначала делают, а потом инструкцию читают.
ЗиУП 2.5.17.8 работает с платформой 8.1, обновление 2.5.18.2 тоже разработано под платформу 8.1.
Кто вам посоветовал конвертировать вашу базу с ЗиУП под 8.2 (все конфигурации, которые разработаны под 8.2 работают в тестовом режиме, т.е проходят испытания).
Помочь может либо обратная конвертация (попробуйте на платформе 8.1 открыть *копию* вашей базы в режиме конфигуратора). 
Не получиться, то в старой базе которая работала с плаформой 8.1 завести все документы за период работы на платформе 8.2 
и последний вариант: сделать пустую базу под 8.1 и через обработку универсальный обмен данными произвести выгрузки из базы под 8.2 и загрузку в пустую базу под 8.1 (правда в последнем случае нужны правила выгрузки данных, из 8.1 в 8.2 они есть, а вот наоборот их надо делать). 
Есть еще один сложный вариант (сделать пустую базу 2.5.18.2 под 8.1, затем конвертировать под 8.2 и объединить с вашей базой). 
Во всех случаях *не забывайте делать копии вашей базы*.

----------


## Aleksan

> 1. Обновлять нужно по порядку 6.10 - 6.11 -6.12 и т.д. (если вы производите обновление файлом cfu).
> 2. Если 6.10 не обновляется на 6.11 или 6.11 на 6.12, то надо искать файл cf (полный релиз) и обновление проводить с его помощью. Но сразу на 6.19 не советую, т.к. на 6.12 менялись обработки в общих модулях. 
> То что вы пробовали через объединение конфигураций, это используется для постановки на поддержку, и если в при предыдущих обновлениях программа ошибочно текущий релиз считает другим (например установлено 6.11, а программа считает, что 6.10 и выдает, что в файл cfu 6.12 не содержит доступных обновлений). А вообще передайте бухам, запустить программу легко (особенно 8.1), восстанавливать тяжелее, скупить не надо на своевременность обновления программы.


Я так и понял примерно :) вобщето он подругому как фаилом только и обновлялся в принципе только уменя нет обновлений фаилом а так простые.Тогда встречный вопрос ЛЮДИ СКИНЬТЕ ПОЖАЛУСТА cfu фаил  на обновление версии "8,1 бугалтерия предприятие про"- хотябы 6,12. 6,11. ну или варианты решения заранее блогадарен

----------


## Marselka

Привет! Поделитесь, плиз, если есть, 1С: Управление проектной организацией. Очень надо.

----------


## valentin1952

ЛЮДИ!!! у кого есть Зарплата и Кадры между релизами 2.5.17.2 (тест) и 2.5.17.8ИИ у меня 2.5.17.2 - не могу обновиться!!!

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 37 секунд_
ЛЮДИ!!! у кого есть Зарплата и Кадры между релизами 2.5.17.2 (тест) и 2.5.17.8ИИ у меня 2.5.17.2 - не могу обновиться!!! киньте ссылку на   harseev2009@rambler.ru   или на аську 327202273

_Добавлено через 22 минуты 2 секунды_
PS: вот если бы добрая душа ссылочку кинула Бухгалтерию обновить - у меня 1.6.16.6, вроде типовая, а на типовую что-то ссылок не видно...

----------


## yermakov_d

Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.18.2 (релиз от 30.10.2009) - обновление
letitbit turbobit deposit

----------


## Ю-СОФТ

Помогите с "Конвертация данных" нужна установчная конфигурация для 8.1

----------


## Headless

Таку кого-нить есть установочный Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" редакция 1.0 - 1.0.6.6? Очень надо!

----------


## Коловорот

> Таку кого-нить есть установочный Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" редакция 1.0 - 1.0.6.6? Очень надо!


А почему 1.0.6.6? 

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.10.1 Setup от 08.10.2009 
http://depositfiles.com/files/ypk0f1zuk
http://depositfiles.com/files/0ljedrcab
http://depositfiles.com/files/o1wr28uxu
http://depositfiles.com/files/vhljw7guu
http://depositfiles.com/files/o4cv9hohn
http://depositfiles.com/files/aw1hv5vln
http://depositfiles.com/files/1fp6llvv8
http://depositfiles.com/files/y7f5rs50i
http://depositfiles.com/files/jwxynwl1n
http://depositfiles.com/files/a5n8w1hpm
http://depositfiles.com/files/vhapj79it
http://depositfiles.com/files/oup2f3iij
http://depositfiles.com/files/1j5wuye63

Прошу прощения. Вам же нужна зарплата.
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.5.3
http://depositfiles.com/files/6iwktjflm

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, ред. 1.0 (Тестовая) 1.0.1.2
http://depositfiles.com/files/rbs17pbjf
http://depositfiles.com/files/gtcjk93a5
http://depositfiles.com/files/rjj5dv61v
http://depositfiles.com/files/66p5gvpy6
http://depositfiles.com/files/6fs9iml5k
http://depositfiles.com/files/2hlobld6k
http://depositfiles.com/files/722fh3he4
http://depositfiles.com/files/6tk3vija1

----------


## 2wanted2

Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. В чем различия между двумя способами установки, например, 1С Бухгалтерии. 
1-й вариант, устанавливаю скаченный файл *.cf в пустую, только что созданную информационную базу.
2-й вариант, устанавливаю из файла setup.exe
Вопрос, будут ли установленные базы данных СОВЕРШЕННО одинаковыми или все же будут отличаться наличием или отсутствием Документов, Обаботок, Отчетов или еще может чего

----------


## baduin

Народ! Есть у кого нибудь Приборсервис: Кредитный кооператив 2008 для 1с 8? Можно просто конфу без установщика.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.25.1 (установка) от 15.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.1.1 (установка) от 09.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.7.4 (обновление) от 14.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Воинская часть" 1.0.4.1 (обновление) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## alexsmir

> 1-й вариант, устанавливаю скаченный файл *.cf в пустую, только что созданную информационную базу.
> 2-й вариант, устанавливаю из файла setup.exe


из файла setup.exe вы создаете (или по другому разархивируете) только шаблон (в состав которого входят ряд файлов, в том числе файл cfu, если установка обновления или cf если установка полного релиза), ну а из файла cf вы создаете информационную базу, а с помощью файла cfu производите обновление вашей информационной базы на новый релиз.

----------


## yermakov_d

Здесь полный перечень конфигураций и обновлений, содержащихся на диске *ИТС для партнеров за ноябрь 2009 года* (Россия)

1С:Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций
Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций" (бета-версия), редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.11.18

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.19.3 и 1.5.22.3

1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП".
Версия 2.0.7.4

1С:Бухгалтерия 8. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.19.3

1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.8.2

1С:Предприятие 8.1
Конфигурация "Контроль качества приложений", редакция 1.1
Версия 1.1.6.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.2.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"
Версия 1.5.2.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8"
Версия 1.5.2.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Управляющий 8 ПРОФ"
Версия 1.0.2.2

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.10.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Свод отчетов ПРОФ", редакция 3.1
Версия 3.1.3.3

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.6.6

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.7.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Консолидация ПРОФ", версия 1.3.2.2

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.23.1 и 2.1.1.1

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.25.1

1С:Предприятие 8 
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.1
Версия 2.1.13 и 2.5.17.8

1С:Предприятие 8. Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Базовая версия  
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5
Версия 2.5.17.8

1С:Платежные документы 8
Конфигурация "Платежные документы"
Версия 1.0.2.3

1С:Предприятие 8 Розница 
Конфигурация "Розница", редакция 1.0
версия 1.0.7.4

1С:Сценарное тестирование 8. (1.2.3.4)

1С:Налогоплательщик 8
Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик"
Версия 3.0.11.2

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:ТестЦентр", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.5.1

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.8.9

1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей. Базовая версия
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей (базовая)", редакция 10.3
версия 10.3.8.9

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "1С:Воинская часть 8", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.2.1


v8 tunes (turbobit)
v8 tunes (letitbit)
КЛАДР 11_2009 (letitbit)
КЛАДР 11_2009 deposit

----------


## PetyaHuev

Друзья спасайте!!! Затерял конфигурацию "розница", крайне необходима, у кого есть спасайте!!! И может у кого есть "упрощенка" для 8-ки, буду крайне признателен!

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.20.6 (обновление) от 03.11.2009*
*Скрытый текст*   * В конфигурацию включен механизм информационного взаимодействия налогоплательщиков и налоговых органов в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи с использованием электронной цифровой подписи в унифицированном формате транспортного сообщения, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 26.03.2009 г. № ММ-7-6/141@;
    * Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

Смотрите также

   1.
      Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации версии 1.6.19.3. Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm;
   2.
      Порядок обновления релиза и дополнительная информация приведена в файле ReadMe.txt;
   3.
      Перечень изменений в релизе и исправленные ошибки приведен в файле Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.20. Изменения в версии.mxl;
   4.
      Конфигурация адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2" Инструкция по переходу содержится в файле 1cv8upd.htm.
скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2


*1C:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая 1.6.20.6 (обновление) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Alav

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.20.6 
Новое в версии

    * В конфигурацию включен механизм информационного взаимодействия налогоплательщиков и налоговых органов в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи с использованием электронной цифровой подписи в унифицированном формате транспортного сообщения, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 26.03.2009 г. № ММ-7-6/141@;
    * Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

Дистрибутив обновления

Код ошибки: 	10039454 	 
Дата публикации: 	03.11.2009 16:24:27 	 
Дата последнего изменения: 	03.11.2009 0:00:00 	 

Описание: 	При открытии зарегистрированного внешнего регламентированного отчета в ИБ на платформе версии 8.2 выдается предупреждение "Внимание, отчет не зарегистрирован! Функция сохранения будет недоступна!". При попытке записи данных отчета в ИБ выдается предупреждение "Невозможно сохранить отчет! Воспользуйтесь механизмом внешних регламентированных отчетов, встроенным в конфигурацию.", при этом запись не производится. 	 

Причина возникновения: 	Ошибка технологической платформы.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 29 секунд_
: 1С:Предприятие 8. Версия 8.1. Информационное взаимодействие с налоговыми органами по телекоммуникационным каналам связи. Руководство пользователя

----------


## kws

*Полные конфигураций и обновления для платформы 8.2, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Ноябрь 2009 (Партнерский)" ~ 501 Mb*


http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/56...IG82.part1.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/56...IG82.part2.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/56...IG82.part3.rar
или
http://hotfile.com/dl/16731189/0dcab...part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/16735758/bfcd9...part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/16737970/8c10e...part3.rar.html

*Полные конфигураций и обновления для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Ноябрь 2009 (Партнерский)" ~ 3,68 Gb*


http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part01.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part02.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part03.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part04.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part05.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part06.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part07.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part08.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part09.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part10.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part11.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part12.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part13.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part14.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part15.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part16.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part17.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part18.rar
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/57...G81.part19.rar
или
http://hotfile.com/dl/17008170/841b5...art01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17008171/5aabb...art02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17011295/3915e...art03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17011296/83b94...art04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17012407/78883...art05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17014000/79465...art06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17014700/5ac17...art07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17015852/8d7ab...art08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17017378/f9d24...art09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17017553/db2cc...art10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17019464/3e6cd...art11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17020351/d7754...art12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17021166/4a14f...art13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17022356/23ad0...art14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17022741/3f620...art15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17023924/4419a...art16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17024182/e9b50...art17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17025555/8fccd...art18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/17025838/1be8f...art19.rar.html

----------


## MrRich

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 ПРОФ обновление от 03.11.2009* в дополнение к предыдущим постам: зеркало на Депозите ;)

Depositfiles.com

----------


## tornadomel

Люди а если у когонибудь обновление 1.6.20.6 для платформы 8.2 (а то пишет что конфигурации БД не совпадают)

----------


## base_1c

> Друзья спасайте!!! Затерял конфигурацию "розница", крайне необходима, у кого есть спасайте!!! И может у кого есть "упрощенка" для 8-ки, буду крайне признателен!


Полный дистирутив здесь 1.0.6.4

http://letitbit.net/download/1504.18...0_6_4.rar.html

----------


## Alav

> Люди а если у когонибудь обновление 1.6.20.6 для платформы 8.2 (а то пишет что конфигурации БД не совпадают)


Нет еще такой. Сам в ручную делай.

1. Обновляешь на 8.1 1.6.19 до 1.6.20
2. Конвертируешь 1.6.20 из 8.1 в 8.2
3. Выгружаешь CF из 1.6.20 на 8.2
4. Обновляешь полученным CF файлом свою базу

----------


## Koss2703

Люди подскажите, что и как делать, ну если можно и ссылками поделитесь!
Имею: Тех. платформа 8.1.13.37 нужно обновить несколько раз: 8.1.13.41-8.1.14.69-8.1.15.14 правильно ли я понимаю?
          Конфигурацию 1.6.16.6 нужно обновить несколько раз:
1.6.17.4-1.6.18.2-1.6.19.3-1.6.20.6 так же правильно или нет?

----------


## yermakov_d

*Обновления;*
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 базовая
letitbit
deposit
turbobit
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 ПРОФ 
letitbit
deposit
turbobit
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.18.2 базовая
letitbit
deposit
turbobit
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.18.2 ПРОФ
letitbit
turbobit
deposit
Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.18.2 (полный темплейт для 8.2)
letitbit
deposit
turbobit
Управление торговлей  релиз: 11.0.2.4 от 16.07.2009 (ознакомительная)
letitbit
turbobit
deposit

----------


## Koss2703

Иеще вопрос, а чем отличаеться версия Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 базовая и ПРОФ? Какая для обновления подойдет?

----------


## Raf3579

Всем добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, что нужно еще сделать, если обновила Бухгалтерию 8.1 полностью до 1.6.20.6, а программа при входе в регламентированные отчеты пишет, что "необходимо разрешить программе получение информации с сервера фирмы «1С» через Интернет для
выполнения проверок актуальности используемых форм отчетности". Т. е. отчеты не обновляются вместе с обновлением конфигурации или может еще что-то скачать надо? Не понимаю =(

----------


## Alav

> Люди подскажите, что и как делать, ну если можно и ссылками поделитесь!
> Имею: Тех. платформа 8.1.13.37 нужно обновить несколько раз: 8.1.13.41-8.1.14.69-8.1.15.14 правильно ли я понимаю?


Нет платформу достаточно обновить последним релизом, т.е. можешь сразу 8.1.15.14, тем более как раз там было исправлено пару ошибок связанных с БР






> Конфигурацию 1.6.16.6 нужно обновить несколько раз:
> 1.6.17.4-1.6.18.2-1.6.19.3-1.6.20.6 так же правильно или нет?


1.6.18 можно пропустить
1.6.16.6 -> 1.6.17.4 -> 1.6.19.3 -> 1.6.20.6 

Или взять CF из 1.6.20.6  и сразу накатить 1.6.16.6 -> 1.6.20.6

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 12 секунд_



> Иеще вопрос, а чем отличаеться версия Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 базовая и ПРОФ? Какая для обновления подойдет?



Базовая это конфигурация работающая на базовом движке (это который без ключа работает), в котором нет конфигуратора. Т.е. в базовой версии нельзя изменять конфигурацию.

Проф. Соответственно позволяет менять конфигурацию, но для работы платформы ей нужен ключ защиты (или эмулятор ключа)

Поэтому все зависит от того, что куплено.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 58 секунд_



> Всем добрый вечер! Подскажите, пожалуйста, что нужно еще сделать, если обновила Бухгалтерию 8.1 полностью до 1.6.20.6, а программа при входе в регламентированные отчеты пишет, что "необходимо разрешить программе получение информации с сервера фирмы «1С» через Интернет для
> выполнения проверок актуальности используемых форм отчетности". Т. е. отчеты не обновляются вместе с обновлением конфигурации или может еще что-то скачать надо? Не понимаю =(



Нет ничего качать больше не надо, все обновляется сразу. Просто в 1С встроен механизм контроля версии отчетов, т.е. она сама лезет в инет на сайт 1С и проверяет, если ли там новые формы регламентых отчета, и соответственно, предупреждает о выходе новых форм, если они там есть. В настройка можно отключить режим оповещение

_Добавлено через 7 минут 22 секунды_



> Кто поделится ? Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 - версия 2.0.9.1


Там ничего по сравнению с 2.0.8 не поменялось. Все изменения сводятся к исправлению очепяток и орфографических ошибок. Причем 90% это описки в комментариях.

Пример
"// количество секунд опре(о)са обмена"

или к примеру изменили названия процедуры с

Процедура КоманднаяПанельДокументыД  ляИмпортаСоздатьКотрагент  ов(Кнопка)
на
Процедура КоманднаяПанельДокументыД  ляИмпортаСоздатьКонтраген  тов(Кнопка)

----------


## Васильян

Выше на сайте, где ссылки на закачку конфигураций - Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" не содержит файл для установки конфигурации (1Cv8.cf), при установке появляется только файл обновления(1cv8.cfu), а конфигуратор для установки конфигурации просит файл (1Cv8.cf), где взять дистрибутив  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" с файлом (1Cv8.cf)? Подскажите!?

----------


## El_Barto

> Доброго времени суток!
> Форум просто класс, респект авторам, админам и участникам !
> Нашел много чего интересного. 
> Обращаюсь с просьбой, может есть у кого конфигурация "Румба 8 Управление отелем".
> Кинте пожалуйста ссылочку.
> 
> Заранее огромное спасибо !


Тоже ищу  Румба 8: Управдение отелем. Поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## KTo

Добрый день, нужно "1С Web расширение" для 1с 8.1, на форуме не нашел может кто поделиться? заранее спасибо.

----------


## accept82

Здавствуйте  у кого есть Далион управление магазином киньте ссылочку пожайлуста

----------


## Cherv

Доброго времени суток!
у кого-нибудь есть управление финансами cf 1.1.13.1 ?
или нормальный цфу, а то у меня ни как не фочет обновляться с 1.1.12.1....

----------


## Alav

> Выше на сайте, где ссылки на закачку конфигураций - Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" не содержит файл для установки конфигурации (1Cv8.cf), при установке появляется только файл обновления(1cv8.cfu), а конфигуратор для установки конфигурации просит файл (1Cv8.cf), где взять дистрибутив  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" с файлом (1Cv8.cf)? Подскажите!?


В шапке возьми полный 18 + обновление на 19. Обновление на 20 у тебя есть.

Устанавливаешь 18, накатываешь 19 и 20 обновления и получаешь последний 20 релиз.

----------


## base_1c

> Здавствуйте  у кого есть Далион управление магазином киньте ссылочку пожайлуста


Далион 1.2.07
http://letitbit.net/download/5162.57..._2_07.rar.html

----------


## Васильян

Alav
Цитата:Сообщение от Васильян  
Выше на сайте, где ссылки на закачку конфигураций - Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" не содержит файл для установки конфигурации (1Cv8.cf), при установке появляется только файл обновления(1cv8.cfu), а конфигуратор для установки конфигурации просит файл (1Cv8.cf), где взять дистрибутив Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" с файлом (1Cv8.cf)? Подскажите!?

Alav
В шапке возьми полный 18 + обновление на 19. Обновление на 20 у тебя есть.
Устанавливаешь 18, накатываешь 19 и 20 обновления и получаешь последний 20 релиз.


Так я говорю про полный 18 (В шапке полный 18 + обновление на 19)-Скачал. Устанавливаю 18, а там в подкаталоге установки: tmplts\1c\Accounting\1_6_18_2\ при установке появляется только файл обновления(1cv8.cfu)-хотя и весит 170Мб(общая папка), то есть вроде как полный, а фала (1Cv8.cf) который конфигуратор для установки конфигурации просит - его там нет. Вот и немогу понять!? Хде он и как её поставить.

----------


## Alav

Может файл битый? А dt файл есть?

----------


## Васильян

> Может файл битый? А dt файл есть?


Dt-есть и вес папки не малый и платформа не старая, а файла-1cv8.cf нет , может и битый.
Вот они по порядку в tmplts\1c\Accounting\1_6_18_2\ :
1cv8.cfu
1Cv8.dt
1cv8.mft
1Cv8new.dt
1cv8upd.htm
1cv8updb.htm
EanG000.ttf
остальные-(xml,txt,mxl,htm) и еще папка-TradeWareEpf

Может кто еще ссылочкой поделится (Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ПРОФ)?

----------


## base_1c

cf Бухгалтерия 1.6.19.3
http://letitbit.net/download/6460.60..._3_cf.rar.html

----------


## cfif123456

Здравствуйте.

У кого нибудь есть: "*Бухгалтерия нефтебазы и АЗС*"
Или какая нибудь еще конфигурация для АЗС+Нефтебаза.

Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Platon_

Всем привет.
Очень хотелось бы поглядеть на несколько конфигураций.
1. Бухгалтерия птицефабрики.
2. ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования
3. Управление автотранспортом.
последние релизы отученные от жадности.

----------


## Sergo43

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая v1.6.20.6 от 3.11.2009г.
http://depositfiles.com/files/q3gdo43me

----------


## stuntman4

Здравствуйте.Подскажите пожалуйста вот например УПП 12251 для управляемого приложения это вапще что такое в итоге получается. Конвертируем базу получаем управляемое приложение, а дальше каким образом работать - когда под пользователем заходишь получаешь какой то убитый интерфейс, в котором ничего нет из меню, его что нужно дополнительно настраивать? Спасибо.

----------


## kws

*Полные конфигурации для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Ноябрь 2009 (Партнерский)"*
*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.19.3 (установка) от 25.09.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.19.3 (установка) от 25.09.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.17.8 (установка) от 09.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" базовая 2.5.17.8 (установка) от 09.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 (установка) от 29.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" базовая 10.3.8.9 (установка) от 29.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## vlad_small

> Уважаемые форумчане, может быть кто-то сможет помочь
> Очень нужны конфигурации (обновления) Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.0.4.3;  1.0.6.1; 1.0.8.4 Или ссылки на ИТС 2005 года
> Заранее благодарю за ответ


http://depositfiles.com/files/hnpds1zgt  там 1.0.4.3

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.26.1 (обновление) от 11.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15
[CUT="Новое в версии"]Регламентированная отчетность

Технологические изменения

В конфигурацию включен механизм информационного взаимодействия налогоплательщиков и налоговых органов в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи с использованием электронной цифровой подписи в унифицированном формате транспортного сообщения, утвержденном приказом ФНС России от 26.03.2009 г. № ММ-7-6/141@

Новый механизм позволяет выполнять отправку отчетности на сервер специализированного оператора связи или в налоговый орган непосредственно из программ системы "1С:Предприятие 8".

Наряду с представлением отчетности, новый механизм позволяет воспользоваться сервисом информационного обслуживания налогоплательщиков (ИОН) по телекоммуникационным каналам связи в режиме "off-line":  получение справок о состоянии расчетов по налогам, сборам и взносам; выписок операций по расчету с бюджетом; перечня отчетности, представленной в отчетном году; актов сверки расчетов по налогам, сборам и взносам и др.

Использование сервисов ИОН возможно при условии их поддержки программным обеспечением налогового органа, в который налогоплательщик представляет отчетность.

Механизм также поддерживает обмен неформализованными документами – файлами следующих форматов: Microsoft Word (Word 97 -2003, с расширением doc), Microsoft Excel (книга Microsoft Excel 97-2003, с расширением xls), RTF (с расширением rtf), текстовый файл (в кодировке Windows 1251, с расширением txt).

Для использования нового механизма, необходимо подключиться к системе представления налоговых деклараций (расчетов) в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи. Подробную информацию о порядке подключения и предоставляемых системой возможностях можно получить на сайте соответствующего регионального Управления ФНС России или на сайте ФНС России http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...topic=no_elvid

Порядок использования нового механизма информационного взаимодействия налогоплательщиков и налоговых органов в электронном виде по телекоммуникационным каналам связи приведен в Руководстве пользователя, размещенном на странице конфигурации сайта поддержки пользователей программ "1С:Предприятие 8" http://users.v8.1c.ru.

Сервисные возможности

Управление доступом пользователей к информации

    * Добавлена роль "Право на защищенный документооборот с налоговыми органами"
          o предоставляет право на использование встроенного механизма информационного взаимодействия с ФНС по каналам связи.[/CUT]

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## Tatyanka

Уважаемые форумчане! Не могу скачать обновления для бухгалтерии предприятия весрия ПРОФ... Точнее скачиваю, но все не то... :( Я конешно понимаю, что у меня руки растут немного не так:blush: Но помогите ссылочками плииииз... Обновится надо с редакции 1.6.11.7... :rolleyes: (1С предприяите 8.1.14.72)

----------


## alkasatka

Мальчишки и девчонки, здрасти! Помогите с конфигурацией Управление строительной организацией, только что-нибудь рабочее. У компании-разработчика вшит какой-то ключ, а вот какой мозги можно сломать! Может кто-нить знает как с этой нехорошей вещью боротьсяИ?

----------


## turbo1978

*sky_wdg*,  Сейчас как раз нужно поставить для сервисного центра, можеш выложить где-нибудь? Спасибо.

----------


## Era519

Люди у кого есть патченная backend.dll для версии 8.1.14.72 очень нужно по rdp с восьмеркой работать а она пишет не установлен ключ защиты win 2003 server

----------


## KTo

Получай бкенд http://ifolder.ru/14950469

Всем пожалуйста ))

----------


## Era519

> Получай бкенд http://ifolder.ru/14950469


Все зароботало Огромное спасибо!

----------


## MrRich

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.26.1 от 11.11.2009. Полный темплейт*
Для платформы 8.2

Sharingmatrix.com

Для платформы 8.1
Sharingmatrix.com

*УПП для 8.1 1.2.26.1 от 11.11.2009 обновление*
Depositfiles.com

P.S. для платформы 8.1 работает ТОЛЬКО с 8.1.15.14. Так что если кто не успел обновиться, - обновляем платформу ;)

----------


## alex_mobi

Не могу найти свежие обработки торг. оборудования для УТ. Которые могут корректно работать с новыми атоловскими драйверами выпущенными в ноябре. Может кто поможет?

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 21 секунду_
Те обработки, которые идут с 10.3.8.9. уже устарели и не гарантируют корректную работу драйверов

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_
а еще нужен драйвер ScanoPOS 1с-ский самы свежий. Может есть у кого?

----------


## Tatyanka

> Уважаемые форумчане! Не могу скачать обновления для бухгалтерии предприятия весрия ПРОФ... Точнее скачиваю, но все не то... :( Я конешно понимаю, что у меня руки растут немного не так:blush: Но помогите ссылочками плииииз... Обновится надо с редакции 1.6.11.7... :rolleyes: (1С предприяите 8.1.14.72)




ну пожалуйста, помогите!!!

----------


## Zuf

Всем привет! Обновление 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0	1.0.7.2 есть у кого нибудь? Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.26.1 (установка) от 11.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.9!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## El_Barto

Люди добрые, поделитесь конфигурацией РУМБА 8: "Управление отелем"

Спасибо!

----------


## alex_mobi

Очень очень нужны свежайшие обработки торгового оборудования для УТ 10.3.8.9

----------


## dnfed

Кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, ущу 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Tatyanka

> Уважаемые форумчане! Не могу скачать обновления для бухгалтерии предприятия весрия ПРОФ... Точнее скачиваю, но все не то... :( Я конешно понимаю, что у меня руки растут немного не так:blush: Но помогите ссылочками плииииз... Обновится надо с редакции 1.6.11.7... :rolleyes: (1С предприяите 8.1.14.72)



:(:(:( ну очень надо!!!

----------


## base_1c

> :(:(:( ну очень надо!!!


Бухгалтерия 1.6.15.5 update
http://letitbit.net/download/020ea31..._15_5.rar.html

Бухгалтерия 1.6.16.6 update
http://letitbit.net/download/5727.55....16.6.rar.html

Бухгалтерия 1.6.19.3 cf
http://letitbit.net/download/6460.60..._3_cf.rar.html

----------


## SkRoman

Просьба - Очень нужна установочная версия(не апдейт) Управления торговлей 10.2.4.4 релиз был выпущен 30.03.2005. Я понимаю что это старье, но очень нужно. Также подойдет просто полный .cf конфиги этого релиза.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## pilot62

> у кого есть 1С: Смета.?
> заранее спасибо


У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ РЕДКОСТНАЯ ГАДОСТЬ, БРАЛИ В 2006 ГОДУ, ПОДДЕРЖКА НИКАКАЯ .....

----------


## base_1c

> У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ РЕДКОСТНАЯ ГАДОСТЬ, БРАЛИ В 2006 ГОДУ, ПОДДЕРЖКА НИКАКАЯ .....


Если это то что нужно
http://letitbit.net/download/6325.60...Smeta.rar.html

_Добавлено через 8 минут 11 секунд_



> Не могу найти свежие обработки торг. оборудования для УТ. Которые могут корректно работать с новыми атоловскими драйверами выпущенными в ноябре. Может кто поможет?
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 21 секунду_
> Те обработки, которые идут с 10.3.8.9. уже устарели и не гарантируют корректную работу драйверов
> 
> _Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_
> а еще нужен драйвер ScanoPOS 1с-ский самы свежий. Может есть у кого?


ScanOpos

http://letitbit.net/download/6174.6b...nOPOS.exe.html

Fiscal printer
http://letitbit.net/download/3556.3b...rOPOS.exe.html

_Добавлено через 11 минут 27 секунд_



> Очень очень нужны свежайшие обработки торгового оборудования для УТ 10.3.8.9


Последние обработки 
http://letitbit.net/download/1197.1e...reEPF.zip.html

_Добавлено через 11 минут 22 секунды_
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения.
1.0.6.6
http://letitbit.net/download/5789.5a...0_6_6.rar.html

----------


## Defensor

А есть ссылка на обновление "Комплексной конфигурации" до 1.0.2.1 от 07.07.2009, а то на ресурсе выложена только установочная версия, а хотелось бы обновится с версии  1.0.1. до версии 1.0.2.

----------


## base_1c

> А есть ссылка на обновление "Комплексной конфигурации" до 1.0.2.1 от 07.07.2009, а то на ресурсе выложена только установочная версия, а хотелось бы обновится с версии  1.0.1. до версии 1.0.2.


Обновление 1.0.2.1

http://letitbit.net/download/7994.74...setup.rar.html

Полная версия
http://depositfiles.com/files/1zev7o6jz

----------


## dihlam

Обновление Подрядчик строительства 4.0 с 1.1.12.1 до 1.1.13.1
http://depositfiles.com/files/c0ixz4x8s
У меня при обновление пишет "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
хотя текущая версия программы 1.1.12.1.
Отпишитесь у кого получится поставить, и выложите обновлённую конфигурацию.

Если у кого есть Шаблон демонстрационной базы для подрядчика строительства 4.0, выложите пожалуйста, или сами создайте новую базу с использованием шаблона и выложите её.
Спасибо.

----------


## alex.gersen

> У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ РЕДКОСТНАЯ ГАДОСТЬ, БРАЛИ В 2006 ГОДУ, ПОДДЕРЖКА НИКАКАЯ .....


К сожалению это обновление - а мне нужен полный релиз

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Обновление Подрядчик строительства 4.0 с 1.1.12.1 до 1.1.13.1
> http://depositfiles.com/files/c0ixz4x8s
> У меня при обновление пишет "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
> хотя текущая версия программы 1.1.12.1.
> Отпишитесь у кого получится поставить, и выложите обновлённую конфигурацию.
> 
> Если у кого есть Шаблон демонстрационной базы для подрядчика строительства 4.0, выложите пожалуйста, или сами создайте новую базу с использованием шаблона и выложите её.
> Спасибо.


У меня что то тоже не обновляет.

----------


## dsam

Скажите, а "Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.2.1" под 8.2 не будет работать?
Пытаюсь установить на платформу 8.2.9 - пишет "структура конфигурации несовместима с текущей версией прорграммы".

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.6.6 (установка) от 09.10.2009*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.12.101!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.7.2 (обновление) от 10.11.2009*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.12.101!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## AndreStah

Очень необходима конфигурация "Кадровое агентство" на платформе 8.1! Может найдется тот кто поможет?:):):)

----------


## pelat

У кого есть поделитесь.
ну очень нудо
"континент страхование пл 8,1"
или брокер

----------


## alex_vag

Подскажите в 7.7 была конфа "деньги". Есть что нибудь подобное под 8.1 ?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.7.4 (установка) от 14.10.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.13!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## KTo

Всем привет, люди добрые, где мне взять среду 8.2 она вообще есть в природе, на форуме не нашел, помогите в общем )

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## bombino

> Всем привет, люди добрые, где мне взять среду 8.2 она вообще есть в природе, на форуме не нашел, помогите в общем )
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=1%D0%A1+8.2

----------


## maxz99

Ищу обработку "Расчет KPI.epf" для Итилиума 3.0 Очень надо! (вовремя не скачал, теперь вот нет доступа :((( )

----------


## admSpiker

Ищу 1С 7.7 Подрядчик строительства 2.3 релиз 7.70.2345.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Ищу 1С 7.7 Подрядчик строительства 2.3 релиз 7.70.2345.


Есть 2344. Надо? А вообще это в другой ветке искать и спрашивать надо. 
Сейчас выложу в ветке 7.7.

----------


## admSpiker

прошу прощения за оффтоп. Попутал ветки форума. Был бы весьма признателен даже за версию 2344.

----------


## kws

> Всем привет, люди добрые, где мне взять среду 8.2 она вообще есть в природе, на форуме не нашел, помогите в общем )
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


ЭТО ЧТО ? ДЛЯ КОГО СОЗДАНА ДАННАЯ ТЕМА ? СМОТРИМ СЮДА

----------


## t0lik

Добрый день, поделитесь у кого есть конфигурация "Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство" посвежее. Июньская ссылочка yermakov_d на апдейт 1.2.4.13 приказала долго жить.

----------


## alex.gersen

Кто может выложить полные релиз 1С Смета  редакция 2 ?
Спасибо!

----------


## NataZ

Привет всем, разыскивается 1С Лесозавод

----------


## denised

> Подскажите в 7.7 была конфа "деньги". Есть что нибудь подобное под 8.1 ?


1C Деньги 8 должна появиться приблизительно в конце месяца.

----------


## windgate

Подскажите пожалуйста не могу найти Страховой брокер 8.3

----------


## val67

Доброго Дня Всем !

Очень нужна камин: расчет зарплаты 3.0 проф (для изучения, не демо).

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Antmal

Камин нашел тут
http://webfile.ru/4025331

----------


## kotmat

Ищу конфигурацию Авторизированный сервисный центр (стационрный ремонт) со всеми модулями.
Производства Бизнес проект.
http://www.ascbp.ru/statsionarnyiy-remont.html

отученную от жадности.

есть старый релиз 1.0.1.1 от жадности не отучен, лежит тут:
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/folders/V4XAPW4KU
Вчера ссылка работала

----------


## rozen58

Здравствуйте, а есть ли у кого Рарус CRM?

----------


## AndreStah

Коллеги, поделитесь кто нибудь кадровым агентством

----------


## ChaoticSerg

Плиз помогите у меня 1С 8.1.13.41 и упрощенка (как я понимаю она же бухгалтерия базовая) 1.6.15.5 Какие обновления мне нужны и где их взять.

----------


## chord

Помогите кто может. Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия Предприятия до 1.6.5.4

----------


## NataZ

Подскажите, как можно перенести все документы и 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7  в 8.1

----------


## MrRich

*Розница. Тестовый релиз. Версия 1.0.8.2 от 18.11.2009 полный дистриб*

Sharingmatrix.com

----------


## base_1c

> Плиз помогите у меня 1С 8.1.13.41 и упрощенка (как я понимаю она же бухгалтерия базовая) 1.6.15.5 Какие обновления мне нужны и где их взять.


Последний релиз платформы 8.1.15.74
и последний релиз Бухгалтерии базовый 1.6.20.6
Все есть на форуме

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 42 секунды_



> Помогите кто может. Нужно обновление Бухгалтерия Предприятия до 1.6.5.4


Бухгалтерия 1.6.5.4 обновление

http://letitbit.net/download/6498.6a...6_5_4.exe.html

Если надо могу полный релиз выложить

----------


## EVAPOST

Кто поможет разобраться в таком вот вопросе?
При работе в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1 Проф происходит ежеминутное зависание экрана, как сохранение автоматическое. Как это можно устранить, а то набираешь цифры, не смотришь в экран, затем выходит, что либо цифра недонабрана, либо в тексте абракадабра.

----------


## РоЗо

дайте рабочую версию

----------


## 1c-work

> Кто поможет разобраться в таком вот вопросе?
> При работе в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1 Проф происходит ежеминутное зависание экрана, как сохранение автоматическое. Как это можно устранить, а то набираешь цифры, не смотришь в экран, затем выходит, что либо цифра недонабрана, либо в тексте абракадабра.


Видел такую штуку у одного клиента, причину правда не нашли....но помог метод отключение журнала регистрации если он у вас не используется(или можно оставить минимальное количество регистраций)

Посмотреть можно Администрирование - Настройки журнала регистраций

----------


## ArPlus

> Кто поможет разобраться в таком вот вопросе?
> При работе в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1 Проф происходит ежеминутное зависание экрана, как сохранение автоматическое. Как это можно устранить, а то набираешь цифры, не смотришь в экран, затем выходит, что либо цифра недонабрана, либо в тексте абракадабра.


Если нет обмена автоматически в фоновом режиме:
 Зайди в меню
Сервис -> Настройка учета -> Настройка параметров учета
Перейди на закладку "Обмен данными"
Очисти поле "Пользователь для регламентных заданий в файловом режиме"

Если есть, то там же увеличь Интервал опроса регламентных заданий.
Удачи!

----------


## EVAPOST

> Видел такую штуку у одного клиента, причину правда не нашли....но помог метод отключение журнала регистрации если он у вас не используется(или можно оставить минимальное количество регистраций)
> 
> Посмотреть можно Администрирование - Настройки журнала регистраций


Не помогло, совсем отключила и обмен данными 0 сек. Не понимаю в чем еще может быть причина....:mad:

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 37 секунд_



> Если нет обмена автоматически в фоновом режиме:
>  Зайди в меню
> Сервис -> Настройка учета -> Настройка параметров учета
> Перейди на закладку "Обмен данными"
> Очисти поле "Пользователь для регламентных заданий в файловом режиме"
> 
> Если есть, то там же увеличь Интервал опроса регламентных заданий.
> Удачи!


Не помогло, совсем отключила "Регистрация в журнале (в конфигураторе)" и обмен данными 0 сек. Не понимаю в чем еще может быть причина....:mad:

----------


## ArPlus

> Не помогло, совсем отключила "Регистрация в журнале (в конфигураторе)" и обмен данными 0 сек. Не понимаю в чем еще может быть причина....:mad:


Главное поле очистила? Стучи 219175226
Еще скачай эту процедурку (вообще то она есть на ИТС)
Скачать
С помощью нее отключи ненужные задания.

----------


## AndreStah

Коллеги, поделитесь кто нибудь кадровым агентством

----------


## alex.gersen

Добрый день!
Поделитесь тестовым релизом - Управление производственным предприятием 1.3.1.1.
Спасибо! :)

----------


## alex_mobi

> *Розница. Тестовый релиз. Версия 1.0.8.2 от 18.11.2009 полный дистриб*
> 
> Sharingmatrix.com


По моему файл битый, открыть не смог. Перезалей

----------


## Lawkg

добрый вечер ищу конфу «1С:Предприятие 8. Полиграфия»

----------


## MrRich

> По моему файл битый, открыть не смог. Перезалей


Нет. Все ок. Только что проверил.

Если не получается открыть: сохраните файл на диск и попробуйте открыть его в архиваторе WinRAR.

З.Ы. Распаковка архива, по-умолчанию, происходит в текущий каталог.

----------


## alex_mobi

> Нет. Все ок. Только что проверил.
> 
> Если не получается открыть: сохраните файл на диск и попробуйте открыть его в архиваторе WinRAR.
> 
> З.Ы. Распаковка архива, по-умолчанию, происходит в текущий каталог.


Да все нормально с третьей попытки получилось. Спасибо

----------


## shustrik

Может у кого есть Путевой лист под 8.1

Киньте ссылку плз.

----------


## SeverBaP

Нужно 1С-Рарус: Торговый комплекс. Продовольственные товары 2.0 с лекарством

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.3.1.1 (установка) от 21.11.2009 ТЕСТОВЫЙ РЕЛИЗ !!!*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.9!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## alex_vag

Скажите 8.2 кто нить запускал как сервер 1С Предприятия ?

----------


## darilka

> Смотри здесь:
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10315


Огромный спасиб тебе милый человек.

----------


## alex_vag

> Я пробовал, но у меня не пошло


Это печально.. никто лекарства не нашел ? Надо запустить сервер 8.2 и что то не могу найти эмуль..

----------


## Jane1

У кого есть конфигурация для ТСЖ.Поделитесь.Срочно нужно

----------


## shustrik

Очень надо Путевой лист для конфигураций 8.1

----------


## alex_vag

> Я пробовал, но у меня не пошло


я запустил сервер 8.2 на Windows server 2003 EE sp2. Ставте с выбором всех опций, а потом зайдите в службы. У меня до этого 8.1 был пиратский серв.. Дак я его в службах стопорнул а 8.2 наоборот под админом запустил. !

Под стандартным юзером он выкобениватся начал.. времени колупатся нет, поставил одмина в юзере запуска и все работает.

----------


## alex.gersen

У меня вроде сама служба 1С 82 работает, Сервер тоже идёт .. но когда начинаю базу делать - выкидывает ошибку соединения

----------


## Птюч

Доброе время суток всем. 
Нужно WEB расширение 8.0.11.1, столько много инфы, я потерялся, скинте ссылочку пожалуйста если есть. Спасибо.

----------


## glamoff

Не актуально, прошу удалить.

----------


## alex_vag

> выкидывает ошибку соединения


и что за ошибка ?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Кто поможет разобраться в таком вот вопросе?
> При работе в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1 Проф происходит ежеминутное зависание экрана, как сохранение автоматическое. Как это можно устранить, а то набираешь цифры, не смотришь в экран, затем выходит, что либо цифра недонабрана, либо в тексте абракадабра.


Сервис > Настройка учёта > Настройка параметров учёта > (закладка) ОБЩИЕ > Интервал проверки напоминаний в секундах. Поставить максимальное значение или 0 .

У себя забил все 9 по максимуму на всякий случай.

----------


## Cobranet

Есть ли  у кого конфигурация Рарус:Управление автотранспортом. Пассажирские перевозки и таксиИ Прошу дайте ссылочку

----------


## slavabv

Здравствуйте, обновилась конфигурация Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM) до версии 1.1.1.2 - у кого есть бросьте ссылочку пожалуйста.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.8.4 (обновление) от 26.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Розница", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.13!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## kulygin

> выслать нельзя, выложить можно,:) если еще актуально http://www.rapidshare.ru/1183993


Спасибо огромное!
а Cалон красоты для 8-й версии есть?

----------


## alex_vag

Подскажите 1С Управляющий под 8.2 (не демо) уже доступна ?

----------


## Bloodwiser

> Кто поможет разобраться в таком вот вопросе?
> При работе в 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1 Проф происходит ежеминутное зависание экрана, как сохранение автоматическое. Как это можно устранить, а то набираешь цифры, не смотришь в экран, затем выходит, что либо цифра недонабрана, либо в тексте абракадабра.





> Сервис > Настройка учёта > Настройка параметров учёта > (закладка) ОБЩИЕ > Интервал проверки напоминаний в секундах. Поставить максимальное значение или 0 .
> 
> У себя забил все 9 по максимуму на всякий случай.


Обязательно убрать пользователя! (если нет РИБ)

Интервал - любое число (например 999999999), но не 0 или пустой (!!!), т.к. в конфе идет проверка и изменение на 60 сек.

----------


## stalexoff

Здравствуйте!!!!
Если у кого есть конфигурация для сервисных центров дайте,плииииз.

----------


## KTo

Всем, привет, подскажите продукт "1С Упрощенка", еще существует? и если существует может поделитесь? 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## delete009

> Всем, привет, подскажите продукт "1С Упрощенка", еще существует? и если существует может поделитесь? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Конечно есть выше смотри

----------


## vbaltern

Помогите пожалуйста! ищу конфигурацию "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК"

----------


## KTo

> Конечно есть выше смотри


Это базовая бухгалтерия?

----------


## vasilnikol

Помогите!!! Нужна очень, любой релиз Управление строительным производством, хоть под 8.0.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 3 секунды_



> Всем, привет, подскажите продукт "1С Упрощенка", еще существует? и если существует может поделитесь? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Упрощенка - это всего лишь интерфейс базовой конфигурации бухгалтерии, так что можно смело ставить Бухгалтерию проф, и выбрать там интерфейс УСН.

----------


## KTo

Ясно, спасибо большое )

----------


## lancaster7679

Поделитесь Управлением строительной организацией 1.2.24.2, можно и постарее версию

----------


## noviptr1

Есть ли у кого Рарус Амбулатория 1.0 для 8ки отученная от жадности

----------


## alexsmir

> Помогите пожалуйста! ищу конфигурацию "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК"


посмотри здесь (по ключу не знаю).
ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 
релиз 1.0.22.8 (.cf)

_Добавлено через 8 минут 16 секунд_



> Поделитесь Управлением строительной организацией 1.2.24.2, можно и постарее версию


Конфигурация Управление строительной организацией 
релиз 1.2.19.3 файл конфигурации cf: размер 150 мб 
Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.2 релиз 1.2.24.4 обновление

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> посмотри здесь (по ключу не знаю).
> ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 
> релиз 1.0.22.8 (.cf)
> 
> _Добавлено через 8 минут 16 секунд_
> 
> Конфигурация Управление строительной организацией 
> релиз 1.2.19.3 файл конфигурации cf: размер 150 мб 
> Управление строительной организацией, редакция 1.2 релиз 1.2.24.4 обновление


А поновее нет ничего?

----------


## kws

*1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.20.6 (установка) от 03.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 !!!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## Glaimler

Друзья у кого есть конфа управление торговлей 10.1....для 8.0 .Скинте ссылочку плиз.

----------


## wit2007

поделитесь самоучителем по 1с8

----------


## chebyster

> поделитесь самоучителем по 1с8


по какой именно теме нужен самоучитель?

----------


## semiragi

1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.21.3 *Тестовая !!!!*

http://depositfiles.com/files/f6vslg58l

1С Управление Торговлей 8  10.3.9.1 *Тестовая !!!!*

http://depositfiles.com/files/3mnnmcpsu

----------


## SviFt

[QUOTE=semiragi;28928]1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.21.3 

http://depositfiles.com/files/f6vslg58l



Выход же перенесли на 14.12

----------


## alexsmir

> Выход же перенесли на 14.12


читайте внимательно пост выше, там же написано - тестовая !!! (т.е для проверки и последующего исправления найденных ошибок фирмой 1С),
это на тот случай, что бы кто-нибудь не обновил свою реальную конфгурацию и не задавал дурных вопросов, а что ему делать.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 8 секунд_



> А поновее нет ничего?


а что нужно поновее, релизы последние

----------


## OlegAl

Помогите пожалуйста, люди добрые!!! Нужна конфигурация "Управление строительной организацией 8.1" (для изучения) установочная или обновления с версии 1.2.19.3. Буду весьма признателен!!!

----------


## Коловорот

(Установка / Setup) 
ЗУП 2.5.18.2 от 30.10.2009 Полный комплект поставщика + CFU для платформы 1с8.1
Одним файлом letitbit.net

Диск 1 depositfiles.com
Диск 2 depositfiles.com
Диск 3 depositfiles.com
Диск 4 depositfiles.com
Диск 5 depositfiles.com
Диск 6 depositfiles.com
Диск 7 depositfiles.com
Диск 8 depositfiles.com
Диск 9 depositfiles.com
Диск 10 depositfiles.com

----------


## Glaimler

Друзья кто знает где можно скачать  управление торговлей ред.10.1 для  1с предприятия 8.0 .Скинте ссылочку плиз. Очень сильно нужно. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexsmir

> Помогите пожалуйста, люди добрые!!! Нужна конфигурация "Управление строительной организацией 8.1" (для изучения) установочная или обновления с версии 1.2.19.3. Буду весьма признателен!!!


А чем не нравится ссылка на cf - файл версии 1.2.19.3 (http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1072) это и есть полный релиз

_Добавлено через 5 минут 56 секунд_



> Друзья кто знает где можно скачать  управление торговлей ред.10.1 для  1с предприятия 8.0 .Скинте ссылочку плиз. Очень сильно нужно. Заранее благодарен.


Вообще-то сейчас управление торговлей ред. 10.3. А ред 10.1 последний релиз был выпущен в ноябре 2004 г. (этот форум был организован гораздо позднее).
На редакцию 10.3 ссылки .

----------


## xoki

Выложите для ознакомления не бетку 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8 от 03.11.2009

----------


## Yurik-gfm

1c 8.х + несколько баз включая ЖКХ
http://depositfiles.com/files/ewigr8d3m
http://depositfiles.com/files/eqe5yti0f

----------


## stol6

Выложите плиз для ознакомления какие-нибудь конфиги для 8.2.

----------


## Kandi

> Выложите плиз для ознакомления какие-нибудь конфиги для 8.2.


(Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.20.6 от 03.11.2009

----------


## OlegAl

> А чем не нравится ссылка на cf - файл версии 1.2.19.3 (http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1072) это и есть полный релиз


Простите, возможно я недостаточно точно выразился, там же выложено обновление последнее, но оно на данную версию не накатывается. Хотелось бы поднять до текущей версии конфигурации!!!

----------


## ves_sergey

> (Обновление / Updsetup) 1.6.20.6 от 03.11.2009


Этот релиз я скачал и был нежданно удивлен - Он не использует управляемые формы (хваленый функционал 8.2) и причем тут 8.2 непонятно, работает в режиме совместимости. 

А действительно хотелось бы какие-нибудь реальные конфиги для 8.2.

----------


## Коловорот

> Этот релиз я скачал и был нежданно удивлен - Он не использует управляемые формы (хваленый функционал 8.2) и причем тут 8.2 непонятно, работает в режиме совместимости. 
> А действительно хотелось бы какие-нибудь реальные конфиги для 8.2.


А чем не нравится то, что есть в шапке? Например, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" (Установка / Setup) 2.0.6.3 от 12.08.2009, 
(Обновление / Updsetup) 2.0.8.2 от 12.10.2009.

----------


## alex_vag

> реальные конфиги для 8.2.


Релиз УПП 1_3_1_1

----------


## Bloodwiser

> А чем не нравится то, что есть в шапке? Например, конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" (Установка / Setup) 2.0.6.3 от 12.08.2009, 
> (Обновление / Updsetup) 2.0.8.2 от 12.10.2009.


Для бухгалтерии еще не "прорисовали" интерфейсы для 8.2, ждем в новых обновлениях.

----------


## Коловорот

> Для бухгалтерии еще не "прорисовали" интерфейсы для 8.2, ждем в новых обновлениях.


Посмотрел бухгалтерию КОРП и зарплату, - Ваша правда, но есть конфигурация "Управление торговлей".  Ознакомительная версия. Релиз 11.0.2.4 от 16.07.2009. Там точно новый интерфейс. Сам только что посмотрел.
Диск1
Диск2
Диск3
Диск4
Диск5

----------


## maxilove

Доброго времени суток всем, если имеется у кого-нибудь последние инсталяшки 8.1 Бухгалтерия строительной организации, Управление строительной организацией,Подрядчик строительства желательно локальные версии выложите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарю

----------


## lancaster7679

> Релиз УПП 1_3_1_1


это где такая, тестовая?

сейчас упп 1.2.26

----------


## alexsmir

> последние инсталяшки 8.1 Бухгалтерия строительной организации, Управление строительной организацией,Подрядчик строительства


посмотри здесь:

_Добавлено через 26 минут 24 секунды_



> А действительно хотелось бы какие-нибудь реальные конфиги для 8.2.


конфигурации для платформы 8.2 (только в тестовом варианте)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9074#post29074

_Добавлено через 38 минут 36 секунд_



> это где такая, тестовая?


УПП 3.1.1.1 тестовая там же

----------


## Glaimler

Друзья поделитесь плиз самоучителем(видеокурс) по 1с предприятия 8.1.Очень очень необходимо.Заранее благодарю....

----------


## ves_sergey

> конфигурация "Управление торговлей".  Ознакомительная версия. Релиз 11.0.2.4 от 16.07.2009. Там точно новый интерфейс.


 согласен это у меня уже есть, но вопрос в том что писалась она для релиза 8.2.9.260 а сейчас актуальный 8.2.9.360 (с некоторыми изменениями) и под него говорят есть новые конфиги тока гдеИ?




> конфигурации для платформы 8.2 (только в тестовом варианте)


Спасибо!!!

----------


## Felix1106

Может есть у когото «1С:Центр управления производительностью» или «1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8» в который он входит? Поделитесь пожалуйста.:blush:

----------


## voldemar_tula

> Друзья поделитесь плиз самоучителем(видеокурс) по 1с предприятия 8.1.Очень очень необходимо.Заранее благодарю....


Посмотри вот это. "Hello, 1С (мастер-класс). Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе "1С:Предприятие". http://book.ds8.ru/index.php?option=...d=38&Itemid=44

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление автотранспортом" 3.0.11.2 от 01.12.2009 (cf, dt, cfu, add'ons)*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление автотранспортом" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## serg21

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти обработку обмена данными в формате xml для платформы версии 8.2?

----------


## alex.gersen

Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но кто поделиться 82 8.2.10.61 - тестовым от 04.12.2009
Спасибо

----------


## semiragi

Для тех, кто хочет посмотреть, во что превратила фирма 1С обыденную "Торговлю" или работать в конфигурации "Управление торговлей" редакция 11.0.2 на платформе 1С Предприятие 8.2

Управление торговлей, редакция 11.0.2 загрузить

----------


## fgg007

ищу правила обмена  пуб 7.7 ред 2.8 - УПП 8.1

----------


## Лёха 222

здравствуйте,подскажите пожалуйста есть конфа общепит для 1С 8.2,если можго ссылочку

----------


## mavros79

извините , повторюсь наверное - но очень нужна платформа 8.2.10.61 -  от 04.12.2009

----------


## Shell1

> 1C:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия Проф. 1.6.21.3 Тестовая !!!!
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/f6vslg58l
> 
> 1С Управление Торговлей 8  10.3.9.1 Тестовая !!!!
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/3mnnmcpsu







> читайте внимательно пост выше, там же написано - тестовая !!! (т.е для проверки и последующего исправления найденных ошибок фирмой 1С),
> это на тот случай, что бы кто-нибудь не обновил свою реальную конфгурацию и не задавал дурных вопросов, а что ему делать.



Незнаю как ты, а я поставил. И все нормально работает. А насчет ошибок ты неправ, когда выйдет релиз там все равно они будут. 1С без ошибок не работает, постоянно в обновлениях пишут "Исправлены ошибки".

----------


## semiragi

Пользователям УПП, которые задумывались о том, чтобы начать базу с чистого листа или продолжить работу на платформе 8.2



Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3.1.1 только под 1С 8.2
Платформа 8.2.9.356
Кряк на 1С 8.2
Инструкция по установке

Загрузить

----------


## fgg007

помогите, пожалуйста, найти правила обмена для ПУБ 7.7 ред. 2.8 - УПП 8.1 ред. 1.2

----------


## s3ttl3r

Есть у кого-нибудь 1с аренда? Очень нужно посмотреть!

----------


## alexsmir

> Незнаю как ты, а я поставил. И все нормально работает. А насчет ошибок ты неправ, когда выйдет релиз там все равно они будут. 1С без ошибок не работает, постоянно в обновлениях пишут "Исправлены ошибки".


Не кто и не говорил, что он работать не будет и ошибки будут и в финальном релизе. Просто когда выйдет фин релиз допустим 1.6.21.6 то Вы может не сможете произвести обновление с помощью файла cfu (такие случаи были и  некоторые пользователи начинают задавали вопросы на форуме как быть и что делать, сам лично отвечал). А фирма 1С публикует промежуточные варианты одного и того же релиза для проверки его функциональности и выявления ошибок. Поэтому зачем торопиться. А раз вопрос по поводу выхода релиза вы задали я и ответил.

----------


## semiragi

> Просто когда выйдет фин релиз допустим 1.6.21.6 то Вы может не сможете произвести обновление с помощью файла cfu


:eek: Как так!!! Я в шоке
Правильно ты говоришь, ноооооооо я всегда смогу обновить с помощью файла cf.:dance:

----------


## Glaimler

Друзья поделитесь интерактивным самоучителем(видео уроки) 1с по управлению торговлей 10.3...Заранее спасибо

----------


## ahmad_il

Помогите, пжлст, найти дельный эмулятор ключа для 1с 8.2.. Спасибо.

----------


## MrRich

Вот этот  работает на Win 7, Vista, WinXP x64.

А этот на х86

З.Ы. При внимательном использовании можно соорудить сервер приложений ;)
На 8.2 получилось.

З.Ы.Ы. Если кому интересно как - могу сделать RTFM. Заявки в личку

----------


## kws

*Полные конфигурации для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Декабрь 2009 (Партнерский)"*
*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.20.6 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.20.6 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.18.2 (установка) от 30.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" базовая 2.5.18.2 (установка) от 30.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.26.1 (установка) от 15.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения ПРОФ" 2.0.8.2 (установка) от 12.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.8.2 (установка) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.8.2 (установка) от 12.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.3.1 (установка) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.11.3 (установка) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.7.2 (установка) от 10.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.7.4 (установка) от 14.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 (установка) от 29.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" базовая 10.3.8.9 (установка) от 29.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.12.2 (установка) от 16.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Воинская часть" 1.0.5.1 (установка) от 04.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

----------


## vall

Пожалуйста поделитесь Комплексной автоматизацией 1.0.4. спасибо

----------


## fironovv

Очень нужна Рарус: Кафе + бар + ресторан версия 2.0 или выше с кряком! помогите
для 7.7 или 8.1

----------


## ahmad_il

Доброго всем времени суток! В 1С восьмерке пока - новичок.. поэтому , может глупый вопрос: пытаюсь обновить Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6.19.3 на 1.6.20.6.. Платформа стоит 8.2.9.236.. указываю на *.cfu и продолжаю.. выходит ошибка: структура конфигурации не соответствует версии программы.. конвертацию базы 1.6.19.3 уже прошел.. где недосмотрел.. может обновление как-то тоже надо сконвертить?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 29 секунд_
Вернее: структура конфигурации не совместима с текущей версией программы..

----------


## vall

*ahmad_il*, 
После выполнения перехода на версию 8.2 платформы для последующих обновлений конфигурации необходимо использовать файлы 1Cv8.cfu, подготовленные в формате версии 8.2.
Так делал?

----------


## Мастер_Доминик

> Доброго всем времени суток! В 1С восьмерке пока - новичок.. поэтому , может глупый вопрос: пытаюсь обновить Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6.19.3 на 1.6.20.6.. Платформа стоит 8.2.9.236.. указываю на *.cfu и продолжаю.. выходит ошибка: структура конфигурации не соответствует версии программы.. конвертацию базы 1.6.19.3 уже прошел.. где недосмотрел.. может обновление как-то тоже надо сконвертить?
> 
> Добавлено через 3 минуты 29 секунд
> Вернее: структура конфигурации не совместима с текущей версией программы..


На официальном сайте фирмы 1С по 1С: Предприятие 8 (http://users.v8.1c.ru) сказано, что релиз 1.6.20.6. предназначен для обновления на платформе 8.1.  Конфигурация релиза 1.6.21. адаптирована для использования с платформой "1С:Предприятие 8.2".

----------


## ahmad_il

Понял.. спасибо..

----------


## alexsmir

> Доброго всем времени суток! В 1С восьмерке пока - новичок.. поэтому , может глупый вопрос: пытаюсь обновить Бухгалтерию предприятия 1.6.19.3 на 1.6.20.6.. Платформа стоит 8.2.9.236.. указываю на *.cfu и продолжаю.. выходит ошибка: структура конфигурации не соответствует версии программы.. конвертацию базы 1.6.19.3 уже прошел.. где недосмотрел.. может обновление как-то тоже надо сконвертить?


*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.20.6 от 03.11.2009*
Платформа 8.2
Полный комплект поставщика + CF = 237Mb
Извини ссылку объемом поменьше не нашел.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 19 секунд_



> релиз 1.6.20.6. предназначен для обновления на платформе 8.1.


на указанном сайте релиз 1.6.20.6 выложен в двух вариантах обновления - для платформы 8.1 и полного релиза - для платформы 8.2,
эту ссылку я нашел на других сайтах по 1С и пока не понял, почему в ней + cf, т.к. в полный комплект поставщика уже входит файл cf.

----------


## vall

Не появилось ни у кого Комплексной автоматизации 1.0.4? Заранее спасибо

----------


## base_1c

> Друзья поделитесь интерактивным самоучителем(видео уроки) 1с по управлению торговлей 10.3...Заранее спасибо


Есть 1С:Образование Управление торговлей 10.3

http://depositfiles.com/files/mg15gwswk

----------


## grom371

Доброго времени суток! Кто-нибудь пробовал УТ11? Не знаю, как в справочнике номенклатуры вставить фото товара :-(

----------


## lenotk

Ни укого случайно не завалялась комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1 от 4 декабря (update)  и свод отчетов ПРОФ 3.1.4.2 (полная установка)...Заранее спасибо...

----------


## Efrat

Выложите пожалуйста УТ 10.3.9.2 и БП 1.6.21.4 тестовые

----------


## ves_sergey

управление небольшой фирмой релиз 1.0.3.19 (*чистая 8.2*)

UNF_1.0.3.19.exe

----------


## rea_1

*Yurik-gfm*,  а ключик к архиву?

----------


## Minimus

Добрый день!
Есть ли у кого-нить 1С: Деньги 8. Поделитесь, пожалуйста...

----------


## Mazda52

base_1c
Далион 1.2.07
http://letitbit.net/download/5162.57..._2_07.rar.html 

ссылка умерла, перезалейте кто нить, можно более новую версию если вышла
заранее благодарен!

----------


## kse78

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8" 1.0.12.2 Плиз. Спасибо.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.12.2 (обновление) от 08.12.2009*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.12 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.14.72.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## ZERDOV

Прошу "1С:Документооборот 8" (1С:Архив 8) установочный для ознакомления. Готов услышать отзывы. Нужен ли дополнительный ключ (таблетка)?

----------


## base_1c

> base_1c
> Далион 1.2.07
> http://letitbit.net/download/5162.57..._2_07.rar.html 
> 
> ссылка умерла, перезалейте кто нить, можно более новую версию если вышла
> заранее благодарен!


Это последняя версия Далиона

http://depositfiles.com/files/z6nauicaa

----------


## vall

Попрошу еще раз. Ни у кого не появилась Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4? Спасибо.

----------


## Мастер_Доминик

> Прошу "1С:Документооборот 8" (1С:Архив 8) установочный для ознакомления. Готов услышать отзывы. Нужен ли дополнительный ключ (таблетка)?


1С:Документооборот 8, конфигурация 1.0.3.3. для платформы 8.2. 
Для работы нужен ключ защиты. 
Отзыв предоставить не могу, т.к. конфигурацию устанавливал, но в реальной работе не испытывал.

http://files.mail.ru/MSMBPH

----------


## alex_vag

> Для работы нужен ключ защиты.


Простите, бьюсь минут 15, база запустилась, - таинственного ключа не нашел..
Может делаю что то не так...

По описанию вижу, что конфигурация действительно ДЕМО и работать в ней не стоит !!!
Только в целях ознакомления с возможностями !

Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.3.
Бета-версия.

----------


## Alav

"1С:Документооборот 8" (1С:Архив 8)

----------


## Glaimler

1c base подскажи как установить 1с Образование Управление торговлей 10.3

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 56 секунд_
подскажи как установить 1с Образование Управление торговлей 10.3

----------


## ZERDOV

[QUOTE=alex_vag;29570]Простите, бьюсь минут 15, база запустилась, - таинственного ключа не нашел..
Может делаю что то не так...

Обычная установка с авто поиском шаблона была неудачна. Но "создание информ базы без конфигурации -загрузка через конфигуратор файла конфигурации" сделало своё дело. Дополнительный ключ на конфигурацию, я так понял, не нужен. Достаточно на платформу.

----------


## kws

*Информация о сроках выпуска релизов типовых конфигураций программ системы "1С:Предприятие 7.7" и "1С:Предприятие 8"*
Информация на 10.12.2009 г. 21:00

скачать

----------


## alex_vag

> создание информ базы без конфигурации..


мда.. Не легкий путь.. 
Окно "Запуск 1С предприятия" кнопочка Настройка. 
Далее в поле под надписью "Каталоги шаблонов конфигураций и обновлений"
Жмите на зеленый крестик/плюсик и там можете указать папку и путь, куда будут падать файлики вновь устанавливаемых конф и т.д.

----------


## fgg007

люди добрые, помогите! хочу перекинуть данные из 7-ки в 8-ку. нужны правила обмена для 1с 7.7 ПУБ 2.8 - 1с 8.1 УПП 1.2

----------


## Glaimler

Сообщение для "base 1c". Подскажи плиз как установить 1с Образование Управление торговлей 10.3.Начинаю устанавливать требует вставки диска.Указываю директорию  программы но пишет нет дискаИ?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.14.7 (установка) от 20.11.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## ArPlus

> Сообщение для "base 1c". Подскажи плиз как установить 1с Образование Управление торговлей 10.3.Начинаю устанавливать требует вставки диска.Указываю директорию программы но пишет нет дискаИ?


 Я нашел диск 1С Образование. После установки установка 1с Образование Управление торговлей 10.3 проходит, но поом зависает.

----------


## supergreed

Всем доброго времени суток.
Подскажите пожалуйста где можно взять вот это "1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви". Буду крайне признателен.

----------


## Dell_Aleks

Доброе время суток.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять конфигурации для автоматизации отделов маркетинга и приема студентов.

PS буду использовать для дипломного проекта, поэтому хотелось бы не сильно навернутые конфигурации.

----------


## base_1c

> Я нашел диск 1С Образование. После установки установка 1с Образование Управление торговлей 10.3 проходит, но поом зависает.


Сначала ставим систему 1С:Образование
http://letitbit.net/download/9155.98...vanie.rar.html

Затем обучающий курс по УТ.
http://depositfiles.com/files/mg15gwswk

Сам диск - это обычная болванка, без защиты.
У меня все поставилось и заработало в без диска
Если нужно могу выложить образ диска.

----------


## Dell_Aleks

могу поделиться 1С:Предприятие 8.1, учебная версия (8.1.9.57) 
+ 
учебник М.Г.Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталевой "1С:Предприятие 8.1. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы.

на обменник выложить не могу, кому надо - пишите в личку

----------


## LEXXALEKS

Разыскивается очень срочно:
1C Розница 8 Магазин одежды и обуви !

----------


## 6aaaaaa

Подскажите, пожалуйста,  где можно взять Правила конвертации Бухгалтерия 4.5 - > УПП 8.1

----------


## Bloodwiser

Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 2.0.9.5 от 11.12.2009

Разыскивается обновление под 8.2 или полная установка под 8.2

----------


## shuric_md

Всем доброго времени суток.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать -"1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы." ?

----------


## supergreed

Розница 8. Магазин одежды
Подскажите где можно взять, может кто поделится.

----------


## Bloodwiser

> Всем доброго времени суток.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать -"1С:Предприятие 8.2. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы." ?


Например *Скрытый текст*здесь

----------


## kws

*Обновления конфигураций для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Декабрь 2009 (Партнерский)"*
*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.20.6 (обновление) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.20.6 (обновление) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.18.2 (обновление) от 30.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" базовая 2.5.18.2 (обновление) от 30.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.26.1 (обновление) от 15.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения ПРОФ" 2.0.8.2 (обновление) от 12.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" 2.0.8.2 (обновление) от 03.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.8.2 (обновление) от 12.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.3.1 (обновление) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.11.3 (обновление) от 26.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.7.2 (обновление) от 10.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Розница" 1.0.7.4 (обновление) от 14.10.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.8.9 (обновление) от 29.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" базовая 10.3.8.9 (обновление) от 29.07.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" 3.0.12.2 (обновление) от 16.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Воинская часть" 1.0.5.1 (обновление) от 04.11.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

----------


## СветаОнила

Всем привет! :) 
Может кто-нибудь выложить 1С-Рарус: печать этикеток и ценников?

----------


## accept82

*base_1c*,выложите пожайлуста лекарство на далион

----------


## yermakov_d

Конфигурации для 8.2, с диска 1С ИТС для партнеров за декабрь 2009 года.
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 ПРОФ
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.20.6 базовая
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.4
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой"
Версия 1.0.3.19
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.8.2
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", редакция 1.0
Версия 1.0.3.1
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП".
Версия 2.0.8.2
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", редакция 1.2
Версия 1.2.26.1 и 1.3.1.1
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Библиотека стандартных подсистем 8.2", ознакомительная версия 1.0.4.5
letitbit
extabit
deposit
1С:Предприятие 8 Документооборот
Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот", редакция 1.0 версия 1.0.3.
Бета-версия.
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
deposit

Все вышеперечисленное одним архивом.
letitbit
turbobit
extabit
vip-file
deposit

----------


## alex_vag

> Конфигурации для 8.2


Скажите, где не подписанно что ДЕМО, это значит что конфы рабочие ? Я что то уже запутался где демо а где нет

----------


## base_1c

> *base_1c*,выложите пожайлуста лекарство на далион


Лекарства у меня к сожалению нет

----------


## alex_phantom

Кто видел конфигурацию Управление коллекторским агентством
или что-то другое на эту тему. 
Ооооочень надабна !!!

----------


## shuric_md

*Bloodwiser*, Большое спасибо !!!

_Добавлено через 5 минут 58 секунд_
*yermakov_d*, Извините за наивный вопрос, но все эти конфигурации с новым интерфейсом или нет ?:blush:

----------


## accept82

*base_1c*, может быть есть отвязанная от ключа Далион

----------


## base_1c

> *base_1c*, может быть есть отвязанная от ключа Далион


Тоже нет.
Далион можно без ключа запустить. Некоторые функции не будут работать. например выгрузка во Frontol

----------


## alexeypp

Стояла конфигурация 1с Бухгалтерия с номером релиза 1.6.6.8, хотел обновить до актуального релиза 1.6.20.6.

Начал последовательно обновлять:
1.6.6.8 - 1.6.8.3 - 1.6.9.4 - 1.6.10.6 - 1.6.11.7

Во время обновления на релиз 1.6.11.7 в окне принятия изменений конфигурации сообщается, что часть договоров контрагентов (в моем случае 50) имеют не уникальные номера.

Дальше принимаю изменения. Загружаю режим Предприятия и дальше творятся компьютерные чудеса:

1. При использовании вкладки антикризисные отчеты выдается ошибка: "Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(18,1)}: "Синтаксическая ошибка"; <<?>>:"

Сама вкладка не так для меня важна. И, в принципе, ее использовать никто не будет. Однако...

2. При проведении документа "Закрытие месяца" выдается следующая ошибка:

"Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(13,1)}: "Синтаксическая ошибка"; <<?>>:"

Если из этой ошибки перейти в конфигуратор, то открывается общий модуль Управление Внеоборотными  активами и курсор устанавливается напротив этой строки:

	ВыборкаПоОС = Запрос.Выполнить().Выбрать()  ;

Подскажите пожалуйста, что это может быть: моя ошибка при неправильном обновлении или это ошибка самого файла обновления?

Может попробовать обойти обновление 1.6.11.7, например через обновление до релиза 1.6.12.2?

И у кого есть обновление на бухгалтерию до релиза 1.6.12.2 версия профИ? Поделитесь!!!! 

За ранее всех благодарю!!!!;)

----------


## тоа

Выложите плиз обновление 1.0.12.2 на Бухгалтерию бюджетную

----------


## MrRich

> Стояла конфигурация 1с Бухгалтерия с номером релиза 1.6.6.8, хотел обновить до актуального релиза 1.6.20.6.
> 
> Начал последовательно обновлять:
> 1.6.6.8 - 1.6.8.3 - 1.6.9.4 - 1.6.10.6 - 1.6.11.7
> 
> Во время обновления на релиз 1.6.11.7 в окне принятия изменений конфигурации сообщается, что часть договоров контрагентов (в моем случае 50) имеют не уникальные номера.
> 
> Дальше принимаю изменения. Загружаю режим Предприятия и дальше творятся компьютерные чудеса:
> 
> ...


Конфигурация снималась с поддержки?

----------


## alexeypp

> Конфигурация снималась с поддержки?


Эта конфигурация никогда не стояла на поддержке. В 2007 году было единственное обнвление до релиза 1.6.6.8.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Конвертация данных" 2.1.2.1 (обновление) от 14.12.2009*

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## lancaster7679

поделитесь "Бухгалтерия Предприятия КОРП" 2.0.9.5

----------


## evgeny2009

*У кого есть обновление "Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1"? Скиньте ПЛИЗ ссылку!
если под 8.2. платформу есть то тоже нужно!!!*

----------


## maxilove

Если есть у кого есть  "Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1" установка а не обновление выложите Пожайлуста!!!

----------


## LEXXALEKS

О-о-о-очень нужна конфигурация "Магазин Одежды и обуви" под восьмёрку.

Выручайте ребята. Нигде нету, на Вас вся надежда !!!

Заранее большое спасибо !

----------


## vall

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.21.6

Дистрибутив обновления для 8.1 
http://letitbit.net/download/9509.90...setup.exe.html
Дистрибутив обновления для 8.2 
http://letitbit.net/download/4206.49...tup82.exe.html

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.21.6 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.21.6 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.21.6 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## Buroz

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.21.6
==================================================  ===============
Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

http://depositfiles.com/files/pz0c4ecxg
http://hotfile.com/dl/20764711/b7881...setup.exe.html
http://ifolder.ru/15495153

1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.21.6
==================================================  ==============
Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

http://depositfiles.com/files/fdxndvupy
http://hotfile.com/dl/20764056/dd49b...setup.exe.html
http://ifolder.ru/15495013

----------


## yermakov_d

*Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1* (полная установка)
для 8.1
turbobit, extabit , letitbit
для 8.2
turbobit , letitbit , extabit

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.19.3 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы  1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.12.101.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.19.3 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.356.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## uatara

> О-о-о-очень нужна конфигурация "Магазин Одежды и обуви" под восьмёрку.
> 
> Выручайте ребята. Нигде нету, на Вас вся надежда !!!
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо !


Вроде здесь есть

----------


## LEXXALEKS

> Вроде здесь есть


Спасибо большое за конфу, посмотрю, но в идеале ищется именно
магазин по продаже обуви и одежды под восьмёрку.
Описание на: http://www.1csovmestimo.ru/catalog_1...ozmojnosti.php

----------


## lancaster7679

а что пока нет установочных конф. Бух 1.6.21.6 и ЗиК 2.5.19.3, для 8.2 ?
надо 8.1 конвертировать в 8.2, а потом обновлять?

----------


## yermakov_d

По просьбам трудящихся: *Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство*.
комплект из:
1.1.3.52 setup
1.2.3.16 обновление
1.2.4.13 обновление
1.2.5.13 обновление
turbobit
extabit
letitbit

----------

Denis32768 (14.11.2011), kraftnews (24.11.2011), Merzz (26.10.2011)

----------


## curious_human

Ответ на вопрос *alexeypp*

Тут, кажется, проблема в платформе. Должна стоять не ниже 8.1.14
А обновиться легче будет не по порядку файлами *.cfu, а сразу файлом *.cf от последней версии.

----------


## vas99

> 1С:Предприятие 8
> Конфигурация "Консолидация", версия 1.2.7.1
> turbobit
> [url=http://letitbit.net/download/6955.6ed96f7912b6e0883fab0845aa/Consolidation.rar.html]letitbit]/url]


не у кого нет ? а то эти ссылки уже умерли

----------

Denis32768 (14.11.2011)

----------


## Zuf

> а что пока нет установочных конф. Бух 1.6.21.6 и ЗиК 2.5.19.3, для 8.2 ?
> надо 8.1 конвертировать в 8.2, а потом обновлять?


Смотри выше , там есть и  для платформы 8.1 и для 8.2

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 9 секунд_



> Смотри выше , там есть и  для платформы 8.1 и для 8.2


Извините. там правда только обновление

----------


## LEXXALEKS

Что же делать? Что же делать?

Ну неужто ни у кого правда нет этого обувного магазина под 1С 8 И?
Заказчик долбит. Самому тоже нужен. Образец ниже:
http://www.1csovmestimo.ru/catalog_1...ozmojnosti.php

Выручите пожалуйста !

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.8.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.12.101!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.8.1 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0 предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.2.9.356!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## box528

Не могу найти конфигурацию "Авторизованный сервисный центр" фирмы БизнесПроект. Киньте ссылку плиз.

----------


## sidus

> *1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.14.7 (установка) от 20.11.2009*
> Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.
> 
> скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3


Спасибо!
Это финальная версия? Никак не могу найти там конвертации базы с Деньги 7.7! Или еще нету просто?
Думаю лезть в дебри 1С Конвертация не особо весело и юзерфрендли...должна быть удобная возможность из 1С Деньги 8 это сделать..или нет?

----------


## yermakov_d

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.21.6 для 8.1*
letitbit , turbobit , extabit - 184,3 Mb
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.21.6 для 8.2*
letitbit , turbobit , extabit - 177,5 Mb

----------


## YuryYar

> посмотри здесь (по ключу не знаю).
> ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 
> релиз 1.0.22.8 (.cf)


Из поста №1072 поставил последний релиз ВДПГ: Учет в управляющих компаниях.
К сожалению, пишет ошибку: "СистемаЛицензирования : Ошибка загрузки модуля обмена данными - Невозможно загрузить модуль обмена данными.
Не обнаружен ключ защиты. Функционал ПП "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" не будет доступен."
Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему, очень надо...

Спасибо

----------


## lenotk

> *Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.4.1* (полная установка)
> для 8.1
> turbobit, extabit , letitbit
> для 8.2
> turbobit , letitbit , extabit


А случайно не завалялось обновление, а не полная установка?
Заранее спасибо...

----------


## MrRich

*Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ 1.6.21.6 от 15.12.2009 обновление*
Размер: 22.26Мб

Depositfiles.com

----------


## gansevgeny

Поделитесь пожалуйста 1С лесозавод или чтонибудь связанное с лесхозами

----------


## sd001034

Ребят! Нужна Бухгалтерия Строительного Предприятия, версия выше 14.0.29.1. Может у кого есть? И вообще есть такая?

----------


## Mivi

Добрый день. Может есть у кого внешняя компонента ScanOPOS 8_0_8_4, у меня почему-то не работает ссылка на закачку на сайте 1С. Спасибо

----------


## shuric_md

Добрый день. Есть ли у кого нибудь Бухгалтерия под 8.2 с новым хвалённым интерфейсом или нет ? У кого есть киньте сылочку.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.21.6 (установка) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.21.6 (установка) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.19.3 (установка) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.12.101.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" 2.5.19.3 (установка) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.356.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## vall

*Mivi*, 
http://letitbit.net/download/4112.f4...0_8_4.rar.html

----------


## alexsmir

*КАМИН:Расчет заработной платы. Версия 3.0 
релиз 3.0.35.1 от 17.12.2009*
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10470&page=3

----------


## YuryYar

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти отученную конфигурацию "Айлант: Управление ЖКХ 8" для платформы 8.1

Спасибо.

----------


## Kandr

> 1c 8.х + несколько баз включая ЖКХ
> http://depositfiles.com/files/ewigr8d3m
> http://depositfiles.com/files/eqe5yti0f


а где же пароль от архива?
выложи, плиз

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 18 секунд_



> Не обнаружен ключ защиты. Функционал ПП "ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК" не будет доступен."
> Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему, очень надо...


тоже самое
отученый от ключа cf-ник киньте кто-нибудь, плиз

----------


## amarch2008

> а где же пароль от архива?
> выложи, плиз
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 18 секунд_
> 
> тоже самое
> отученый от ключа cf-ник киньте кто-нибудь, плиз


Pass: 112211

cf... отученный от ключа сам ищу, но пока никаких вариантов.....

----------


## Kandr

> cf... отученный от ключа сам ищу, но пока никаких вариантов.....


может есть от версий предыдущих?
я помсотрел там всего-то пара модулей общих закрытых, вряд ли они особо меняются от версии к версии.

----------


## amarch2008

> может есть от версий предыдущих?
> я помсотрел там всего-то пара модулей общих закрытых, вряд ли они особо меняются от версии к версии.


У меня еще есть демо (.dt), но посмотрел сейчас, та же самая с ней история. Предыдущих версий у меня нет.

----------


## PARAZZZITUS

есть ли конфигурация по управлению строительной компанией или не что подобное?

----------


## YuryYar

Нашел вот "Айлант: Управление ЖКХ" вер 1.0.0 demo :

порядок установки:

- платформа
- шаблон конфигурации
- сервер защиты из папки Licence
- в окне добавить файл demo.xml
- добавить в платформе новую базу

вот обновления для нее, обновляться надо до последней версии раз 40:D, но теоретически это возможно :

единственно, смущает ошибка при проверке конфигурации:

"ПланВидовХарактеристик.Ти  пыШтрихкодов.Справка Неразрешимые ссылки на объекты метаданных (1)"

Как пофиксить ошибку?

PS Есть ошибки там и в инфобазе, но мне кажется, они пропадут, если для создания своей базы всю demo информацию стереть...

----------



----------


## Kandr

ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК 1.0.22.8
вот расковырял cf-ник, отучил его от ключика
пользуйтесь:)

http://dojo.ifolder.ru/15576056

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 25 секунд_
Нет ли у кого описаловки по ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК ?

----------


## TODD22

здраствуйте! очень нужна конфа Управление Строительной Организацией(УСО)...
для подготовки на "Профа по УСО"..... можно демо если такая есть....Очень надо!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> здраствуйте! очень нужна конфа Управление Строительной Организацией(УСО)...
> для подготовки на "Профа по УСО"..... можно демо если такая есть....Очень надо!




```
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11229
```

Здесь посмотри.

----------


## SeverBaP

Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия типовая+Управление автотранспортом" на 8.1 (не рарус)

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.9.5 (обновление) от 11.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом" базовая 2.5.19.3 (обновление) от 15.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", редакция 2.5, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.12.101.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## Маша Доошенко

все здорово, только а где 15-платформа, пожалуйста:blush:
всмысле тут:Полные конфигурации для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Декабрь 2009

----------


## yermakov_d

> все здорово, только а где 15-платформа, пожалуйста:blush:
> всмысле тут:Полные конфигурации для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Декабрь 2009


Маша, пользуйся поиском - технологическая платформа выложена много раз.
Специально для Ваc еще раз:
turbobit
лекарство

----------


## sherbakov777

*yermakov_d*, Здраствуйте!
помогите найти рабочий альфа+авто версии 4,1,
 Заранее очень благодарен

----------


## Troller

Здравствуйте мужики и дамы!

А не встречал ли кто конфигурацию для компьютерного магазина, можно demo хотябы ознакомиться, но лучше полнофункционал.

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## TAIL2606

Добрый день всем. Помогите найти комплексную автоматизацию 1.0.4.1 . Заранее благодарен!

----------


## YuryYar

*yermakov_d*,  помогите, пожалуйста с Айлант: Управление ЖКХ,

тут не удалось найти работоспособную версию

Спасибо

----------


## РоЗо

Очень хочется попробовать эту конфу! Есть ли у кого нибудь ссылочка?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием" 1.2.27.1 (обновление) от 23.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## oleg625256

Пожалуйста помогите найти TOuP .
С уважением

----------


## mavros79

а у кого есть тестовая сегодняшняя УТ 10.3 ?

----------


## kohtpojib

Здравствуйте!Возникла проблема: При конвертации конфигурации  с  платформы 8.1 на платформу 8.2 ,не обновили конфигурацию до последней версии(бухгалтерия 18.2 на бухгалтерия 19.3) и не сделали резервного копирования. Подскажите пожалуйста  каким образом можно вернуть первоначальную конфигурацию до конвертирования или обновить испорченную конфигурацию (до версии бухгалтерия 19.3), т.к. сломанная конфигурация не принимает файл обновления. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## proxcha

есть вопросы с ответами на профессионала 1 с 8 Зарплата и управление персоналом?

----------


## MrRich

*Управление производственным предприятием 1.2.27.1 от 23.12.2009 г. Обновление*
_Для платформы 8.2_

Mirror #1
Mirror #2

----------


## stentor

Ищу управление транспортной логистикой ломаную, может есть у кого?

----------


## distorshion

Давай мыло скину Ломбард

----------


## MrRich

> а у кого есть тестовая сегодняшняя УТ 10.3 ?


У меня :)

*Управление торговлей 10.3.9.3 от 23.12.2009 ТЕСТОВЫЙ РЕЛИЗ*

Depositfiles.com

----------


## buhmel

> Очень хочется попробовать эту конфу! Есть ли у кого нибудь ссылочка?


ailant.ru - сайт на котором это все есть
дюже хорошая, как бы отучить задавать вопросы про ключ ?

----------


## slavabv

Вышла УПП 1.3 рабочая, подкиньте ссылочку. Спасибо.

----------


## buhmel

> ailant.ru - сайт на котором это все есть
> дюже хорошая, как бы отучить задавать вопросы про ключ ?


http://www2.ailant.com.ru/download/pub/soft/mhcs/

----------


## egavga

Ищу конфигурацию "Хлебобулочное и кондитерское производство" для 1С 8.1

----------


## sidus

> Спасибо!
> Это финальная версия? Никак не могу найти там конвертации базы с Деньги 7.7! Или еще нету просто?
> Думаю лезть в дебри 1С Конвертация не особо весело и юзерфрендли...должна быть удобная возможность из 1С Деньги 8 это сделать..или нет?


ау...кто-нибудь! подскажите плииз!:(

----------


## DJRelax

Люди!!!
Помогите кто нить с конфигурацией "1С-Логистика:Управление перевозками". Хотя бы не отученная. Нужна срочна для ознакомления. Желательна последняя версия или же полная версия с обновами. Буду очень признателен и благодарен ;)

----------


## base_1c

> Люди!!!
> Помогите кто нить с конфигурацией "1С-Логистика:Управление перевозками". Хотя бы не отученная. Нужна срочна для ознакомления. Желательна последняя версия или же полная версия с обновами. Буду очень признателен и благодарен ;)


http://letitbit.net/download/7780.7b..._F_NK.rar.html

----------


## DJRelax

> http://letitbit.net/download/7780.7b..._F_NK.rar.html


Эта версия есть. Но эта не одна из последних, последняя: 1.1.3.1
Я уже нашел 1.1.1.3, вот поновее бы найти.
Все равно спасибо ;)

----------


## zozoo

Господа! Ужасно нужна ссыль на конфу Респект: Учет путевых листов и ГСМ. Погибаю..

----------


## paingod

Народ, есть у кого, свежая конфа по ломбардам? Очень надо! Желательно для 8.1! И в варианте .cf.

----------


## to-s

> Вышла УПП 1.3 рабочая, подкиньте ссылочку. Спасибо.


переведена в разряд тестовых, рабочей еще нет

----------


## EVAPOST

Вышла версия Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 2.0.9.5
Где бы взять?

----------


## Люсек09

> "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 1.6.14.4 [update]
> http://rapidshare.com/files/20346251...4.4_update.rar


Будьте так добры кто может перезалейте на другой обменник пожалуйста

----------


## evgeny2009

*Господа!* Появилось обновление для *8.1 Комлпексной автоматизации 1.0.5* поделитесь плиз! :rolleyes:

----------


## MrRich

*1С:Предприятие конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" версия 3.0.13.1 от 24.12.2009*

Depositfiles.com

----------


## AlexZander_D

> *Господа!* Появилось обновление для *8.1 Комлпексной автоматизации 1.0.5* поделитесь плиз! :rolleyes:


И мне )))

----------


## vall

> И мне )))


Я бы тоже не отказался. Спасибо

----------


## #zmey#

Помогите не получается обновить бухгалтерию до 1.6.20 с 1.6.19.3 в версии 8.2

----------


## jojoky

Все привет .Ищу шаблоны обноление Бухгалтерия предприятие (проф) Россия 1.6.21.6.
Киньте посылочку обновление. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.5.1 (обновление) от 29.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущий релиз конфигурации "Комплексная автоматизация" предназначен для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.15!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3

----------


## MrRich

В дополнение к предыдущему посту, Комплексная автоматизация 1.0.5.1 от 29.12.2009 на depositfiles.com

Depositfiles.com

----------


## #zmey#

В ветке 8.2

_Добавлено через 7 минут 19 секунд_
Народ умоляю погите!!! я уже путаюсь в базах как выполить гребаную конвертацию была 8.1 конфа 1.6.19.3 при установке  8.2 она сконвертилась и все пипец качаю обновления пишет что не та версия. все что прочитал направляет на то что 1.20.6 нужно тож как то переконвертить... не догоню(((( поясните тупню)) а то скоро баланес.

----------


## MrRich

*Управление торговлей 10.3.9.4 от 30.12.2009 обновление*

Скачать: Mirror #1. Размер 6.6 Мб.

*Переход с базовой версии*

Mirror #1

*Веб-приложение*

Depositfiles.com

----------


## vall

*Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.22.4 для 8.1 - обновление*
http://narod.ru/disk/16505534000/1.6...pdate.zip.html

----------


## Walls

*Управление торговлей. Версия 10.3.9.4 от 30.12.2009 для платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 updsetup*
rapidshare.com 
Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой версии
*Скрытый текст**Новое в версии*

Контактная информация 
Расширено представление российского адреса.
В адрес добавлена возможность выбора:
- дом, владение
- корпус, строение
- квартира, офис.

Доработка обмена данными межу конфигурациями Управление торговлей и Бухгалтерия предприятия

Изменен "Помощник настройки обмена данными" . Настройка обмена данными стала более понятной, предусмотрено два режима работы с помощником("Пользователь" и "Эксперт") .

Изменено поведение обмена данными. При постоянном обмене данными документы и большинство справочников сопоставляются только по уникальным идентификаторам. 
Исключение составляют те справочники, где сопоставление по уникальным идентификаторам некорректно(например, справочник "Валюты").

При постоянном обмене коды большинства справочников переносятся.

В "Монитор обмена данными" на вкладку "Объекты обмена" добавлен отчет "Проверка сопоставления объектов".
Отчет позволяет проверить текущее состояние соответствия сопоставленных объектов, выявить некорректные ситуации и устранить их.

Изменены правила для обмена "Управление торговлей- Бухгалтерия".

Изменены правила для обработки "Выгрузка данных в 1С: Бухгалтерия версии 1.6".
Рекомендуется выполнить следующие действия: 
1. Установить префикс распределенной информационной базы. В форме настроек параметров учета (Сервис-Настройка учета- Настройка параметров учета) на закладке "Обмен данными".
2. Если существует обмен "Управление торговлей - Розница", то в информационной базе "Розница" убрать для узлов плана обмена "Управление торговлей - Розница" префикс для загружаемых документов.

Обмен данными между конфигурациями "Управление торговлей" и "Розница"

Добавлен перенос расширенного представления российского адреса.
Поддержка закона №162-ФЗ о внесении изменения в порядок применения ККТ 
Для поддержки учета продаж в организациях и индивидуальных предпринимателей, являющихся плательщиками единого налога на вмененный доход (ЕНВД) реализована возможность настройки способа формирования чеков ККМ. Настройка производится в разрезе организаций и касс ККМ. 
Добавлена возможность формирования нефискального чека ККМ на фискальных регистраторах и принтерах документов для ЕНВД с требуемыми реквизитами:
 - наименование документа;
 - порядковый номер документа, дату его выдачи;
 - наименование для организации (фамилия, имя, отчество - для индивидуального предпринимателя);
 - идентификационный номер налогоплательщика, присвоенный организации (индивидуальному предпринимателю), выдавшей (выдавшему) документ;
 - наименование и количество оплачиваемых приобретенных товаров (выполненных работ, оказанных услуг);
 - сумму оплаты, осуществляемой наличными денежными средствами и (или) с использованием платежной карты, в рублях;
 - должность, фамилию и инициалы лица, выдавшего документ, и его личную подпись. 
Доработан режим рабочего места кассира. Добавлена возможность работы при отсутствии  фискального регистратора. Формирование чеков осуществляется на обычном принтере по доработанной печатной форме чека ККМ. Добавлены отсутствующие реквизиты, описанные выше.
Исправлены выявленные ошибки. 

Смотрите также
Порядок обновления и дополнительная информация приведена в файле 1cv8upd.htm 
Перечень изменений в версии и исправленные ошибки приведены в файле Управление торговлей. Версия 10.3.9. Изменения в версии.mxl.

----------


## MrRich

*Управление торговлей 10.3.9.4 от 30.12.2009 ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ*
_Также подходит для обновления с тестовых версий ;)_

vip-file.com
sms4file.com
letitbit.net


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 от 31.12.2009 версия ПРОФ обновление*
_Обновление под платформу 8.1_
Скачать на высокой скорости с vip-file.com
Letitbit.net
Sms4file.com

*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4  от 31.12.2009 версия ПРОФ обновление*
_Обновление под платформу 8.2_
Vip-file.com
Letitbit.net
Sms4file.com
Depositfiles.com

----------


## Walls

to *ALL*
Выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерию бюджетного учреждения 1.0.13.1 от 31.12.2009

----------


## mad_mix

Уважаемые коллеги пожалуйста выложите обновление Конфигурации для
 1С 8.1  "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая с формами отчётности за 4 квартал. Зарание спасибо.

----------


## MrRich

> to *ALL*
> Выложите пожалуйста Бухгалтерию бюджетного учреждения 1.0.13.1 от 31.12.2009


*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 1.0.13.1 от 31.12.2009 обновление*

Depositfiles.com
vip-file.com




> Уважаемые коллеги пожалуйста выложите обновление Конфигурации для
>  1С 8.1  "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая с формами отчётности за 4 квартал. Зарание спасибо.


*Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 от 31.12.2009 обновление БАЗОВАЯ версия*
vip-file.com

----------


## Walls

*MrRich*
если есть доступ к http://users.v8.1c.ru/BudgetAccounting.aspx огромная просьба выложите пожалуйста файлы, содержащие настройки обмена данными в форматах, используемых программой АРМ "Бюджетополучатель" системы "АЦК-Финансы" 
Заранее премного обязан!

----------


## MrRich

> *MrRich*
> если есть доступ к http://users.v8.1c.ru/BudgetAccounting.aspx огромная просьба выложите пожалуйста файлы, содержащие настройки обмена данными в форматах, используемых программой АРМ "Бюджетополучатель" системы "АЦК-Финансы" 
> Заранее премного обязан!


Такого доступа, к сожалению, нет :)

Я думаю, что доступ имеет модератор темы под ником kws. Вопрос адресуем к нему. Возможно, поможет.

Удачи.

----------


## OLview

Всем привет, обновился с 1.0.8.3 до версии до 1.0.9.3 в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8". Теперь при запуске 1с вылетает ошибка "В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки" код ошибки {Обработка.ОбновлениеИнфор  мационнойБазы(4335)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (НайтиПоКоду): В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки!
	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "Счет208", ПланыСчетов.ЕПСБУ.НайтиПоК  оду("208"));
по причине:
В данной транзакции уже происходили ошибки!


Что делатьИ?

----------


## Walls

Думаю это вопрос не для варезника. Если нужна помощь пишите в личку, постараюсь помочь

----------


## ilgiz57

Подскажите плиз!!! Мне надо обновить конфигурацию Бух.пред.(базовую) 1.6.15.5 до 1.6.22.4, какие мне необходимы промежуточные обновления?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" базовая 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения" 1.0.13.1 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Внимание! Версия 1.0.13 конфигурации "Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения", редакция 1.0, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.14.72.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговлей, редакция 10" 10.3.9.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3, предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.12!

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2 l зеркало #3 l зеркало #4

----------


## ilgiz57

А между ними нужны обновления?

----------


## Famza

Искал по всем веткам, но так и не нашел - 1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8 (последний релиз 1.2.5.21). Может просмотрел, зато увидел, что не я один его хочу попробовать. Неужто никто так и не выложит?

ЗЫ. Бета-версия тоже годиться. Заранее спасибо

----------


## vmil

Здравствуйте поздравляю всех с новым годом счастья здоровья удачи !!!
1.6.20.6 "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия". 
Кто может помочь не откажите помагите найти

----------


## Walls

> 1.6.20.6 "1С:Предприятие 8. Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия"


Не знаю, нарушение правил форума или нет, но ссылочка с другого ресурса
*Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 1.6.20.6 от 23.11.2009*
*Скрытый текст*пароль: *ru-board*

----------



----------


## roofus

Добрый день!
Ищу свежую версию конфигурации
"Управление сервисным центром " 3.3.... 
Если есть у кого поделитесь?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ilgiz57

Подскажите плиз!!! Мне надо обновить конфигурацию Бух.пред.(базовую) 1.6.15.5 до 1.6.22.4, какие мне необходимы промежуточные обновления?

----------


## avda

а когда будет Конфигурация Управление торговлей ред.10.3. Релиз 10.3.9.4

----------


## SJ24

> а когда будет Конфигурация Управление торговлей ред.10.3. Релиз 10.3.9.4


31 декабря вышла

Управление торговлей 10.3.9.4

Управление торговлей базовая 10.3.9.4

----------


## Moroshka

Люди добрые, выложите ссылки для скачивания конфигурации для НКО!!! Плиз!!!

----------


## Walls

*Moroshka*
НКО...это что за зверь такой?

----------


## Moroshka

*Walls*, 



> НКО...это что за зверь такой?


Некоммерческие организации.

----------


## EVAPOST

> НКО...это что за зверь такой?


Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций...
Тоже везде ищу... пользуюсь пока бухгалтерией автономного учреждения....:confused:

----------


## Moroshka

> Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций...
> Тоже везде ищу... пользуюсь пока бухгалтерией автономного учреждения....:confused:


А поделитесь ссылочкой на АУ, ежли не жалко, :blush:

----------


## EVAPOST

> А поделитесь ссылочкой на АУ, ежли не жалко, :blush:


Так здесь чуть выше есть ссылки, чуть выше и на задних страничках... От сюда и качала:rolleyes:

----------


## l0cky

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигурации                          версий *1.6.20.6, 1.6.21.6.* :yes:
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15

Rapidshare.com

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.5.1 (обновление) от 29.12.2009*
Устанавливал на 1.0.4.1 :cool:
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15

Rapidshare.com

*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация" 1.0.4.1 (установка)*
Устанавливается 1.0.3.1, обновил из директории установки на 1.0.4.1 :confused:

Hotfile.com

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
Люди умные помогите!!!
корветнул торговлю из 8.1 в 8.2...:((( соответсвенно не могу обновиться:(((
каким образом мне теперь обновить торговлю? если конфигурации торговли только под 8.1.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## dumbie

Может сработать один сексуальный способ.

В платформе 8.1 создать пустую базу и загрузить новую конфигурацию.

Выгрузить ИБ (.dt) с новой конфигурацией и пустой базой.

В платформе 8.2 загрузить выгруженную на предыдущем шаге ИБ (во временную папку с конфигурацией).

Перезапуститься и преобразовать ИБ.

Сохранить конфигурацию .cf

Обновить основную конфигурацию сохраненной на предыдущем шаге конфигурацией.

----------


## Garipov

Спасибо!

Способы из камасутры практически всегда помогают:)
Единственное что я не стал делать это... 
Выгрузить ИБ (.dt) с новой конфигурацией и пустой базой.

Сразу после создания и запуска ИБ  в 8.1. конвертнул в 8.2 и сохранил .cf
потом обновил свою родную базу

----------


## Makz87

Доброго времени суток!

Есть конфа бух про версии 1.6.16.4 , нужно обновиться

Проблема одна - у меня релизы начиная с 1.6.19.3, промежуточных нет.

Подскажите кто - нибудь, какие релизы пропущены?

Буду благодарен за ссылки на них =)

З.Ы. С наступившим!

----------


## enolik

помогите пожалуйста! Есть проблема которую никак не могу разрешить:confused:. Как уже поняла, было не корректно произведено обновление базы. Сейчас стоит Бух.Предприятия Проф 8.1.15.14 конф 1.6.17.4, но обновить дальше 1.6.18 и т. д. не могу, т.к выдает сообщение что файл не имеет доступных обновлений. Как я понимаю, нужно обновить через файл CF. И еще выдает что конфигурация поставщика *1.6.15.5*. Дайте пожалуйста нужный* файлик 1.6.17.4 CF* - если я правильно понимаю. Ранее залитые уже не действительны:(

----------


## vall

> помогите пожалуйста! Есть проблема которую никак не могу разрешить:confused:. Как уже поняла, было не корректно произведено обновление базы. Сейчас стоит Бух.Предприятия Проф 8.1.15.14 конф 1.6.17.4, но обновить дальше 1.6.18 и т. д. не могу, т.к выдает сообщение что файл не имеет доступных обновлений. Как я понимаю, нужно обновить через файл CF. И еще выдает что конфигурация поставщика *1.6.15.5*. Дайте пожалуйста нужный* файлик 1.6.17.4 CF* - если я правильно понимаю. Ранее залитые уже не действительны:(


http://narod.ru/disk/16683841000/1Cv8.zip.html

----------


## Finist

> ... Дайте ...  файлик 1.6.17.4.  Ранее залитые уже не действительны:(


Бухгалтерия ПРОФ установка 1.6.17.4. Из нее возьмете требемый cf-файл. 
BuhPredp_1.6.17.4_setup.rar




> Есть конфа бух про версии 1.6.16.4 , нужно обновиться
> Проблема одна - у меня релизы начиная с 1.6.19.3, промежуточных нет.


Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ для 8.1, обновления:

релиз 1.6.16.6 от 08.07.2009 
релиз 1.6.17.4 от 21.07.2009 
релиз 1.6.18.2 от 07.09.2009

----------


## qwertylion

Всем привет, кто может подсказать Как перейти с базовой на проф бухгалтерии? релиз 1.6.5.2  или обновить до свежего релиза

----------


## Andry_m

Подскажите, как обновить ЗУП с версии 2.5.8.14? Есть все обновления за исключением 2.5.9.2 и 2.5.10.11. Или можно как-то сразу на последний релиз перескочить?

----------


## pevek

1С:Предприятие 8 "*Бухгалтерия Предприятия"* 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009
предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15
ТУТ

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом* 2.5.18.2 от 30.10.2009
предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14
Тут

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом* 2.5.19.3 от 15.12.2009
Тут

_Добавлено через 10 минут 20 секунд_
Конфигурация *Магазин одежды и обуви* 8.1
Тут

Документация
Тут

Аналит. *Учет медицинских услуг* Версия 1.1.25.13 от 06.11.2009
Комплект поставщика + cf
Тут

----------

Яшар (23.11.2012)

----------


## k-ant

> *1С:Предприятие 8. Пиво-безалкогольный комбинат*
> 
> Выложите, пожалуйста, конфигурацию, если у кого есть. Очень интересно посмотреть на неё.



И не только посмотреть...

----------


## dastin0084

Ребята помогите найти 1С:Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви,скиньте в личку ссылочку. Заранее спасибо:)

----------


## CaB

Добавлено через 10 минут 20 секунд
Конфигурация Магазин одежды и обуви 8.1
Тут

Документация
Тут


читай прежде чем просить !!!:mad:

----------


## Finist

> Всем привет, кто может подсказать Как перейти с базовой на проф бухгалтерии? релиз 1.6.5.2  или обновить до свежего релиза


Переход с базовой на Проф при установленном релизе - Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.19.3 от 26.09.2009 
Переход с базовой версии
Пароль на архив: ru-board
Все необходимые релизы включая 1.6.19.3 по всей видимости нужно будет установить. Сама не делала такой процедуры.

----------


## pevek

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 2.5.19.3 от 15.12.2009
ИСПРАВЛЕНА ССЫЛКА ...ТУТ...

----------


## Enya_06

Срочно нужна конфигурация 1С:Предприятие 8.1. 1С:Подрядчик строительства 4.0 Управление финансами!!! Помогите!!!!

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Срочно нужна конфигурация 1С:Предприятие 8.1. 1С:Подрядчик строительства 4.0 Управление финансами!!! Помогите!!!!


Читайте форум внимательней:


```
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=11229
```

----------


## Ignats

При переходе на 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 происходят ГЛЮКи: в процессе обновления конфигурации не может обновиться база данных программы. Кто знаком с этой проблемой?

----------


## garri13

*sky_wdg*, можешь кинуть сервисный центр на garri13@yanex.ru

----------


## pevek

1С:Предприятие 8.1. Технологическая платформа. Архитектура x86 для для Windows (i386) *8.1.15.14* от 30.10.2009
ТУТ
ЗЕРКАЛО

Элит-строительство. Бухгалтерский учет. Версия 2.1.13.2 от 31.12.2009
Полный комплект поставщика + CFU = 219Mb
ТУТ

Бухгалтерия строительной организации. Версия 1.0.10.1 от 31.12.2009
Полный комплект поставщика + CFU = 363Mb
ТУТ

Подрядчик Стрительства 3.0 полный открытый
ТУТ

Подрядчик строительства 4.0 Управление Финансами. Версия 1.1.13.1 от 22.10.2009
Полный комплект поставщика + CFU = 322Mb
ТУТ

Подрядчик строительства 4.0 Управление Финансами. Версия 1.1.13.1 от 22.10.2009
обновление = 35Mb
ТУТ

Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" (Установка / Setup)
Версия 1.0.3.19
Предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.356
ТУТ

Предприятие 8.2 Типовая конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой" 1.0.4.6 (*установка*) от 30.12.2009
ТУТ 
Зеркало


*Незабываем нажать Спасибо!*

----------


## kws

*Полные конфигураций для платформы 8.1, содержащиеся на диске "1С:ИТС.NFR Январь 2010 (Партнерский)" ~ 2,49 Gb*


скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## Vovanches

*kws*, а можно отдельно ссылочку на "Автоматизированную проверку конфигураций, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.3"? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## skachkovgd

> Аналит. Учет медицинских услуг Версия 1.1.25.13 от 06.11.2009
> Комплект поставщика + cf
> Тут


можно повторить ссылку не работает

----------


## [EMK]kAtleta

Здравствуйте.
Может есть у кого-нибудь обновление Бух базовая 1.6.16.5 И Очень надо.

----------


## jamis

Подскажите а есть конфигурация. Книжный магазин / склад ?

----------


## loschilov

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.2. Версия 8.2.10.77 от 30.12.2009
Дистрибутив для Windows (x86_64). Размер 70,6Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/h074j4224

Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.22.4 от 31.12.2009
Обновление для Технологической платформы 8.2 с версий 1.6.20.6, 1.6.21.6, 1.6.22.2. Размер 23,5Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/fib8z7zum

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.19.3 от 15.12.2009
Обновление для Технологической платформы 8.2 с версий 2.5.18.2, 2.5.19.2. Размер 12,6Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/we3pz8k53

Управление торговлей. Версия 10.3.9.4 от 30.12.2009
Обновление с версий 10.3.8.9, 10.3.9.3. Размер 6,3Мб
http://depositfiles.com/files/o0a5v96cd

----------


## SJ24

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, релиз 1.6.21.6 от 11.01.2010
http://www.data-stock.com/26922/Сель..._21_6.rar.html

----------


## pevek

*Исправлена ссылка!*

Аналит. *Учет медицинских услуг* Версия 1.1.25.13 от 06.11.2009
Комплект поставщика + cf
Тут

8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения" (Установка / Setup) Версия 2.0.8.2 Размер: 196,71 Мб
ТУТ
Зеркало

8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП" (Установка / Setup) Версия 2.0.9.5
Размер: 211,98 Мб
ТУТ
Зеркало

*Незабываем нажать Спасибо!*

----------


## isgmail

подскажите, пожалуйста. Есть бух. 1.6.19.3, пытаюсь через поддержку обновиться до 1.6.20 - пишет, что данный файл не содержит обновлений. 
Конфигурация целиком на поддержке, изменений вообще никаких не делали. 

Может CF-ка есть у кого? Или как победить-то?

----------


## Iwan777

*kws*, можно Розницу 1.0.8 отдельно выложить?

----------


## Derman

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения 1.0.8 - отдельно можно выложить?

----------


## alexsmir

*Тестовая версия внешней формы налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н * 
для Бухгалтерия предприятия. Версия 1.6.22.4
NDS_BP_v2.rar                                1,5 Мб   Для какой платформы не указано

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия.*
Архив содержит тестовую версию внешней формы налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.

скачать l зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.2.27.1 конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием.*
Архив содержит тестовую версию внешней формы налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.

скачать l зеркало

----------


## muaythai

> Конфигурация *Магазин одежды и обуви* 8.1
> Тут
> Документация
> Тут


ругается на отсутствие ключа защиты, хотя эмуль стоит (розница открывается без проблем), версия платформы 8.2. Есть какая-нить таблетка?

----------


## deeper

> *1С:Предприятие конфигурация "Налогоплательщик" версия 3.0.13.1 от 24.12.2009*
> 
> Depositfiles.com


Будьте так добры кто может перезалейте на другой обменник пожалуйста

----------


## tornadomel

Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации на 8.2 не ставиться на 8.1 устанавливается
есть ли у кого форма которая на 8.2 ставиться? или как данную фому сконвертировать?

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.0.5.1 конфигурации Комплексная автоматизация*
Архив содержит тестовую версию внешней формы налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.

скачать l зеркало

----------


## Kinga

> При переходе на 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6.22.4 происходят ГЛЮКи: в процессе обновления конфигурации не может обновиться база данных программы. Кто знаком с этой проблемой?


Обычно такая фигня происходит, когда апаешься на слишком продвинутый релиз, то бишь проскакиваешь необходимый релиз.
В каждом релизе написано с какого релиза он может обновиться. Если базу не сохранил для восстанолвения, то необходимо снова даунапнуться на старый релиз и потом апнуться уже по порядку по всем релизам

----------


## Mihelian

Есть у кого полный комплект "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.22.4 ?

----------


## Techno

Помогите, Зарплата и Управление Персоналом версии 2.5.17.1 как обновить?

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия v.3*
Архив содержит тестовую версию внешней формы налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS BP.erf

скачать l зеркало

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.2.27.1 конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием v.3*
Архив содержит тестовую версию внешней формы налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS UPP.erf

скачать l зеркало

----------


## d5ce3e

> Помогите, Зарплата и Управление Персоналом версии 2.5.17.1 как обновить?


как обычно - скачиваешь актуальный на текущее время, смотришь, на какой он ставится - если не на твой, то качаешь нужный и далее по той же схеме. как с 2.5.17.1 не знаю, может все таки 2.5.17.7? тогда: 2.5.17.8 -> 2.5.18.2 -> 2.5.19.3
здесь где то есть ссылки на них, ищи.

----------


## Finist

По запросу из попрошайки:

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.6 релиз: 1.6.17.4, дистрибутив
BuhPredp_1.6.17.4_setup.rar

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 2.0.10.2 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS BPCORP.erf

скачать l зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.2.27.1 конфигурации Управление производственным предприятием v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS UPP.erf

скачать l зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.0.5.1 конфигурации Комплексная автоматизация v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS KA.erf

скачать l зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.0.13.1 конфигурации Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS BBU.erf

скачать l зеркало

*Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия v.4*
Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS BP.erf

скачать l зеркало

----------


## юликко

пожалуйста, помогите, нужна конфигурация 8.1.15.14

----------


## Юльченок

> Внешняя форма отчета "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость" для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия v.4
> Архив содержит внешнюю форму налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н.
> Форма реализована в виде внешнего отчета 1С:Предприятия 8.1 NDS BP.erf


kws, а чем НДС версии 3 отличается от НДС версии 4?

----------


## avda

Ищу конфигурацию для продажы Евроокны

----------


## mirtin

Доброе время суток, пожалуйста поделитесь 1С:Упрощенка 8 и 1С:Предприниматель 8?

----------


## kalinov

Configs_for_1c_8.1_nn-files.ru.zip - 2 конфигурации для 8.1 (Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая, управление торговлей)

http://www.filehoster.ru/files/eg1678 - 1c Управляющий стандарт.

http://www.filehoster.ru/files/eg1688 - Управление торговлей - отдельно.

----------


## savimar

А внешнюю форму новой декларации НДС для 1С 8.1 нельзя вставить в Бухгалтерию 1.6.19 или 1.6.17? И где-нибудь найти для них. Обновиться до 1.6.22 не успеем.

----------


## vitamina

> А внешнюю форму новой декларации НДС для 1С 8.1 нельзя вставить в Бухгалтерию 1.6.19 или 1.6.17?


Думаю, что нельзя. В обновлении четко сказано: Для релиза 1.6.22.4 конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия. И для старого варианта специпально попробовал, не пошло... 
А обновиться можно было бы за пару часов. Я за час на компе с 1,7Ггц обновлял на четыре версии вперед...

----------


## savimar

Не получиться. Обновление я нашла, пыталась поставить на лицензионку, а там объявление от франча 1С, что в базе 1.6.19 ошибка и обновлять кроме них категорически запрещено. А их сейчас просто не дождешься.

----------


## mikito190

общепит нужен очень

----------


## S_Olga

Нужна старенькая конфигурация Бухгалтерии Проф 1.6.8.3. Может у кого завалялась :).

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.8.3 (установка) от 22.04.2008*

скачать

----------


## savimar

А где найти Бухгалтерию 1.6.22.4 для 1С 8.1 полную установку с файлом cf?

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" ПРОФ (обновления)**
1.6.9.4, 1.6.10.6, 1.6.11.7, 1.6.12.4, 1.6.13.3, 1.6.14.4, 1.6.15.5, 1.6.15.6, 1.6.16.6, 1.6.17.4, 1.6.18.2, 1.6.19.3, 1.6.20.6, 1.6.21.6, 1.6.22.4*
скачать l зеркало

----------


## johny1983

"Розница 1.0" Обновление (1.0.8.4)

http://depositfiles.com/files/916i8x4iw

----------


## unpete

> Ищу конфигурацию для продажы Евроокны


 Может, заинтересует Окнософт: Управление оконным производством?

----------


## angel_23

kws красавец!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## postmin

> подскажите, пожалуйста. Есть бух. 1.6.19.3, пытаюсь через поддержку обновиться до 1.6.20 - пишет, что данный файл не содержит обновлений.
> Конфигурация целиком на поддержке, изменений вообще никаких не делали.
> 
> Может CF-ка есть у кого? Или как победить-то?



Значит это обновление для ПРОФ а у вас БАЗОВАЯ например, или наоборот.

----------


## savimar

> Значит это обновление для ПРОФ а у вас БАЗОВАЯ например, или наоборот.


Все равно не обновляется. Пробовала и Проф, и базовую. Выложите,пожалуйста, 1.6.22.4 с cf для 8.1!

----------


## MrRich

*1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1 1.6.22.4 ПОЛНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ ПОСТАВЩИКА*

Скачать на высокой скорости

Скачать обновление ок 23Мб

----------


## ArPlus

Объясните пожалуйста процедуру как поставить конфигуратор на поддержку вновь.
Только по подробней для тупых.

Еще нужна Платежные документы на 8,1

----------


## MrRich

А версия конфигурации какая? И, желательно, название конфигурации...

----------


## ArPlus

Бух Проф сейчас на 17 замкр

----------


## i5762305

Доброго Вам времени суток!
Помогите найти конфигурацию для 8.1 "Ресторан" !!!:blush::blush::blush:

----------


## savimar

> *1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1 1.6.22.4 ПОЛНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ ПОСТАВЩИКА*
> 
> Скачать на высокой скорости
> 
> Скачать обновление ок 23Мб


Залейте, пожалуйста, его на другие бесплатные  файлообменники

----------


## NickCO

Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая (обновление) 1.6.22.4 для 8.1 >>> 
 dеpоsifiles 
 freeshаre 

Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая (обновление) 1.6.21.6 для 8.1 >>> 
 dеpоsifiles 
 freeshаre

----------


## kkk

> Бухгалтерия предприятия Базовая (обновление) 1.6.22.4 для 8.1 >>> 
>  dеpоsifiles 
>  freeshаre


ИМХО, первая ссылка битая, вторая - обновление ПРОФ

----------


## ArPlus

> *1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1 1.6.22.4 ПОЛНАЯ ВЕРСИЯ ПОСТАВЩИКА*
> 
> Скачать на высокой скорости
> 
> Скачать обновление ок 23Мб


Это не полные верси. К тому же уже было.

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.10.2 (обновление) от 31.12.2009*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## kws

*Внешняя форма налоговой декларации по НДС, утвержденной приказом Министерства финансов Российской Федерации от 15.10.2009 № 104н. v.5 от 20.01.2010 21:35*
*Бухгалтерия предприятия 8.1 и 8.2*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*8.2* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Управление производственным предприятием 8.1 и 8.2*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*8.2* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 8.1 и 8.2*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*8.2* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП 8.1 и 8.2*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*8.2* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения 8.1 и 8.2*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*8.2* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Комплексная автоматизация 8.1 и 8.2*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
*8.2* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

*Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения 8.1*
*8.1* - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## BlackJack2010

ЛЮДИ ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!! Срочно нужна конфигурация *Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия* 1.6.20.6 или 1.6.19.3 Полный комплект Обязательно отученная от ключа с возможностью проводить с/х документы.

----------


## alex_phantom

*Очень нужны конфигурации для САЛОНА КРАСОТЫ* 
БИТ: Салон Красоты 8. ПРОФ версия.
АБС-СОФТ: Салон красоты 8.1
Хеликс: Салон красоты 8

Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## Garipov

Добрый день!
загрузил внешний отчет "Декларация по НДС" в Бухгалтерия 8.2, теперь при создании данного отчета вылетает ОШИБКА ФОРМАТА ПОТОКА, {ОбщийМодуль.Регламентиров  аннаяОтчетность.Модуль(14796)  }: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Получить)
		Выборка.ВнешнийОтчетХрани  ище.Получить().Записать(Вре  менныйФайл);
по причине:

по причине:
Ошибка формата потока
Помогите исправить данную ошибку
Заранее благодарен

----------


## alex_mobi

Добрый день, есть ли у кого конфигурации для книжного магазина для 8.1?

----------


## postmin

> Выложите,пожалуйста, 1.6.22.4 с cf для 8.1!


cf бухгалтерии 1.6.22.4 для России
http://fchange.ifolder.ru/15920983

----------


## Freemove

kws  1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" 2.0.10.2 (обновление) от 31.12.2009

Этот релиз предназначен для обновления с конфигураций версии 2.0.9.5, 2.0.10.1. 
нет ли обновлений для 2.0.8.2

----------


## postmin

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" (базовая) - обновления релизов - 1.6.20.6, 1.6.21.6, 1.6.22.4.
Предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.14 

http://rghost.ru/799852  -  (лучше качать через торрент)

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 35 секунд_
1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009
Предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.15.
http://uploading.com/files/a93dmc94/..._updsetup.exe/

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" 1.6.22.4 (обновление) от 31.12.2009
Предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2.9
http://uploading.com/files/fa7cd6cm/..._updsetup.exe/

----------


## Alexerg

*Freemove*, 
Смотри здесь: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1218
или здесь: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1161

----------


## kws

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Деньги" 1.0.15.1 (обновление) от 20.01.2010*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Деньги" предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.13.

скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------


## sergeyoskol

Подскажите, а как на счет обновлений для ЗУП 8.1. А то 2.5.19.3 со своими косяками уже достал :(

----------


## kws

*Тема закрыта !!!*
Пишем в соответствующих темах.

----------

